# Quoi de neuf, pour cet automne? Une Keynote le 14 octobre



## sylko (22 Juillet 2008)

A la fin de la conférence de présentation des superbes résultats du 3e trimestre, Peter Oppenheimer a déclaré à la presse qu'Apple possédait un ou des produits de transition secrets avec des «technologies et des fonctionnalités que la concurrence ne peut atteindre»

Info ou intox. Ce serait quoi à votre avis?

Le tant attendu livre électronique, de la mort qui tue? Une iTablet multitouch Wimax avec tout le toutim?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Un macbookair 30 pouces ?
Un Mac Mini Xéon ?
Un imac -rétroprojecteur ?


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

un iNewton ... (bof !)

Peut-être un véritable TabletMac que l'on manipulerait avec nos gros doigts gras (quand je pense à tous ces gens qui passent leur temps à manger des cochonneries grasses et juteuses (tacos, burger, chips etc.) ça fait beaucoup de clients que l'iPhone n'aura jamais ...)

Je verrais quatre axes possibles :


 un appareil genre ordinateur : mais difficile d'être révolutionnaire ; tout au plus un véritable TouchMac serait un peu en avance sur la concurrence ; un micro truc genre Asus Eee PC ne serait qu'une tentative de rattrapage
un appareil de divertissement : une sorte de remplaçant plus évolué de l'AppleTV ; mais là encore, je manque d'imagination pour entrevoir ce que Apple pourrait faire d'intéressant dans ce domaine
un appareil genre téléphone : euh ... en fait, c'est déjà fait et ils ont déjà un OS X/iPhone 2.0 à débugger ...
un appareil genre PDA : à force de dire que cela ne les intéresse pas, ils pourraient bien faire quelque chose en ce sens ; une simple adaptation de l'iPod Touch, en plus grand, permettrait de faire quelque chose de pas mal ; mais rien de révolutionnaire de ce côté, et ce serait encore un produit classique, éventuellement concurrent de Eee ou d'un TabletMac.
Bien sûr, il y a un cinquième axe, ce qui commence à faire un hyperespace plus intéressant, qui serait un truc que je ne puis imaginer. C'est sans doute de ce côté-là qu'il faut que je me creuse la cervelle ...


----------



## CBi (22 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> des «technologies et des fonctionnalités que la concurrence ne peut atteindre»



Reconnaissance vocale ou reconnaissance de l'écriture ?

J'aimerais bien un iPen bluetooth qui prend note de tout ce que j'écris...


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Bien sûr, il y a un cinquième axe, ce qui commence à faire un hyperespace plus intéressant, qui serait un truc que je ne puis imaginer. C'est sans doute de ce côté-là qu'il faut que je me creuse la cervelle ...



Et si le cinquième axe était un dispositif d'interface ?

La souris a bientôt 40 ans et pourtant on n'a guère fait mieux pour l'instant...


----------



## fredintosh (22 Juillet 2008)

Supposons que ce soit un iTablet ou un MacTablet.

La question cruciale, c'est de savoir s'il tournerait
- sur OS X version mobile (iPhone-like)
- sur Mac OS X Leopard
- les deux, au choix :mouais:

En fonction de ce choix, cela influencerait grandement l'utilisation et les possibilités d'un tel appareil.
Personnellement, j'aurais du mal à savoir ce que je préférerais.

L'interface style iPhone serait évidemment plus pratique à utiliser, surtout si l'écran reste de taille modeste, mais je crains que cela ne bride par la même occasion le fonctionnement de la bête (à l'instar de l'iPhone, dont l'utilisateur a bien peu d'outils de contrôles et de personnalistation).

A contrario, faire tourner Leopard sur ce MacTablet en ferait un vrai Mac à part entière, mais peut-être que l'interface de Leopard, malgré des choses intéressantes, n'est pas adaptée à 100% à un usage multitouch. Peut-être aussi que cela mettrait le MacTablet à genoux...
Enfin, cela ferait un Mac de plus, et Apple n'est pas très enclin à multiplier les modèles dans un même domaine : on aurait un MacTablet, un MacBook, un MacBook Pro, un MacBook Air... Un peu beaucoup, non ?
Mais alors, pourquoi les mises à jour des MacBook tardent à venir ?

Alors que dans le cas d'un iTablet (OS X proche de l'iPhone), on aurait une déclinaison iPhone, iPod Touch, iTablet...

En tous cas, si le nouveau produit est une tablette multi-touch, ça risque de pas mal bouleverser l'éco-système Apple...


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> un appareil genre ordinateur : mais difficile d'être révolutionnaire ; tout au plus un véritable TouchMac serait un peu en avance sur la concurrence ; un micro truc genre Asus Eee PC ne serait qu'une tentative de rattrapage




 Oui mais s'il se mette sur le marché à prix ultra concurentiel... avec la connectique du macbook :love:

Le tout pour 250 (oui ben on peut rêver non )

Avec un design éclatant disponible en blanc/noir, une finition parfaite et 10 heures d'autonomies et écran tactile et bière pression !


:love::love::love:


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2008)

Sauf qu'il avait fait à peu près la même annonce l'an dernier ("product transition") , ce que beaucoup de monde a oublié, et qu'on s'en est tiré avec de nouveaux iPod nano.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Sauf qu'il avait fait à peu près la même annonce l'an dernier ("product transition") , ce que beaucoup de monde a oublié, et qu'on s'en est tiré avec de nouveaux iPod nano.


cela ne serait pas une mightymouse sans l'odieuse roulette qui s'encrasse
pourquoi ils ont mis la boule au dessus alors quand elle etait en dessous on devait enlever la boule pour enlever la poussiere ...


----------



## fredintosh (22 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Sauf qu'il avait fait à peu près la même annonce l'an dernier ("product transition") , ce que beaucoup de monde a oublié, et qu'on s'en est tiré avec de nouveaux iPod nano.



Euh, il me semble que l'iPod Touch a fait son apparition aussi après l'été ? (ou alors, ma mémoire me joue des tours)
Et c'est également en automne que les nouveaux iMac sont arrivés (nouveau look, nouveau clavier).
Bon, rien de révolutionnaire, mais c'est quand même des "product transition" significatifs.

Logiquement, cette année, ce devrait être au tour des portables... mais si on ajoute la petite phrase qui parle de "se démarquer" de la concurrence, avec "des fonctionnalités et des technologies que les autres ne pourront pas égaler", ça permet quand même d'espérer une petite iSurprise de derrière les fagots.


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2008)

Oui, il y avait aussi l'iPod touch début septembre, ce qui entre encore dans le quatrième trimestre d'Apple. Je l'ai volontairement omis, par mauvaise foi.  
La petite phrase - et j'aimerais qu'elle masque quelque chose - reste du pur Apple.
Même la Mighty Mouse a "des fonctionnalités et des technologies que les autres ne pourront pas égaler".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Sauf qu'il avait fait à peu près la même annonce l'an dernier ("product transition") , ce que beaucoup de monde a oublié, et qu'on s'en est tiré avec de nouveaux iPod nano.


 
Comment tu as tué le rêve, là, benjamin !

Bon...

De nouvelles couleurs sur le shuffle, alors ?


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> De nouvelles couleurs sur le shuffle, alors ?



Un nouveau MacGé tout beau ?


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juillet 2008)

Pas de nouveaux iMac S.V.P. ! :rateau:

Je viens de commander le mien...


----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2008)

Et le WiMAX, depuis le temps que j'en parle. Apple devrait bien sortir quelque chose avec cette norme, non?


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2008)

Et un serveur domestique ?
Un bon gros DD avec une version light de osx serveur ?

Qui ferait serveur iCal, serveur carnet d'adresse...


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2008)

On attend toujours un nouveau type d'inferface virtuelle 3D en profondeur comme on le voit dans certains films de SF (Star Wars, le truc de Cruise, etc ...)

Avec une version portable dans un bracelet ou un avant bras qui te projète un écran virtuel en l'air devant toi 

Mais je doute qu'Apple en soit aujourd'hui capable ...   

Ok on rêve, mais si Apple ne le fait pas, qui le fera ? Crosoft ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Et un serveur domestique ?


 
Un majordome ?


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un majordome ?



exactement ! mais qui fasse *secrétaire particulier* aussi parce que qu'est-ce que j'ai comme difficultés avec la paperasse moi !


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2008)

un irobot quoi


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juillet 2008)

Moi je veux un iFut 



De la bière marquée de la pomme 



Non sérieusement un renouvellement du design du macbook pro et une nouvelle technologie pour l'imac (écran tactile :love

Imaginez le foutage de gueule..... crosoft donne une table tactile..... apple le met dans un ordi grand public :love:


crosoft pense.... apple fait


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> crosoft *pense*....



Comment ça va, Pharmacos ?


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est peut-être une souris à deux boutons la transition... :rateau:
(me parlez pas de cette merde de Mighty Mouse qui s'encrasse plus vite que son ombre).


Moi je verrais bien un tout nouveau truc auquel on pense même pas, mais j'y crois pas trop...


----------



## noche84 (22 Juillet 2008)

Et aussi : Quand pourrait sortir un tel produit... Car début septembre c'est souvent les iPod qui sont mis à l'honneur... Avec quelques retouches de gammes ( nouvel iMac Alu par exemple ) mais un nouveau produit... Pourquoi pas hein mais je verrais plus ça pour Janvier 

- Les portables vont surement être revus ici pendant les vacances ( probablement en Aout ) avec les nouveaux processeurs Intel sortis il y a quelques jours...
- Les iMacs ont 4 mois donc no stress, ils sont +- en moitié de vie...

Or je me dis ( p-e à tord ) que si Apple sort un nouveau produit dans le style de ceux que vous citez, elle devrait le faire avant la rentrée scolaire... Wait & See mais étant donné que j'envisage l'acquisition d'un nouveau portable...


----------



## huexley (22 Juillet 2008)

Si seulement il pouvait nous faire un dock avec un connecteur universel ! On rentre, on branche un seul câble au dos du mac qui envoie vers un dock eSata, USB2, FW, Eth qui charge le MB(P) et j'en passe 

Je trouve que depuis le Powerbook Titanium on a vraiment perdu sur ce point en Design, tout ces câbles qui partent des cotés c'est simplement affreusement laid  Alors que sur les Ti tout pouvait être discretement agencé derrière.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

la je te trouve négatif sur la mighty mouse nous avons la seule souris qui a ete renversée le dessus est en fait le dessous de toutes les autres souris
mais si j'avais ete apple j'aurais pas mis un laser dessous mais une autre boule



p4bl0 a dit:


> C'est peut-être une souris à deux boutons la transition... :rateau:
> (me parlez pas de cette merde de Mighty Mouse qui s'encrasse plus vite que son ombre).
> 
> 
> Moi je verrais bien un tout nouveau truc auquel on pense même pas, mais j'y crois pas trop...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Le seul segment de marché qui n'ait pas été comblé avec satisfaction depuis longtemps est l'entrée de gamme, avec l'echec de l'emac et le désamour d'apple pour son mini ; je continue de penser à une unité centrale grand public, type mac nano.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Le seul segment de marché qui n'ait pas été comblé avec satisfaction depuis longtemps est l'entrée de gamme, avec l'echec de l'emac et le désamour d'apple pour son mini ; je continue de penser à une unité centrale grand public, type mac nano.


 oui moi aussi mais de la taille d'un ipod


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2008)

je verrais bien une nouvelle interface tactile, par exemple un pad sans fil pour le commande : multitouch, remplaçant la souris. Il serait commandé avec la main entière (à la différence du touchpad et de ses 2 doigts)
Il pourrait même remplacer le clavier avec une sorte de retour de force... :love:

Sinon, pourquoi pas ce dispositif intégré à un tablet-mac de 13" qui commanderait un serveur domestique qui gèrerait toute la vie numérique (un mélange d'appleTv, de borne wifi, de sauvegarde pour tous les ipod, iphone et macbook de la famille) :love: :love:


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

oui avec un dataglove le truc qu'on enfile comme un gant et aussi des lunettes polarisées pour voir en trois d


----------



## Vivid (22 Juillet 2008)

un robot pour faire tout ce que je veut pas faire  
parce que tout ces gadgets... ils sont uniquement super pour le porte monaie de leur fabricant... 

j'attend autre chose... une pilule, ou plutôt, une thérapie pour rendre moins cupide, égoïste..   le paradis quoi !

Franchement que voulez-vous de plus, que l'on a pas sur nos machines et qui serait vraiment utile.... si... on les oublies souvent, des outils de communication pour les aveugles (abordable et avec autant de mise a jour que Os X !) mince je me répète


----------



## rpcorbu (23 Juillet 2008)

et voici le lien : http://www.macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/rumor_apples_secret_product_is_macbook_touch/



> Think MacBook screen, possibly a bit smaller, in glass with iPhone-like, but fuller-featured Multi-Touch. Gesture library. Full Mac OS X. This is why they bought P.A. Semi. Possibly with Immersion's haptic tech. Slot-loading SuperDrive. Accelerometer. GPS. Pretty expensive to produce initially, but sold at "low" price that will reduce margins. Apple wants to move these babies. And move they will. This is some sick shit. App Store-compatible, able to run Mac apps, too. By October at the latest.



Des réactions ?


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2008)

rpcorbu a dit:


> et voici le lien : http://www.macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/rumor_apples_secret_product_is_macbook_touch/
> 
> 
> 
> Des réactions ?



Non aucune ... 

Pas contre peut-être que dans le prochain film Star Trek, on aura des Macs !!! 

Accrochez-vous les Klingons, vous allez vous prendre des tartes (aux pommes bien sur) !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est un peu bancal, cette histoire de portable gps. Ceux qui ont besoin de ce genre de mobilité utilisent l'iPhone, sans oublier qu'une bonne partie des portables servent d'ordi de bureau, alors le gps pour aller de la cuisine au salon je n'en suis pas encore à ce degré de dépendance


----------



## Rob'pom (23 Juillet 2008)

en tout cas ça sent le special event début Août


----------



## guiguilap (23 Juillet 2008)

Peut-être un EEE PC apple...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2008)

+1 pour une nouvelle Mighty Mouse qui ne s'encrasse pas. Voir même le trackpad multitouch des MacBook Pro intégré aux claviers des Mac de bureau.


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai vus ça j'avoue ne pas savoir si ji crois ou pas....:rateau:


----------



## Macbeth (23 Juillet 2008)

On va y venir c'est certain. Le tout est de savoir quand.
Tiens ça me fait penser que je braillais contre le tout glossy des écran des Imac sur un autre topic. Mais peut-être que le tout glossy permet d'homogénéiser une gamme en prévision de l'arriver du tout touch sur les écran apple ?? Remarque personne ne nous dis qu'un écran mate ne peut pas être "touch" non plus hein...


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

Pour ceux qui on vus the Island j'ai flashé sur le bureau du docteur dans le complex

toute la surface plate du bureau est un écran tactile avec un fond d'écrans animé style PS3 superbe je pense que c'est lavenir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2008)

Macbeth a dit:


> On va y venir c'est certain. Le tout est de savoir quand.
> Tiens ça me fait penser que je braillais contre le tout glossy des écran des Imac sur un autre topic. Mais peut-être que le tout glossy permet d'homogénéiser une gamme en prévision de l'arriver du tout touch sur les écran apple ?? Remarque personne ne nous dis qu'un écran mate ne peut pas être "touch" non plus hein...


D'ici octobre selon cet article, beaucoup plus tard selon moi. Sinon à quoi bon avoir sorti le MacBook Air ?


----------



## Macbeth (23 Juillet 2008)

tout ce que je demande, c'est de pouvoir utiliser un stylet pour faire mes couleurs directement sur l'écran... mais bon, va falloir qu'il soit sacrément costeaud pour éviter les rayures du coup.... (sinon faudra que je me paye un tablette graphique écran).


----------



## kenell (25 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Pour ceux qui on vus the Island j'ai flashé sur le bureau du docteur dans le complex
> 
> toute la surface plate du bureau est un écran tactile avec un fond d'écrans animé style PS3 superbe je pense que c'est lavenir.



Cher, très cher... On en est encore loin, même si c'est faisable.

En tout cas, Apple a fait un pas dans la technologie tactile, et il y a fort à parier qu'elle ne s'arrêtera pas la.

Mac OS X 10.7 : L'arrivée du Touch ? possible, et Snow Leopard serait la pause nécessaire, histoire d'optimiser les entrailles de Mac OS X, et de préparer la vrai révo...


----------



## alexander_lamb (25 Juillet 2008)

Ils ont parlé de transition. Une transition est une modification importante sur une gamme existante.
J'y vais de mon prognostic:

Apple sera la première société à éliminer totalement les disques durs de ses portables pour les remplacer par de la mémoire SSD.

D'où l'avertissement sur les marges et les achats massifs de mémoire en Asie.

Par ailleurs, cela ne signifie pas qu'il n'y aura pas un nouveau produit.

Là, je suis convaincu qu'on aura une sorte de tablette au format A5 qui tournera OSX et intégrera les fonctions touch et plus. Ce sera également un concurrent au reader d'Amazon.... mais en mieux, évidemment!

Alex


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juillet 2008)

Pfiou, de quoi demander des cadeaux pour mes parents à Noël..  S'cuzez, je savoure mon nouvel iMac...


----------



## noche84 (27 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'attends un nouveau macbook ( p-e trackpad tactile pour le MBP et le MB ? )

Comme config disoooons...

Combo ( comme d'hab :'( )
Montevina 2.26Ghz ( le P8400 avec 3 Mo de cache - 25W - 209$ le proc  )
2go de ram DDR3 ( p-e, j'aurais misé sur 1Go mais il m'avait semblé lire quelque part que pour être reconnu Centrino 2, il fallait avoir 2Go de RAM... )
Disque de 160Go

et le modèle 2...

SuperDrive
Montevina 2.4Ghz ( modèle P8600 - 3Mo de cache - 25W - 241$ )
2go de mémoire DDR3( ou p-e plus ? ça serait étonnant de la part d'apple, tjrs radin à ce sujet... )
Disque de 200Go ou 250Go 

Le processeur P9500 à 2.53Ghz - 6Mo de cache et 25W de consommation ( 348$ ) est peut-être aussi envisageable...

Evidemment, là, je quitte le cadre de la rumeur n'est ce pas, c'est tout a fait spéculatif... Mais est-ce plausible selon vous ?


----------



## lord danone (28 Juillet 2008)

Il faut aussi savoir que l'action apple a chuté après les résultats car le big boss ou un de ses conseilliers financiers je ne sais pas) a dit que les marges des trimestres suivants baisseront fortement pour arriver à 30%. Je pense donc à un nouvel appareil (ordinateur ou iqqchose je ne sais pas non plus) a prix trés concurrentiel d'où le "la concurrence ne pourra pas s'aligner".

Enfin bon, moi j'dis ca...


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2008)

Faut pas écouter tout ce qu'il se dit ...

Apple va sortir des DELL, c'est pour ça que la marge va baisser


----------



## jpvz74 (29 Juillet 2008)

Le cur de la réussite du Mac ... c'est son OS toujours inégalé ... et que « Snow-Leopard » doit rendre encore plus en avance sur la concurrence (ergonomie, taille, performance, ...).

Dans le même temps, les puces graphiques "multi-curs" deviennent toujours plus performantes ... plus économes en terme de consommation (45nm) ... et surtout s'ouvrent à servir de "co-processeur" de la carte mère.

La technologie des dalles LCD traine depuis très longtemps sur une définition de 72 ppi ... alors que l'on sait faire beaucoup mieux (iPhone déjà à 163 ppi) ... et d'autres technologies arrivent (OLED). A ceci s'ajoute :
- le fait que, suivant la TV HD 1080i (1920x1080) le format d'un écran est passé de celui des APN (4/3 : 12/9) à un hybride (16/10 = 14,4/9) et devrait continuer à évoluer vers le panoramique 16/9 du cinéma (la photo suivra progressivement le mouvement),
- les APN actuels (compacts de base) créent déjà des images de 8 Mpx (et ceux de 10 à 16 Mpx sont de plus en plus vendus) ... alors que le plus grand écran 30" ne sait afficher que 4 Mpx ... et l'immense majorité des autres qu'entre 1 et 2 Mpx.

ET SI ... ?


la carte graphique n'était plus dans l'ordinateur ... mais dans l'écran ... et juste adapté à lui ?
la connection de l'ordinateur (toutes marques***) à l'écran se faisait "sans fil" ?
l'écran disposait en outre, en interface, d'une modeste puce (sous Mac OS, bien sûr) ... apte cependant à assumer en autonome des fonctions peu gourmandes (net, ...),

(***) que ce soit un PC ou un Mac, un "octo-cur" ... ou un iPhone, ou un AppleTV, etc ...

De même que Apple ne peut prétendre qu'à quelques % du marché mondial des téléphones ... de même, il ne pourrait viser que quelques % de celui des écrans ... mais une part stratégiquement durablement défendable du ou des sous-créneaux ouverts par ces produits innovants (pas sensiblement très différents des iMac actuels par leur technologies).

Imaginez les bouleversements des marchés actuels que cela génèrerait ... ce qu'adore Apple !

PS : Plus il y aura de Eeepc, de smartphones, de portables ... etc ... plus un tel produit sera utile.
Pendant que les uns se battent sur les prix ... l'autre innove.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2008)

Respect, je trouve ton idée génialissime, mais je doute que cela soit du réel pour le moment !


----------



## jpvz74 (29 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Respect, je trouve ton idée génialissime, mais je doute que cela soit du réel pour le moment !


Merci.

Seul l'avenir dira si c'était du réel.
Apple peut avoir d'autres projets prioritaires, c'est sûr ... et doit choisir, non ?

Cependant, après iTunes et Safari ... quel fantastique "cheval de Troie" ce serait ...

... car la première cible de nouveaux "switchers" (via un simple écran) serait tout le parc installé de PC (tour et portables) avec leurs petits écrans de 15" ou moins ... qu'il leur faudra bien changer pour arriver au moins au HD ... sans, dans un premier temps, changer d'ordinateur et de logiciels (l'inverse de l'opération MacMini). Apple sait gérer les réseaux hétérogènes ... et partager son écran avec des PC (dans Leopard, mais à améliorer).

... et ceci renforcerait les 2 "cheval de Troie" précédents ... les iPod et iPhone devenant en plus de "sacrés-super-télécommandes" ... avec tous le Buz qu'il y a déjà derrière.

PS : C'est volontairement que je n'ai pas parlé du "Multi-touch" qui n'est qu'un des atouts supplémentaires pour certains créneaux d'utilisation.


----------



## kenell (29 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, bah personnellement, les cartes graphiques intégrés à l'écran, parce que pourquoi les séparer du reste? et surtout, quand on fait de la 3D, ou du traitement video, c'est à coté du CPU que la carte graphique doit carburer.

Je pense cependant que c'est une bonne idée, qui va permettre encore plus de libertés aux utilisateurs, mais pour ce qui est du futur d'Apple, je pense que les marges vont séverement baisser en vue d'un ordinateur mac portable, qui sera extrêmement abordable, en qualité Apple, et du style EEE pc, qui va permettre aux plus réticents de passer sous Mac OS X, et les entrainer par la suite à des machines plus chers, mais plus puissantes et plus attirantes.

Tous les produits Apple sont relativement chers, et le mac mini ne vaut plus son prix.

Il serait intéressant de positionner un 10 à 13 pouces, allégé mais ayant le nécessaire pour une utilisation internet-mail-film-musique, une autonomie remarquable, proposé à prix "cassé" dans les 300 euros ? 

Une nouvelle manière pour Apple de tenter le client Windows, et de la garder définitivement grâce à OS X.


----------



## vdvinc (29 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'attends un nouveau macbook avec une vrai carte graphique (comme une 8600gt 128 mo VRAM DDR3 ) et peut-être un peu plus de disque dur ( 160 go minimum ).


----------



## yzykom (30 Juillet 2008)

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part (mais je ne sais plus z'où) que Snow Leopard intégrerait les technologies pour faire de « vrais » Macs Multitouch (reste à voir ce qu'on entend par là). 

Or, si on regarde bien, Apple est aussi la seule marque dont les produits portables (Mac Book Air, Macbook Pro, iPhone, iPod Touch) sont plus performants que les machines de bureau en terme de dispositif pointage (mulot ordinaire donc « Monotouch »). Et ce depuis longtemps : en effet,  avant le « vrai » Multitouch, il y avait déjà le fort pratique scrolling à 2 doigts sur les portables. 

Aussi, soit une interface de pointage genre tablette graphique, soit carrément des écrans Multitouch* (tiens, d'ailleurs, ils n'ont pas évolué depuis Mathusalem, les Cinema Display : ils n'ont même pas d'iSight) me semblent être une bonne piste. Et précisément transitoire vers un ordinateur intégralement Multitouch (genre iMac complètement repensé).

Mais bon, Apple n'étant pas forcément où on l'attend, wait & see... :rateau:

_* Ça me plairait assez comme option, d'ailleurs._


----------



## steph_a_paris (30 Juillet 2008)

Comme je dors mal en ce moment, moi aussi je sors ma boule de cristal !

Alors je verrais bien en Septembre, prêts pour les fêtes de Noël :

-	de nouveaux iPod Touch (qui est finalement le PDA d&#8217;Apple) avec 64 Go de mémoire et une puce GPS 
-	plus de mémoire dans les iPod Classiques ou des iPod Classiques plus fins
-	plus de mémoire dans les iPod Nano (depuis le temps qu&#8217;ils sont autour de 6 Go de mémoire&#8230;.)

-	une mise à jour du MacBook Air, avec un processeur plus rapide, plus de mémoire et peut être plus de connectique
-	une mise à jour du MacBook avec le trackpad multitouch et un nouveau processeur
-	une mise à jour du MacBook Pro avec une carte graphique Radeon , un disque dur extractible et un nouveau processeur

-	peut-être une mise à jour de l&#8217;Apple TV, même si c&#8217;est soit disant un « hobby », il n&#8217;empêche qu&#8217;il y a encore beaucoup de possibilités de nouvelles fonctionnalités sur ce produit

Pour les produits vraiment totalement nouveaux, je ne vois pas vraiment.  Je ne sais pas, je n&#8217;y crois pas trop. Mais en même temps, proposer une tablette graphique, avec interface touch mais avec un stylet (avec un côté gomme), sachant que les créatifs sont une clientèle clef du Mac, c&#8217;est un produit qui peut avoir du sens&#8230;. 
Un produit de format probablement A5 (10 pouces), de moins de 1kg, sur lequel on peut par exemple : retoucher directement les photos sous Aperture avec un stylet, lire des livres (ebook), naviguer sur Internet en WiFi, prendre des notes avec reconnaissance d&#8217;écriture, faire des croquis (avec connectique vidéo pour pouvoir projeter sur écran), iSight intégrée.
A moins de 600 &#8364; j'achète, pas vous ?
Mais en même temps, avec les sarcasmes de Steve Jobs sur le Newton, je ne suis pas convaincu&#8230;..

Un iPhone avec clavier ? Un peu tôt non ?

Sinon, après la musique, la photo, la vidéo, la TV, la téléphonie, le seul domaine grand public qu'Apple n'a pas encore touché, ce sont les jeux........ Et Steve Jobs a bien commencé chez ATARI.....


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juillet 2008)

Apple a déja essayé les consoles de jeu...
Ce ne fut pas un succés, loin de là


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2008)

Certes ils viennent d'entrée dans la téléphonie, en passant par la case musicale (pas d'iPhone si pas d'iPod au préalable, disons).
Mais pour les consoles de jeu c'est une autre histoire. Cela me paraît un travail de titan pour un résultat hasardeux. Et puis on sait comment ont fini les titans ...


----------



## Valgio (30 Juillet 2008)

Il semble que notre marque chérie Apple :love: veuille ce renforcer.

Car elle a accumulé les coups de maitres après des périodes difficiles :

On a tous un iPod (même les PCistes)

On veut tous (même ceux qui ne connaisse pas Mac) un iPhone,

Le passage critiqué par nombre d&#8217;entre nous à Intel est un coup de maitre pour facilité le passage de windobe à Léopard.

L&#8217;intégration des cartes graphiques Nvidia dans un iMac pour enfin plaire a un public de joueurs et nous en somme au début.:bebe:

Quatre points qui ont, excusé moi du peux doubler  les ventes et je ne parle que des ordinateurs !

Alors c&#8217;est ici qu&#8217;Apple fait encore très fort au lieu de dilapider cette victoire comme il était coutume de le faire a Redmond, ils vont renforcer leur centre à savoir Snow Léopard pour garder cette image de stabilité, de fiabilité et de sécurité dans l&#8217;avenir .

Il ne serait pas sage dans un contexte économique comme le notre de proposer encore de nouveaux produits, a mon sens il serait plus juste de ce calmer un peux :sleep: et de peaufiner les plateformes Intel et de repartir sur des bases moins neuves ou plus stables.

Le sage a parlé bouuuuiinnggg .


----------



## banjo'd (15 Août 2008)

bon je suis encore en dehors de la galaxie mac-users (bien qu'ayant un iphone et bientot un imac:rateau mais ca commence à m'intérésser de plus en plus et la chose frappante c'est l'absence d'apple sur le marché florissant des netbook (le macbook air étant selon moi hors-budget pour ce genre de créneau). On parlait de produit de transition, on subodore une stratégie avec une baisse des marges (faudrait commencer avec les accessoires peut-etre) eh bien ça s'applique assez bien à une sorte de tablette multi-touch (technologie qu'apple revendique comme sienne, du moins personne ne l'a rendue aussi intuitive).  Enfin mon pari va sur ce genre de produit: un concurrent aux nombreux eeepc (quel nom) mais dans le style apple (come pour l'iphone, i.e. révolution musclée:love: qui met au tapis la concurrence)
 mémoire ssd de 80 à 120 gb, 2 à 4 gb de ram, multi-touch avec reconnaissance de l'écriture, webcam intégrée,  gps intégré et .... roulement de tambour.... un réseau mondial d'accès au wi-fi en collaboration avec fon contre un abbonnement annuel ridicule 
(bon je sais c'est pas très réaliste mais bon il leur manque que plus que cela à Apple, fournisseur de réseau ???)


----------



## guiguilap (16 Août 2008)

Je rappelle que le principe du netbook est d'être low-cost... Autant de choses pour 400 euros maxi, c'est short ! :rateau:


----------



## banjo'd (16 Août 2008)

bon alors je revois ma copie: pour 400 euro  mémoire ssd de 32 gb, écran 12", bluetooth, wi-fi, 4 ports usb, multi-touch (ça coute pas grand'chose), webcam, gps,  et toujours l'abonnement pour les réseaux wi-fi (sur les 200 e par an pour un accès aux bornes wi-fi fon :rateau: ou 25 e si tu achètes un router wi-fi de fon) 
à bien y réfléchir ils ne s'étaient pas rencontrés le grand Steve et le patron de Fon il y a de cela quelques mois ??? et puis Apple fournisseur d'internet ça vaudrait le détour (il ne leur manque plus que cela pour devenir auto-suffisant, inévitablement cela prendrait de revers la concurrence et qui mieux que Fon avec sa condivision communautaire est à meme d'exploiter cette alternative


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2008)

Pourquoi pas, ce marché se développe beaucoup.

Mais il ne faut pas oublier les machines de bureau, la aussi la gamme a besoin d'être élargie.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2008)

Rêvons un peu, ce n'est peut-être pas pour tout de suite, mais la demande de brevet est bien là :

http://macbrains.info/joomla/content/view/205/9/

(et le site MacBrains toujours en vie :love


----------



## bibibenate (18 Août 2008)

Moi je ne suis pas vraiment intéressé par un Mac Multitouch mais ce que j'aimerais vraiment c'est un serveur multimedia familial qui permettrait à tous les membres de la familles d'accéder à leurs données depuis n'importe où ( à la maison en WiFi et dans le monde entier via un navigateur) qui puisse se brancher au home cinéma.
Une sorte de super Apple TV / MacMini / Mobile Me !!


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2008)

bibibenate a dit:


> Moi je ne suis pas vraiment intéressé par un Mac Multitouch mais ce que j'aimerais vraiment c'est un serveur multimedia familial qui permettrait à tous les membres de la familles d'accéder à leurs données depuis n'importe où ( à la maison en WiFi et dans le monde entier via un navigateur) qui puisse se brancher au home cinéma.
> Une sorte de super Apple TV / MacMini / Mobile Me !!



Certes mais pas sans BR !


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Certes mais pas sans BR !



BR ? 

Kesako ?


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Août 2008)

Je suis tombé sur un article qui parle de la nouvelle série de portables de Dell. Je n'ai jamais accroché à leur design (surtout les gammes XPS qui font Jacky au possible avec leds & Cie) ni d'ailleurs à l'image de marque de Dell. Mais là il faut avouer que ça m'a bluffé.

Je parle du modèle e4200 qui se rapprocherait du feu PowerBook 12" et qui enterre par la même occasion le Macbook Air (eSata, firewire, ethernet, 2 USB, lecteur biométrique... 1kg).

Le lien vers la fiche technique et la galerie : http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop_latitude_e4200?c=us&l=en&s=bsd

Il faut avouer que le design est des plus séduisants (bon affaire de goût, mais c'est une des rares fois où je trouve un PC portable sobre et classe, et qui fait surtout très solide) et que la machine est vraiment bien pensée (port qui fait USB et eSata en même temps pour gagner de la place par exemple).

Bon après, problème majeur, ça tourne sous Windows. Personnellement je sais que si j'ai une machine comme celle là je lui colle un petit Linux (en espérant pouvoir tout faire fonctionner :/) ce n'est pas un problème pour moi.

J'espère qu'Apple va enfin nous sortir un vrai successeur au Powerbook 12", et que le mien tiendra jusque là...


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> BR ?
> 
> Kesako ?



Blu-Ray, faut se mettre à la page !  

On voit qu'Apple nous a pas encore inondé de pub la dessus


----------



## Arlequin (18 Août 2008)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur un article qui parle de la nouvelle série de portables de Dell. Je n'ai jamais accroché à leur design (surtout les gammes XPS qui font Jacky au possible avec leds & Cie) ni d'ailleurs à l'image de marque de Dell. Mais là il faut avouer que ça m'a bluffé.
> 
> Je parle du modèle e4200 qui se rapprocherait du feu PowerBook 12" et qui enterre par la même occasion le Macbook Air (eSata, firewire, ethernet, 2 USB, lecteur biométrique... 1kg).
> 
> ...




Bonjour, 

il a de la gueule ce petit dell je trouve ....

Je me pose aussi la question du remplacement du PB 12'.... jusqu'ici il tient toujours mais qu'adviendra t il lors d'une grosse panne.... je touche du bois

Apple semble avoir tiré un trait sur le 12'... sinon en terme de portabilité, le MBA me semble être le plus intéressant ! mais bon.... la connectique n'est pas top ... grand débat

à+


----------



## yzykom (18 Août 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Rêvons un peu, ce n'est peut-être pas pour tout de suite, mais la demande de brevet est bien là :
> 
> http://macbrains.info/joomla/content/view/205/9/
> 
> (et le site MacBrains toujours en vie :love




... des Cinema Display Multitouch ? Les écrans sont les matériels Apple les plus anciens encore en vente, après tout. Et les Macs de bureau manquent de possibilité multitouch pour l'instant.


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il a de la gueule ce petit dell je trouve ....
> 
> ...



Ca fait pas aussi fini quand même, mais pas mal.


----------



## badboyprod (20 Août 2008)

Moi j'attend beaucoup des nouveautés futures... D'après les annonces on attend du gros!!
Moi ce qui me plairait bien ca serait ça:






Un petit Macbook touch, avec un vrai OS, idéal pour le transport, et une station d'accueil reprenant le design de l'iMac. Dans la station d'accueil, plus de RAM, de DD, et un écran 20" ou 24". Ca serait vraiment top et j'achete de suite!!!

Sinon je ne vois pas ce que pourrais être les produits ayant une telle avance technologique... J'attends avec impatience!


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2008)

Pas sur que ce soit vraiment viable ce truc, mais bon, c'est joli ... sur la photo


----------



## g.robinson (20 Août 2008)

carrément la classe !
j'veux le même


----------



## badboyprod (20 Août 2008)

Pour moi ca peut être viable, mais ca va couter cher... Mais j'avoue qu'un nouveau Mac Mini et une tablette graphique me plairait bien....


----------



## oligo (20 Août 2008)

Je penche aussi pour les ssd pour tous...


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2008)

oligo a dit:


> Je penche aussi pour les ssd pour tous...



Beuark !!! Des disquettes aussi ?


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2008)

Le retour des ZIP .


----------



## iota (20 Août 2008)

Salut.



badboyprod a dit:


> Un petit Macbook touch, avec un vrai OS, idéal pour le transport, et une station d'accueil reprenant le design de l'iMac.


Bof bof comme concept...

Autant brancher la tablette sur un écran (via une station d'accueil avec DD et RAM). Ca te fait un écran plus grand et la tablette comme clavier LCD multitouch.

Là, tu ne perds pas de la surface d'affichage.

@+
iota


----------



## badboyprod (20 Août 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Bof bof comme concept...
> 
> ...


 
C'est pas bête ça... l'utiliser comme clavier.... Très bonne idée!! j'adhère!


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Août 2008)

A voir le refurb se remplir et la rentrée universitaire se profiler, à voir aussi les ventes de netbook décoller, je me demande si Apple ne nous prépare pas un macbook "minibook" à la sauce MBA: on rogne autour de l'écran (on peut gagner 2 cm de large), en profondeur (là aussi, 2 cm sont possible) et en épaisseur (en utilisant la technique de la batterie-poutre du mba ? moins sur, car elle n'est plus amovible), bien que ce ne soit pas la priorité. 
Il faudrait alors, pour conserver la rigidité autour de l'écran, passer à une coque métal (alu ?) mais quid de la différenciation avec le mbp et du rémunérateur modèle noir ?). Serait il possible de voir refleurir des modèles diversement colorés, ne alu ?
Le poids de la bête serait lui aussi réduit.

En résumé:
- écran de dimension identique à l'actuel (ou led)
- hauteur 2,5 cm (un pouce), largueur 30 cm, profondeur 20 cm
- poids 1,99 Kg
- coque alu de plusieurs couleurs (anodisé, comme les anciens ipods)
- et mise à jour technique (HD, processeur etc)
- prix entrée de gamme 899 euros

Nous verrons si ma boule de cristal fonctionne...


----------



## eventory (22 Août 2008)

Voici en tous cas ce qui pourrait être la future coque du Macbook!!

Perso, un Macbook au format réduit et plus léger => j'achete!!!!


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2008)

J'espère même 850 euros vu qu'on aura encore une puce vidéo Intel moisie ...


----------



## Tfzero (23 Août 2008)

Bon... Voici mon délire personnel ! 

- MacTouch 10 pouces wifi, iSight intégré (pour la visio), Blutooth, pourvu d'une GMA basique question graphique...
2 Go de mémoire vive, non remplaçable (comme la batterie). Un port USB.
Pas de Firewire, ce qui entraîne une nouvelle fois un âpre débat chez les MacUsers !  

Système d'exploitation : Mac OS, sensiblement identique à l'iPhone (mais est-ce le même OS ? Nouveau débat sur le forum MacGé...)

Possibilité de s'en servir comme d'un clavier lorsque raccordé à un Mac.
Autonomie de 3h00 à 4h00, d'ailleurs décrié par Ballmer qui s'esclaffe en disant que ce produit ne marchera jamais... 

La pub insisterait sur la visioconférence possible, en gros le MacTouch serait "le Mac le plus mobile  jamais crée" (Allusion à Mobile Me qui serait compatible, évidemment).

Prix : 750 euros (moins de marge, dixit Apple, mais le produit reste suffisamment cher sans pour autant cannibaliser le MacBook).

P.S. : j'ai des circonstances atténuantes il est 2h39 du mat'


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Août 2008)

Même à cette heure là, voir Apple proposer un tel matériel à 750 euro n'est pas excusable :rateau::rateau:


----------



## badboyprod (23 Août 2008)

En tous cas, les nouveaux iPod arrivent bientôt avec un nouvel iTunes apparemment...






http://gizmodo.com/5040823/kevin-ro...-new-itunes-80-features-and-tall-rounded-nano


----------



## superseb (23 Août 2008)

je n'arrive pas à penser que cette photographie soit crédible.


----------



## Dr Troy (23 Août 2008)

Ca fait clairement modélisation 3D + retouches photoshop "pour-faire-genre-c'est-une-photo-à-l'arrache".
En tout cas si c'est ça il est bien laid, et ne suit pas la logique des nano.

En tout cas pourquoi pas un iTunes 8 avec une meilleure gestion de la bibliothèque, plus léger et une nouvelle gestion des iPod/iPhone plus "libre"


----------



## iota (23 Août 2008)

Salut,

ça me rappelle un vieux fake de ma confection 





@+
iota


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Août 2008)

Pourquoi pas un itune 8 qui ne fonctionnerai que sur intel, hein (et le grand beau et inévitable windows ?) 

Parce que, dixit apple, développer pour plusieurs plates formes, c'est trop dur...


----------



## badboyprod (1 Septembre 2008)

Bon ben la forme des Nanos 4G semble confirmé:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131576/les-etuis-du-nano-4g-exposes-en-allemagne


----------



## guiguilap (1 Septembre 2008)

Je suis persuadé que tout le monde trouvera très joli.


----------



## badboyprod (2 Septembre 2008)

Comme d'hab! Moi le nano actuel je le trouvais pas terrible en photo... Puis quand je l'ai vu a l'Apple store, ben de suite c'était autre chose!


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> Comme d'hab! Moi le nano actuel je le trouvais pas terrible en photo... Puis quand je l'ai vu a l'Apple store, ben de suite c'était autre chose!



Oui le dernier ne m'a pas convaincu. Ceci dit j'adore mon iPod Mini Bleu et comme seule la musique m'intéresse, pourquoi changer ? Une CF de 16 Go et hop il sera au niveau !


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Oui, ça reste parfait.


----------



## yzykom (2 Septembre 2008)

eventory a dit:


> Voici en tous cas ce qui pourrait être la future coque du Macbook!!
> 
> Perso, un Macbook au format réduit et plus léger => j'achete!!!!




Évidemment, on ne voit pas grand chose et on ne sait pas quel crédit donner à ce genre de photo mais... 

... il a l'air monobloc, cet appareil : on dirait les photos recto et verso d'une tablette, non ?
Enfin vues les photos, on ne peut qu'imaginer, bien sûr.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

yzykom a dit:


> Évidemment, on ne voit pas grand chose et on ne sait pas quel crédit donner à ce genre de photo mais...
> 
> ... il a l'air monobloc, cet appareil : on dirait les photos recto et verso d'une tablette, non ?
> Enfin vues les photos, on ne peut qu'imaginer, bien sûr.



En bas on voit les trous pour les charnières...


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2008)

La révolution arrive encore avec Steve :


----------



## guiguilap (5 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'attends un iPod avec plus de 160 Go de stockage... Apple devrai bien nous sortir ça, les séries en vente sur iTunes, ça pèse lourd !


----------



## Thane (11 Septembre 2008)

Tous les sites US reprennent en c&#339;ur la rumeur d'une keynote (let's macbook) dédiée à nos chers portables. Vont-ils enfin présenter un macbook touch :love:. 

Je rappel qu'Apple avait indiqué lors de sa dernière conférence de presse sur les résultats de la société qu'il avait un produit dans les cartons que personnes ne pourraient égaler à ce jour. 

les paris sont ouverts !

Un petit lien sur gizmodo : http://gizmodo.com/5048126/rumor-apple-macbook-event-on-oct-14


----------



## VLG (11 Septembre 2008)

Hmm... j'y crois pas trop... les keynotes Apple sont devenues des keynote iPod et iPhone, rien de plus (j'aime bien avoir cet air mauvais...)


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2008)

nan, rien finalement..... je suis dehors


----------



## Thane (11 Septembre 2008)

Apple a déposé mainte et mainte fois des brevets sur le sujet, encore dernièrement : http://www.ubergizmo.com/fr/archives/2008/08/apple_depose_un_brevet_pour_un_tablet_multitouch.php

Je sais bien qu'entre un brevet et la réalisation il y a un monde, mais tout de même face au boom des netbook, apple va réagir et je vois bien ce genre de produit novateur sortir.


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Septembre 2008)

Franchement, si la réaction d'apple vis à vis des netbook à moins de 400 euros est de sortir un mactablet tout tactile ssd à 2000 euros, j'ai quelques (gros) doutes sur l'adaptation de la réponse au défit posé.

Les netbook sont un effort pour proposer des machines qui en font peu, mais assez, pour peu d'argent.
Ca, justement, Apple ne sait pas (et n'a jamais su) faire. Toute idée de guerre des prix leur est étrangère, voire suicidaire. Leur philosophie c'est "on est les meilleurs, et la qualité se paie". Dans leur esprit "réduction des marges", c'est passer de 55% à 53,7 % de marges. De plus, la remontée du dollar (ou la baisse de l'euro) risque de plomber un peu plus les tarifs irréalistes (au point de vue hard) de la pomme.

Ca marche super bien, mais OSX stagne à 4 ou 5% de pdm mondiale. C'est suffisant, et il va y rester.

Apple ne sortira pas un netbook à bas prix car ils en sont incapables, tout simplement.
Ils vont sortir autre chose, de magnifique sans doute, de nouveau, de délirant (plus de HD ? il faudrait être fou, mais pourquoi pas, les fans apprécieront...).

Mais présenter de nouvelles machines après la rentrée universitaire, c'est un peu dommage...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

VLG a dit:


> Hmm... j'y crois pas trop... les keynotes Apple sont devenues des keynote iPod et iPhone, rien de plus (j'aime bien avoir cet air mauvais...)



+1
c'est franchement consternant !


----------



## pumauer (11 Septembre 2008)

Et ça râle, et ça râle...


----------



## guiguilap (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui, moi aussi j'aimerais bien un EEE PC Apple à 500-600 euros !


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2008)

Mais non, ça râle à peine 

Bon. Là, on peut s'attendre à du sérieux : autant j'étais circonspect avant la présentation de mardi et, de ce fait, pas déçu _après_  , autant je pense qu'il y a quelque chose à attendre de celle-ci (si elle arrive, bien sûr).
Je ne crois pas trop au produit extramidable que Oppenheimer a balancé au flan [c'est du genre : les nouveautés neuves de Leopard qu'on-peut-pas-dire-ce-que-c'est et qui ne sont jamais arrivées _in fine_] mais on peut avoir une adaptation intéressante des ordis. Plus de SSD, plus de finesse, peut-être un petit modèle (genre mini-MBA, allez savoir) et, d'un autre côté, plus de puissance (normal, les processeurs ont évolué) et un nouveau _design_.

Ça peut se présenter favorablement.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> ...genre mini-MBA...


 
ah ouaiiiiis, un maxi ipod touch donc... aux couleurs baveuses du nouveau nano

cooool :love:


:mouais:
:hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2008)

ou une version de vim supportant les commandes vocales ????


----------



## banjo'd (11 Septembre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec Dr.Fatalis :Apple ne se contentera pas d'emboîter le pas à Asus et Cie.
Plutôt qu'un eeepc banalement ajusté par Apple, je vois mieux une tablette avec ssd et basant tout sur la rapidité donc ram de 4gb et back-up via wi-fi (donc utilisation de Time Capsule, ou autre dispositif du genre et pourquoi pas développer et surtout ajuster MobileMe...).
Enfin ne pas oublier que la Pomme se différencie et pense toujours 'contre' les produits déjà existants: donc suffit de regarder ce qui fait un peu défaut chez les eeepc et autres, déjà l'écran de 8-10", ça deviendrait un 13-15" touchscreen (le truc pratique pour consulter le web dans son lit quoi un peu comme le ebook d'Amazon mais plus grand...
Le seul inconvénient pour Apple: ne pas trop concurrencer le macbookair donc à mi-chemin entre les netbooks améliorés et l'ultra-léger pommé 
(bon, il est vrai que Cupertino nous a quand même proposé l'ipod touch et l'iphone qui sont de beaux jumeaux, alors pourquoi pas une concomittance mbair et eTablet?)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Perso, je ne râle pas je constate. Rien de plus.
Le Mac n'est plus le produit essentiel pour Apple.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> ou une version de vim supportant les commandes vocales ????


Tu lis dans mes pensées, toi ...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2008)

noname a dit:


> Perso, je ne râle pas je constate. Rien de plus.
> Le Mac n'est plus le produit essentiel pour Apple.



bah, un peu "logique" non

Apple Computer Inc. > Apple Inc

Et je serais curieux de voir la marge bénéficiaire/part de marché sur ipod/iphone/ITS par rapport à celle des portables (et ordi en général)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Si j'avais qu'une seule chose à demander c'est un nouveau MacMini et une compatibilité complète avec les BR (HDCP...)
Bref, rien d'extraordinaire enfin je crois.


----------



## Bjeko (11 Septembre 2008)

Je ne suis hélas pas assez devin pour savoir si la tablette Mac sera au RV le 14 octobre, et l&#8217;enthousiasme que j&#8217;ai pour un tel produit m&#8217;aveugle peut-être, mais je lui prédis un gros succés si ça devait être le cas... et donc je pense que ça pourrait bien être le cas 

3 raisons à ça : l&#8217;évolution :

1/ du marché :
Les tablet PC n&#8217;ont jamais rencontré qu&#8217;un succés de niche jusqu&#8217;à présent, mais le marché a considérablement évolué en quelques années et le public continue de se &#8220;nomadiser&#8221; de plus en plus : les ventes d&#8217;appareils portables en atteste : des smartphones aux PC : le grand public utilise couramment ces objets, ce qui n&#8217;était pas le cas il y a encore 3/4 ans.

2/ des technologies :
Apple est, avec ce qu&#8217;il montre sur iPhone, le mieux placé pour développer une interface adaptée à ce type d&#8217;appareil. Quelque chose de naturel, agréable et efficace. 

3/ de l&#8217;image de marque de la firme:
aujourd&#8217;hui pleinement convertie dans &#8220;le luxe pour grand public&#8221;, chaque nouveau produit Apple reçoit une médiatisation dont un tel produit bénéficierait pleinement. Actuellement les tablet PC, on sait vaguement que ça existe mais ça reste loin du grand public, pas facile à se procurer etc.

Et on pourrait ajouter qu&#8217;économiquement, le moment est idéal aussi : les tablets ont jusqu&#8217;à présent aussi étés freinés par leurs prix mais les coûts des écrans tactiles et des composants portables en général diminuent maintenant à grande vitesse.

Reste bien sur une question, La question essentielle : à qui pourrait être destiné un tel produit ??? Et bien modestement, à moi ^^ , voici le produit que j&#8217;imagine :

Un appareil à tout faire, avec lequel je pars le matin pour une utilisation full-nomade : relevage de poste, net, voire films durant les trajets, démonstration de produits à des clients (je suis graphiste) ébahis par mes créations que je fais défiler en &#8220;touch&#8221; , petite prise de note via le clavier virtuel... plus plein de petites applications selon l&#8217;inspiration : écran pour que les gamins se tiennent tranquille à l&#8217;arrière de la voiture, internet qui se ballade partout dans la maison (du lit aux toilettes ^^), ...

Auquel j&#8217;associerais un clavier/souris bluetooth dans le cas d&#8217;une utilisation semi-nomade : production en déplacement, en gros ce que je peux faire avec mon actuel macbook.

Et qu&#8217;enfin je placerais sur mon bureau en station fixe avec grand écran, gros DD et tout le tralala, comme je fais d&#8217;ailleurs avec le MB. S&#8217;il a un puissance équivalente (et il n&#8217;y a pas de raison pour que ce ne soit pas le cas), c&#8217;est suffisant pour moi (ça peut paraître étonnant pour un graphiste mais c&#8217;est la vérité vraie ^^).

C&#8217;est déja bien, non ? mais l&#8217;ultime raison qui me ferait craquer, c&#8217;est que j&#8217;accèderais enfin au rêve de tout graphiste : la tablette tactile direct-sur-écran, actuellement trouvables à prix salé (1200 &#8364; le 12&#8221.

Bref à part le dernier point, qui n&#8217;interessera que les graphistes et photographes, je suis convaincu qu&#8217;une iTablet trouverait son public, chacun y trouvant ses propres types d&#8217;utilisation.

Vivement octobre !!!







EDIT : hum j'ai comme un doute : j'ai posté au bon endroit ? Parceque je viens de voir apparaître un sujet (déplacé) sur le macbook touch...


----------



## Thane (11 Septembre 2008)

noname a dit:


> Perso, je ne râle pas je constate. Rien de plus.
> Le Mac n'est plus le produit essentiel pour Apple.




Pour moi l'un appel l'autre, Apple n'aurait pas été aussi novateur (Leopard, Macbook, iMAc) sans la mane générée par l'iPod. De plus il s'agit d'un produit d'appel qui met le consommateur dans le monde Apple à moindre frais et peut le faire switcher définitivement dans le monde MAC. Donc vive l'iPod !


----------



## Temperance (11 Septembre 2008)

Il ne faut donc rien attendre concernant les iMac dans cette éventuelle keynote ?


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2008)

Temperance a dit:


> Il ne faut donc rien attendre concernant les iMac dans cette éventuelle keynote ?



Les ??? 

:rateau:


----------



## spyan (12 Septembre 2008)

Temperance a dit:


> Il ne faut donc rien attendre concernant les iMac dans cette éventuelle keynote ?



Déjà, qu'ils nous mettent à jour les MacBook et MacBook Pro, et on sera très content ! Après ils sortent un tablet ou ils le sortent pas, pour moi ça ne changera rien, j'en veux pas


----------



## bossdupad (12 Septembre 2008)

C'est dans longtemps mi-octobre...

Apple est vraiment énervant à faire passer l'iPhone et les iPod en premier...

( message très constructif... Mais ca fait du bien... )


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> C'est dans longtemps mi-octobre...
> 
> Apple est vraiment énervant à faire passer l'iPhone et les iPod en premier...
> 
> ( message très constructif... Mais ca fait du bien... )



Le prochain keynote ne sera que du logiciel, pour te faire plaisir.

Et le "One More Thing", une fonction de commande de pizzas dans iTunes !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

il n'y a pas que les portables dans la vie 

 La machine d'entré de gamme que représente le MacMini doit être mise à jour également.
Les Imac avec leurs écrans brillant également (option mat bienvenue)

Et tous les Mac (et les écrans) doivent avoir une compatibilité HDCP !
D'ailleurs il ne doit plus qu'avoir Apple qui ne le soit pas


----------



## xao85 (12 Septembre 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> En tous cas, les nouveaux iPod arrivent bientôt avec un nouvel iTunes apparemment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il avait pas tord le bougre!


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (12 Septembre 2008)

Euh. Moi je voudrai juste une vrai carte graphique et un vrai graveur dans les macbook et au même prix. C'est trop demander ? ça commence à faire longtemps qu'on attend là... 

Tention la pomme sinon j'achète ça  !


----------



## Bjeko (12 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Il avait pas tord le bougre!



J'espère que tu pourras dire la même chose en citant mon post (la iTablet) dans un mois


----------



## bossdupad (12 Septembre 2008)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Euh. Moi je voudrai juste une vrai carte graphique et un vrai graveur dans les macbook et au même prix. C'est trop demander ? ça commence à faire longtemps qu'on attend là...
> 
> Tention la pomme sinon j'achète ça  !



Oulala ne me tente pas. Si il n'y a rien fin octobre ( pour ma rentré ) je passe au Vaio haut de gamme.


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Septembre 2008)

Je vois bien une belle mise à jour du mac mini: terminé, a pu de mac mini.


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas beau de rigoler quand un mac meurt! 

Par contre je crois de moins en moins à un changement de lifting du macbook pro... En effet si il change celui-ci de gueule c'est pour pouvoir faire place au blue ray ou a un nouveau processeur qui change radicalement, ce qui ne sera pas le cas en octobre!


----------



## fredintosh (14 Septembre 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je vois bien une belle mise à jour du mac mini: terminé, a pu de mac mini.



_One less thing ?_


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Septembre 2008)

Reprenons quelques infos récentes:

1 HP se rend compte que windows est un frein au développement de ses machines
2 HP cherche un autre OS, en partie parce que ce sont des spécialistes des interfaces tactiles, et sans doute parce que l'iphone les a titillé.
3 HP ne sait pas faire de softs simples et faciles
4 Apple ne peut, à lui seul, espérer conquérir plus de quelques % du marché mondial des OS, en partie à cause de "trous" dans sa gamme (net book, tours milieu de gamme, gamers...)
5 Apple  dispose d'un OS tourné vers le tactile, celui de l'iphone et du touch. Apple insiste pour appeler xet OS OSX, et non iphone OS ou macOS, mais simplement OSX

Si l'on fait la somme.... Apple pourrait elle accorder à HP une licence d'utiliation d'une version particulière d'OSX, celle de l'iphone, remaniée ?


----------



## Raul10 (15 Septembre 2008)

spyan a dit:


> Déjà, qu'ils nous mettent à jour les MacBook et MacBook Pro, et on sera très content ! Après ils sortent un tablet ou ils le sortent pas, pour moi ça ne changera rien, j'en veux pas



+1
Le plus important est la MAJ des MB/MBP


----------



## docdav (15 Septembre 2008)

c'est vraiment moche  let's macbook... à la limite let's touch ça aurait plus de gueule (mais éventerait le secret).
moi j'aimerais bien un iMac amélioré (manque pas grand chose c'est vrai, mais comme je suis pas préssé j'attends le nouveau)


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens alimenter un peu le post suite à cette news qui est parue:
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19667-iphone-un-nouveau-processeur-arm
Résumé: Apple travaillerait sur un processeur ARM pour l'iPhone.
Cela nous ramène à la rumeur de fin juillet: http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19065-un-macbook-sans-chipset-intel-
Résumé: Apple sortirait un MacBook sans processeur Intel...

De là mes questions:

- pensez vous que cela peut il arriver dès la MAJ d'octobre?
- est ce que les performances seront au RDV?
- est ce la fin de BootCamp?

Cordialement,
Yves.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (15 Septembre 2008)

Humm... Que cette rumeur me plait !!!
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131766/les-nouveaux-macbook-en-route
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19669-les-nouveaux-macbook-en-approche-

- robe alu
- écran LED
- prix agressif

Que du bonheur en perspective!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Humm... Que cette rumeur me plait !!!
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131766/les-nouveaux-macbook-en-route
> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-19669-les-nouveaux-macbook-en-approche-
> 
> ...



Il ne manque plus qu'une carte graphique décente.


----------



## Jeromac (16 Septembre 2008)

Quand j'entends "special event" et "macbook" dans la même phrase j'ai le coeur qui s'emballe.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (16 Septembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Quand j'entends "special event" et "macbook" dans la même phrase j'ai le coeur qui s'emballe.



Ménage le quand même! Faut pas qu'il lache avant leur sortie!


----------



## lsol (17 Septembre 2008)

Vite le 14, d'après le petit sourire en coin du vendeur à qui j'ai parler j'pense que ça va arriver d'ici octobre


----------



## Raul10 (17 Septembre 2008)

lsol a dit:


> Vite le 14, d'après le petit sourire en coin du vendeur à qui j'ai parler j'pense que ça va arriver d'ici octobre



Comme si le vendeur en savait plus que nous


----------



## lsol (17 Septembre 2008)

Raul10 a dit:


> Comme si le vendeur en savait plus que nous



wai d'office mais en meme temps il m'a dit d'aller voir sur internet ce qui se passait et je pense qu 'il en sait plus vu qu'il travaille dans le milieu !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pdg (17 Septembre 2008)

Je suis toujours sceptique quant à ce qu'ils ont comme infos dans le "milieu"...


----------



## Jeromac (17 Septembre 2008)

Logiquement, ce sont les personnes qui travaillent chez Apple même qui devraient être le plus au courant, et là encore, elles n'en savent pas plus que nous.

Mais personnellement, d'après ce qu'on entend ça et là, il y a de très fortes chances qu'on ait enfin du nouveau côté Macbook/Macbook Air/Macbook Pro le mardi 14 octobre 2008 dans la soirée 

On a jamais été si près de la mise à jour des Macbooks !


----------



## Pdg (17 Septembre 2008)

Et je suis pas loin de penser que chaque jour qui passe nous en rapproche un peu plus ! Ou presque et vice et versa


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Comme on le voie ici, il y auré une rumeur sur le tablet mac !
Et tout ce que l'on a ici c'est ca :






Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?
Fake oui ou non ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (17 Septembre 2008)

Si jamais il sortait, c'est quoi l'intérêt majeur d'un truc pareil? Ce serait destiné à quel public? A part pour des graphistes je vois pas trop...


----------



## hds (17 Septembre 2008)

Idem...C'est joli, mais je me vois très mal faire usage d'un truc pareil. Si on peut brancher un clavier et le foutre sur un pied chez soi, ok, mais alors au parc, au café, galère...Certains pourraient prévoir un clavier tactile mais ça boufferait la moitié de l'écran, quel intérêt ?


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas, mais peut on voir un clavier coulissan aparaître ?


----------



## Archon (17 Septembre 2008)

vendu a un prix trés aggressif d'accord mais dans quel sens;
aggressif dans le sens jpeu pas resister il est super pas cher;
ou alors du genre "oula sa fait mal".

j'ai du mal a comprendre ce mot , il aurait pu en choisir un autre.


----------



## sf1989 (17 Septembre 2008)

petite remarque, je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre post où le faire...
sur la photo du "nouveau" mbp publiée par T-mobil: http://www.it-shop.t-systems.de/tsy...l?_n_=catalog&_t_=factsheet2&articleid=294426

l'écan affiche un effet que l'on ne retrouve que sur les iPhone et autres Touch sur le site d'Apple, même les nouveaux nano n'ont pas cet effet sur leur écran

un mbp multipoints??
ridicule peut-être, révolution sûrement!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (17 Septembre 2008)

C'est aggressif dans le sens pas cher... Bien qu'avec Apple le "pas cher" soit toujours un peu relatif!


----------



## pumauer (18 Septembre 2008)

Bon. Voilà mon avis concernant les futures machines Apple. 
La première chose à noter, c'est que leur produit phare en ce moment (au niveau des portables), leur produit de pointe (et en même temps ce qui permet de faire, de manière justifiée, de la pub et un peu de poudre aux yeux) est le Macbook Air. Ils ont donc une marge. Par conséquent, il me semble que le MBA va déteindre au fil des années sur les autres produits de la gamme. Ce qui veut dire que dans un futur plus ou moins proche (1 ou 2 ans), tous les Macbook deviendront peu ou prou des MBA. 
Donc, voilà comment j'imagine la future gamme des portables Apple (pour cet automne) :

1. Macbook blanc à 1000 euros (en gros l'actuel MB à 1200 euros)
2. Macbook noir à 1200 euros (en gros l'actuel MB noir, mais un peu plus performant niveau écran, avec clavier du MBA).
3. Macbook Alu à 1400-1500 euros (coque en alu, clavier du MBA, super écran)
4. Macbook Pro 15" à 1700 euros et 17" à 2200 euros (design du MBA : coque en alu arrondie, clavier du MBA, super écran; plus performants que les actuels)
5. MBA à 1700 et 2200 euros (en gros ceux d'aujourd'hui mais plus performants).

Et peut-être, une "petite chose en plus", une toute petite chose en plus; mais peut-être aussi pour plus tard (janvier par exemple). Il faut laisser le temps au consommateur de se tromper d'achat!

Voilà.


----------



## Jeromac (18 Septembre 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> 4. Macbook Pro 15" à 1700 euros et 17" à 2200 euros (design du MBA : coque en alu arrondie, clavier du MBA, super écran; plus performants que les actuels)



Ah si seulement... ! Le clavier du Macbook Air dans le futur Macbook Pro est sans doute le changement que j'attends le plus... et avec une carte graphique digne de ce nom.

Espérons que "l'entrée de gamme" à 15" n'ait pas de hausse de prix...


----------



## banjo'd (18 Septembre 2008)

eh bien moi je vois bien ce mactablet sur le terrain des netbooks, en beaucoup mieux en fait:  clavier en transparence qui n'apparaît que lorsqu'on doit saisir du texte et tout le tralala du jeu de doigts typique de l'iphonien 
usage plus pour surfer et en réseau avec les options d'apple on peut l'utiliser comme terminal multimédiale, enfin je le prendrais volontiers ce genre de produit (mieux qu'un écran ringard d'eeepc ou autre,non?) 
bon... après, tout dépend en effet du prix: selon moi ca sera toujours autour des 1000 euro et hélas même plutôt allégrement au dessus ...:mouais:


----------



## dexxxbeatmaker (18 Septembre 2008)

salut j'ai trouver ca en cherchant des news sur le prochain macbook pro ; nouveau macbook pro à votre avis fake??? coup de pub ???ou juste de l'avance ??? la rumeur semble se vérifiée 
source ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

amha avec la clé EFI-X l'AACS LA ne risque pas donner son accord pour l'attribution d'une licence et de sa clé. A ce rythme là la lecture de films Blu-Ray n'est pas pour demain !!


----------



## msinno (18 Septembre 2008)

dexxxbeatmaker a dit:


> salut j'ai trouver ca en cherchant des news sur le prochain macbook pro ; nouveau macbook pro à votre avis fake??? coup de pub ???ou juste de l'avance ??? la rumeur semble se vérifiée
> source ici




Mais qu'y-a-t'il de nouveau dans ce MBP?? En tout cas il me semble bien que ce soit l'actuel... Je n'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de comparer les caractéristiques... Mais bon, la coque est exactement la même...:mouais:


----------



## eventory (18 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'au vu du Buzz, ils ont vite changé leur image pour éviter toute représaille.

A l'origine, l'image de leur MBP était la suivante:


----------



## Umbre (18 Septembre 2008)

> 3. Macbook Alu à 1400-1500 euros (coque en alu, clavier du MBA, super écran)


 
C'est quoi l'interet ? Laisser les modèles " bas de gamme " en plastikisedécolle pour dire " tu veux de la qualité tu laches 1500 euros ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Comme on le voie ici, il y auré une rumeur sur le tablet mac !
> Et tout ce que l'on a ici c'est ca :
> 
> 
> ...



Si elle a la puissance d'un MacBook elle pourra faire office de petite machine multimédia de salon. 
Musique avec Itunes sur la chaine Hifi
P'tites vidéos sur TV ou projo

Bref, la machine parfaite car petite, simple sans clavier ni souris !


----------



## Pdg (18 Septembre 2008)

Ce genre de chose ne peut avoir (à mes yeux, hein !) un intéret que dans quelques cas :

- machine pratique, rapide et qui en fout plein la vue pour un commercial en sortie : catalogue des produits, GPS (ben oui, faut pas s'perdre dans la vie), présentations, etc... Là par contre, une excellente autonomie est primordiale. (rien de pire pour moi que de voir débarquer un commercial dans le bureau qui commence par me demander s'il peut utiliser une prise électrique. Juste envie de lui répondre "tocard")...

- machine compacte, utilisée pour percer en domotique : et pouf, je pilote iTunes sur ma chaine hifi, et paf, je balance un film de dingue sur l'AppleTV, et pif, je ferme les volets automatiques, et pof, je commande une pizza... Le tout sur mon canapé certifié Apple et équipé d'une prise de recharge de l'engin qui tue.

A part ça, je ne vois pas. Pour naviguer sur le net et relever ses mails peut-être. Mais l'iPhone fait ça très bien... Pour le jeu, on oublie de suite. Pour la bureautique ? Je n'ose pas imaginer l'ergonomie sur la retouche photo ou le montage vidéo. Après, pour taper un texte, faudra vraiment que le clavier virtuel soit répondant. Après, peut-être que ça va révolutionner l'ergonomie et que tout ce qu'on connait va changer, mais dans ce cas, je ne pense pas que ça soit du court terme.


En tout cas, pour l'utilisation numéro 2 et un peu de bureautique, si c'est à 500 euros, ça peut le faire. Mais à partir de 1000 euros, sauf révolution, un bon vieux MacBook et ça repart ! Cela dit, notez bien que je ne suis pas a priori contre ce genre de trucs. Je pense juste qu'il va falloir bosser à une interface toute nouvelle qui nous faudra réapprendre la vie... Ouais, comme quand le lecteur de disquettes a disparu (scandale !)


----------



## lanceloth (18 Septembre 2008)

dexxxbeatmaker a dit:


> salut j'ai trouver ca en cherchant des news sur le prochain macbook pro ; nouveau macbook pro à votre avis fake??? coup de pub ???ou juste de l'avance ??? la rumeur semble se vérifiée
> source ici



*Pour les nouveaux Macbook et MacbookPro :*
Ben, regardez ici :



 et ici :






Et le soit disant nouveau MacbookPro :





Il y a une petite ressemblance.
Et sur le site de T-Sytem ils vendent des MacBookPro 20pouces !

*Pour le nano 4Generation 4Go :*





Darty en vend ici !


*Et pour le tablet Mac :*

@Pdg : Oui si il le vendent 500euros et qu'il fait tout ce que tu as dit sa vaut drôlement le coup !


----------



## Bjeko (18 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement je suis à fond sur cette idée de iTablet, que je vois comme un appareil modulaire, utilisable : 

- "nu" dans les cas où la portabilité est essentielle, avec quand même nettement plus de confort et de fonctionalités qu'un iPhone puisqu'il s'agirait d'un "vrai" mac.

- "en notebook" : en lui ajoutant le duo (petit) clavier/souris en BT.

- en station de travail, avec écran, DD externe etc.

Pour moi ça serait le top, par contre je ne m'attends pas à un prix bas, les tablet PC étant généralement plus chers que les notebooks à puissance équivalente.


----------



## Fondug (18 Septembre 2008)

Vu de ma fenêtre, que l'iTablet là machin trouve sa place dans la gamme est une chose, mais qu'il (elle) remplace le macbook en est une autre. Les besoins et les utilisations sont différentes et ne pourraient aucunement remplacer un macbook. Tain le bordel dans l'avion ou le train si j'dois m'trimbaler avec 2 périphériques. En gros ça donne un mini iMac transportable, au secouuuurs !! 

La solution d'un écran pivotable ouvre un champ d'utilisation plus large, mais là, le prix risque effectivement d'être agressif, mais pas dans l'bon sens quoi.

Sinon les fake avec copie d'écran de Tiger 10.4, ça me fait bien rire... Et puis cette bande noire, elle revient à chaque rumeur...


----------



## Bjeko (18 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Vu de ma fenêtre, que l'iTablet là machin trouve sa place dans la gamme est une chose, mais qu'il (elle) remplace le macbook en est une autre. Les besoins et les utilisations sont différentes et ne pourraient aucunement remplacer un macbook. Tain le bordel dans l'avion ou le train si j'dois m'trimbaler avec 2 périphériques. En gros ça donne un mini iMac transportable, au secouuuurs !!



Question de nécéssité : si une personne dans le train a juste besoin de répondre à ses mails, surfer, regarder un film etc. elle peut trés bien se contenter d'un clavier virtuel. Par contre dans le cas d'un déplacement dans un bureau ou en voyage elle pourra toujours utiliser un "vrai" clavier si ça lui chante... chacun voit ce qu'il veut faire avec. En tout cas ça n'est pas restrictif.

Par contre évidemment personne ne parle de substituer la tablet aux macbooks : ce sont même 2 produits opposés : l'un est modulaire, l'autre est tout-en-un, même si dans la pratique on ajoute souvent des "petits plus" à nos portables quand on les utilise en station fixe : personnellement j'écris ces lignes à partir d'un macbook relié à un écran, clavier, souris, DD externe, lecteur de cartes, et tout le tralala ^^.


----------



## Fondug (18 Septembre 2008)

Le truc idéal pour le train, ça s'rait plutot, toujours vu d'ma fenêtre, un format plus petit, genre pda, qui f'rait iPod, qui pourrait lire les vidéo, se connecter sur internet et accessoirement faire téléph... ah ? ça existe déjà ?


----------



## Bjeko (18 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Le truc idéal pour le train, ça s'rait plutot, toujours vu d'ma fenêtre, un format plus petit, genre pda, qui f'rait iPod, qui pourrait lire les vidéo, se connecter sur internet et accessoirement faire téléph... ah ? ça existe déjà ?



Oui mais pour rester dans le train (décidément on est pas arrivé à la station ^^) si tu as inopinément besoin de terminer un article ou que sais-je pour ton boulot, tu fais quoi avec ton iphone ? Hein ? tu sors ton macbook ? ... c'est bien ce que je me disais ^^

Sans rire bien sur que l'iTablet ne serait pas un produit pour tout le monde, mais je reste convaincu qu'il a un public.


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Septembre 2008)

Ce serait marveilleux un itablet, mais je crains qu'apple se contente de moderniser un peu la gamme, et c'est tout: des processeurs plus rapides, des disques plus gros, une option ssd peut être, une retouche esthétique des robes (alu, pas alu...), une légère diminution de la taille et du poids du macbook, autonomie accrue... et c'est tout (et ce serait déjà pas mal).

Pour un trackpad tactile, c'est aussi possible sur des macbookpro, et pourquoi pas sur macbook (ce serait pas mal).

L'itablet me plairait beaucoup (mais pas à 2000 euros!) pour transporter/présenter mes keynotes, mais, bien qu'elle soit largement à la portée de Cupertino, j'ai du mal à y croire...


----------



## Bjeko (18 Septembre 2008)

Oui ce qui me refroidit un peu, c'est que ça fait des années que des rumeurs sur ce type de produit existent, et qu'on n'a jamais rien vu venir jusqu'à présent... mais maintenant je pense que le marché et les technos sont prêtes donc, pourquoi pas ?
En tout cas ça ferait un "one more thing" qui aurait de la gueule au prochain special event, aprés la présentation des nouveaux MB/MBP :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Septembre 2008)

Je suis convaincu qu'Apple a dans ses cartons un produit du type "mini-mac-portable-tactile" (je ne me mouille pas trop sur le design), mais que cela ne sortira pas avant 2009 et la sortie (concomitante ?) de Snow Leopard.

Ce n'est pas trop dans la politique de la maison de brûler toutes ses cartouches trop vite. Apple a déjà sorti le MacBook Air cette année, la concurrence est focalisée davantage sur les mini-PC "traditionnels" que sur des concepts de tablettes tactiles, donc rien ne presse pour Apple, il lui suffit juste d'avoir une longueur d'avance et d'attendre le moment opportun, quand l'attente est à son maximum.
Je vois bien Apple mettre à jour simplement le design des MacBook et des MacBook Pro cet automne, pour être peinards un moment et laisser le champ libre à la sortie d'un nouveau produit au printemps, à l'instar du MacBook Air.


Et pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur l'utilité d'un Mac tactile au format tablette, je trouve que vous manquez un peu d'imagination.


----------



## DarkDestiny (18 Septembre 2008)

En gros vous demandez à ce que l'iTablet soit un Archos......, ou un UMPC, en gros quelquechose de courant et qui justement n'a pas réellement fonctionné.

"eh bien moi je vois bien ce mactablet sur le terrain des netbooks, en beaucoup mieux en fait: clavier en transparence qui n'apparaît que lorsqu'on doit saisir du texte et tout le tralala du jeu de doigts typique de l'iphonien 
usage plus pour surfer et en réseau avec les options d'apple on peut l'utiliser comme terminal multimédiale, enfin je le prendrais volontiers ce genre de produit (mieux qu'un écran ringard d'eeepc ou autre,non?)" 

Ca existe déjà faut ouvrir les yeux , Samsung Q1, Asus R2H, etc.....yen a la pelle.


----------



## Arthurl (19 Septembre 2008)

Je suis étudiant, et j'aimerais pouvoir profiter de l'offre : un mac/un iPod.

Je dois m'acheter un MacBook Pro assez rapidement, est ce que vous pensez que je dois attendre encore un peu (maximum : 5 Octobre) pour qu'Apple sorte un nouveau MacBook Pro ?
D'après vous, quand est ce qu'ils vont sortir ???
C'est vraiment important, et c'est vrai que c'est toujours mieux si j'ai le dernier modèle dès sa sortie..
Merci


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (19 Septembre 2008)

Donc alors pour tous le monde une nouvelle rumeur sur les MB: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/39392/nouveaux_macbook_un_chipset_graphique_nvidia/

==> un nouveau chip graphique moins pourri que les GMA.

@ Arthurl: D'après les rumeurs, les nouveaux MacBook et MacBook Pro sortiraient le 14 octobre suite au Special Event qui se tiendrait (conditionnel) ce jour là.


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2008)

En espérant que ces chipset ne soit pas aussi fumant que les 8600m GT!


----------



## iota (21 Septembre 2008)

Salut.



A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Donc alors pour tous le monde une nouvelle rumeur sur les MB: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/39392/nouveaux_macbook_un_chipset_graphique_nvidia/
> 
> ==> un nouveau chip graphique moins pourri que les GMA.


Le chipset dont il est question n'est pas un chipset pour ordianteur portable, donc peu de chance de le voir débarquer dans le MacBook.

Par contre, une déclinaison portable est prévue.

@+
iota


----------



## icupertino (21 Septembre 2008)

D'apres http://icupertino.free.fr/, le 14 octobre prochain, Steve Jobs pourrait nous présenter la nouvelle gamme de MacBook ainsi qu'un Mac Mini Pro !
L'arrivée d'un tel produit sur le marché pourrait révolutionner l'utilisation quotidienne de l'ordinateur, en effet le fait d'avoir un Mac aussi puissant qu'un IMac mais avec des périphériques personnels pourrait être très interessant mais cela reste encore et toujours une rumeur !

Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre le 14 octobre ..... patience !


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

Celui-là ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2008)

Vu ton pseudo, c'est ton site, non ?

Tu aurais donc pu dire, _D'après moi..._, etc.

Me trompje ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

Et il a même pas mis un visuel de la bête !?


Amateur&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (21 Septembre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> L'arrivée d'un tel produit sur le marché pourrait révolutionner l'utilisation quotidienne de l'ordinateur,




Ouais, sûr qu'un ordinateur grand public dont on peut changer les composants, c'est du jamais vu !

Encore une fois, Apple est à la pointe et va révolutionner le marché ! 


 

_Hum...

Soyons un peu sérieux... _


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ouais, sûr qu'un ordinateur grand public dont on peut changer les composants, c'est du jamais vu !
> 
> Encore une fois, Apple est à la pointe et va révolutionner le marché !
> 
> ...



Depuis quand _rumeur_ est égale à _sérieux_ ? :hein:


----------



## icupertino (21 Septembre 2008)

Pour le moment il est vrai qu'aucune photo "volée" n'a été dévoilé, c'est pour cela que ce post est dans la rubrique "rumeurs" car rien n'est sur ! Apple a ce "don" pour arriver à cacher ses nouveautés jusqu'à leurs présentations, pour en être sur il faudra donc attendre le special event du 14 octobre !

Il est vrai que si ce mac est customisable cela sera une grande nouveauté pour Apple qui pourrait voir son nombre d'utilisateurs grandir mais aussi, rencontrer quelques problemes dûs à la compitibilité de tous les composants avec OS X. A voir donc ....


----------



## Pierrou (21 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Depuis quand _rumeur_ est égale à _sérieux_ ? :hein:



On s'est mal compris... Je voulais dire qu'affirmer que l'arrivée d'un mac grand public "démontable" allait révolutionner l'utilisation des ordinateurs, c'était quand même aller un peu loin...


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> On s'est mal compris... Je voulais dire qu'affirmer que l'arrivée d'un mac grand public "démontable" allait révolutionner l'utilisation des ordinateurs, c'était quand même aller un peu loin...



Effectivement, je n'avais pas bien compris ta réponse. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Celui-là ?



trop gros  


il le faut, dans le pire des cas, un peu plus gros qu'un Mini mais pas plus !

Ceci-dit j'espère qu'il s'agit d'une machine supplémentaire car il faut impérativement une machine d'entrée de gamme style le mini actuel...


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2008)

Celui-la, c'est le MacPro Mini, pas le MacMini Pro


----------



## iota (22 Septembre 2008)

Salut.



icupertino a dit:


> D'apres http://icupertino.free.fr/, le 14 octobre prochain, Steve Jobs pourrait nous présenter la nouvelle gamme de MacBook ainsi qu'un *Mac Mini Pro !*


C'est pas la rumeur qui revient tous les 6 mois depuis 5 ans ?  

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2008)

Un nouveau Mac Mini plus proche techniquement des iMac (avec une vraie carte graphique entre autres), possible (mais il faudrait que le clavier et la souris soit livrés avec) mais le "Mac Pro mini" est un pur fantasme de Mac User qui le restera longtemps et qui ne révolutionnerait rien.

La mode est aux portables, par définition peu évolutifs. Et après avoir longtemps décrié la faible évolutivité des iMac, le monde PC se met aux tout-en-un peu encombrants. Pourquoi Apple devrait faire un pas dans l'autre sens ?

L'avenir du Mac sera tactile. C'est dans cette direction que vous devez orienter vos fantasmes. Oubliez le Mac Pro Mini.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est sûr que ça serait bien, ce fameux Mac Pro mini (ou vie-versa) mais depuis le temps que l'on en entend parler, je ne vois pas pourquoi il sortirait maintenant. Si Apple voulait le faire, m'est avis que cela ferait longtemps qu'il serait sorti... 

Je suis d'accord avec l'avis de fredintosh, plus haut : les nouveautés d'octobre seront relativement faibles, sans doute des ajustements cosmétiques mais rien de réellement nouveau. Et la nouveauté viendra en son temps, pourquoi pas avec Snow Leopard (après tout, on ne sait pas ce qu'il y aura exactement dans cet OS : et s'il contenait tout le nécessaire pour un périphérique tactile ?).

Je sens qu'il va y avoir des déceptions en ce mois d'octobre 2008. Oh, la routine quoi...


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Celui-là ?



Non !
C'est celui-ci , il est plus mignon non ? :


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Non !
> C'est celui-ci , il est plus mignon non ? :



:style:

Vivement le 14 octobre

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Tant qu'à faire dans la rumeur :

http://zoneitouch.free.fr/index.php...et-iphone-avec-clavier-projete-sur-un-bureau/


----------



## daeg_runes (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une petite hypothèse à vous faire partager. en ce qui concerne les nouveaux produits et le nouvel OS qui se pointe. 

Apple a presque épuisé le concept du tactile. depuis l'iphone, le pad multitouch ou encore le sois disant "iTouch", je ne pense pas qu'ils puissent encore nous étonner avec ça! 

Par contre, en complément d'un systeme tactile, que diriais vous d'un systeme à reconnaissance vocal ... ???
Que dirias vous d'écrire vos mail juste en parlant? d'ouvrir une application en disans son nom? de surfer sur le net grace à vos levres? ...

il me semble qu'apple a signé un contrat avec une société de synthèse vocal. Je sais bien que l'idée de la reconnaissance vocal n'est pas un nouveau concept et que cela a déjà été fait dans le passer et que le résultat n'était pas au top ..... comme le syteme tactile .....bon nombre de marque ce sont lancer dans le tactile bien avant apple, et sans exeler dans ce domaine. par contre, apple a mis plus longtemps à sortir ces produits tactile mais par contre quand ils sont sorties, ILS FRACASSENT TOUS!!!

Si apple ce dirige vers ce genre de technologie, on peut être sur que ce sera "trés bien fait". 

ne croyez vous pas que cette hypothese peut tenir la route?


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Non !
> C'est celui-ci , il est plus mignon non ? :








Si c'est ça, je revend mon iMac et je prend le MacPro Mini + 23" :love::love::love:


----------



## hds (22 Septembre 2008)

Daeg_Runes : Si on peut faire écrire l'ordi comme on parle à quelq'un, pourquoi pas, mais bon j'avoue ça me gonflerai la reco vocale à long terme...Devoir parler pour TOUTES les fonctions, au bout d'un moment j'irais me prendre un thé froid et reviendrais à la bonne vieille souris, par flemme de parler comme un idiot à mon _computer_ :rateau:.


----------



## zepatente (22 Septembre 2008)

bonjour ,
est ce que c'est officiel pour le  14 octobre ?

sinon je vois juste la sortie d'une nouvelle souris et l'ilife 09  mais si quelqu 'un a un peu d'argent pour moi je veux bien prévoir aussi un mac mini 

@+


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2008)

hum, c'est sur qu'avec les annonces de la derniere fois, ca va pas faire baisser la marge d'apple 
par contre, iLife 09, iWork 09, SnowLeopard Ready, ca serait cool (bien que le dev. de SnowLeopard ne soit pas encore arreté) car ca permettrai d'avoir des apps pour SnowLeopard ca 

Deux events a si peu d'intervalle, je trouve ca louche pour etre vrai


----------



## Jeromac (23 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Deux events a si peu d'intervalle, je trouve ca louche pour etre vrai



Ca doit être un "on fait pas comme d'hab' et comme ça on préserve l'effet de surprise"... Ca doit être aussi pour ça qu'on a pas eu de Macbook après 6 mois... et peut être que la keynote de septembre a été volontairement pauvre pour faire redescendre un peu l'attente des gens. C'est vrai qu'à trop vouloir attendre de l'innovation, c'est de plus en plus difficile pour Apple de les épater.

Enfin, pour la sortie des Macbook, c'est peut être à cause d'un retard au niveau des puces... enfin j'en sais rien en fait 

En tout cas, vivement que ça arrive, que je fasse flamber ma CB et l'Apple Store par la même occasion.


----------



## Pdg (23 Septembre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> En tout cas, vivement que ça arrive, que je fasse flamber ma CB et l'Apple Store par la même occasion.



Pouf pouf pouf... Garde un briquet pour moi alors


----------



## Dr Troy (23 Septembre 2008)

daeg_runes a dit:


> J'ai une petite hypothèse à vous faire partager. en ce qui concerne les nouveaux produits et le nouvel OS qui se pointe.
> 
> Apple a presque épuisé le concept du tactile. depuis l'iphone, le pad multitouch ou encore le sois disant "iTouch", je ne pense pas qu'ils puissent encore nous étonner avec ça!
> 
> ...



Tu parles d'une technologie qui existe déjà dans le grand public depuis plusieurs années et qui marche bien contrairement à ce que tu dis. Va faire un tour dans les préférences système de ton Mac, par contre la synthèse vocale n'a jamais été localisée, donc il faut avoir l'accent anglais ou américain (tu peux lancer n'importe quelle application, naviguer sur Internet, etc, etc...)


----------



## Jeromac (24 Septembre 2008)

Moins de 3 semaines avant le 14 octobre... Honnêtement, en essayant d'être le plus pragmatique possible, vous la sentez comment cette date ?

Moi, j'attends seulement depuis fin juillet, et ça commence à être long. Je n'imagine pas l'attente pour certains... Le plus dur, si rien n'est annoncé en octobre, sera de me dire que j'ai attendu tout ce temps pour rien ! Mais une telle chose n'arrivera pas, hein Steve ?


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2008)

Attendez MacWorld en janvier


----------



## Jeromac (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Attendez MacWorld en janvier



Oui ok mais pour quoi ? Qu'est ce qui risque d'arriver en janvier ?

De nouveaux Macbook, possible... Mais si ça sort le 14 octobre, je fonce sans réfléchir.


----------



## Orphanis (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Si ils sortent en octobre cela voudrait dire que la gamme actuelle n'aura tenu que 3 mois....A mon avis il faudra attendre janvier pour le changement de design.... (en espérant me tromper)...

Cordialement


----------



## eventory (24 Septembre 2008)

les Macbook???
Si je ne me trompe, la dernière mise à jour date du mois de mars...ca fera donc 7mois.

Les images volées se rassemblent fort autour de l'idée d'une coque alu à la MBA et beaucoup de sites se confortent dans l'idée que la mise à jour sera de la sorte. Or, on a pas souvent été confronté à pareil buzzz  si longtemps avant une mise à jour(dans le cas où elle devrait se faire en janvier)!


----------



## sf1989 (24 Septembre 2008)

Rien à voir avec les macbook mais je paries qu'une commande vocale des iPod va finir par arriver avec les ipod qui gère maintenant (presque) tous un micro

à bon entendeur...


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Attendez MacWorld en janvier



Ça paraît plus logique.


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça paraît plus logique.


 
Arretez de dire ça, y en plein qui vont jeter leur écran par la fenêtre avec de telles paroles! 

Pour être plus sérieux, ça me paraît peu probable que les portables d'apple ne soit pas remis à jour avant janvier...  Ca fait loin et la concurence l'a déjà fait depuis un sacré bout de temps le passage à Montevina.


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Arretez de dire ça, y en plein qui vont jeter leur écran par la fenêtre avec de telles paroles!
> 
> ()



On ne lira plus leurs lamentations comme ça !


----------



## Orphanis (24 Septembre 2008)

> Les Macbook???
> Si je ne me trompe, la dernière mise à jour date du mois de mars...ca fera donc 7mois.



Je parlais des MBP  

Cordialement


----------



## bedrock07 (24 Septembre 2008)

Mon Dieu faites qu'il ne faille pas attendre janvier!!!!

Pour le tablet, suis pas sur que je pourrais sauter le pas.
Je supporte déjà assez mal les traces de doigts sur mon Iphone...


----------



## Orphanis (24 Septembre 2008)

juste une question naïve: est-ce qu'un Special Event pour le mois d'octobre a été annoncé par Apple ?


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> juste une question naïve: est-ce qu'un Special Event pour le mois d'octobre a été annoncé par Apple ?



Seulement dans l'esprit de ceux qui attendent ... et qui attendent ...


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Seulement dans l'esprit de ceux qui attendent ... et qui attendent ...


Rhhooo


bedrock07(J'attend avec impatience le 24/10... pour enfin switcher!!!) a dit:


> Mon Dieu faites qu'il ne faille pas attendre janvier!!!!
> 
> Pour le tablet, suis pas sur que je pourrais sauter le pas.
> Je supporte déjà assez mal les traces de doigts sur mon Iphone...


Il sera livré avec un gant comme sur les tablettes cintiq de wacom.


----------



## Orphanis (24 Septembre 2008)

Cher ami, 
Voilà ce que je les Centuries annoncent....:

En l'an deux-mille huit, par une nuit froide d&#8217;octobre
Une armée de Geek, envahira la plaine McGéenne 
Vers 19h, des cris, des plaintes, des râles inhumaines 
S&#8217;en iront sur la pomme, jeter l&#8217;opprobre&#8230;

Et puis tout le monde ira se coucher et le 15 un malin ouvrira un topic: « Janvier : le mois de la révolution Apple »&#8230;.

Cordialement


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhhooo
> 
> Il sera livré avec un gant comme sur les tablettes cintiq de wacom.



Je croyais qu'il y aurait un système de iEssuieGlace ...


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je croyais qu'il y aurait un système de iEssuieGlace ...



La rumeur parle d'une application de ce type, mais c'est une rumeur


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Cher ami,
> Voilà ce que je les Centuries annoncent....:
> 
> En l'an deux-mille huit, par une nuit froide d&#8217;octobre
> ...



lol

Bien ça me laisse encore 3 mois pour les charrier un peu 

Je souris encore plus car j'ai vraiment eu raison d'investir début mai pour ne plus faire parti de la bande des attentistes 

Et vu comme il m'a servi, perso et pro, je suis très satisfait de mon choix.

Et je ne peux qu'être plié de rire en voyant mardi après mardi, des mines déconfites, des cris de désespoir, des larmes de misère, des hurlements dans les chaumières, des gémissements du fond des chambres, des lamentations des coins obscurs, des grommellements du geek courroucé par de longs mois d'attente, de la bave visqueuse couler de leurs visages en décomposition et se répandre tel le slime qui envahir les souterrains de la ville (Who you gonna call ???) ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

moi j'attends avec impatience le Ibidule ... totalement inutile donc rigoureusement indispensable


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> lol
> 
> Bien ça me laisse encore 3 mois pour les charrier un peu


C'est pas bien de se moquer


melaure a dit:


> Je souris encore plus car j'ai vraiment eu raison d'investir début mai pour ne plus faire parti de la bande des attentistes
> Et vu comme il m'a servi, perso et pro, je suis très satisfait de mon choix.


Parce que l'on peut se satisfaire d'un mac qui n'est pas le dernier cri :love:


melaure a dit:


> ()


----------



## DrFatalis (24 Septembre 2008)

"Who you gonna call ???"
Geeks busters!

Sinon, mon exemplaire des Nostradamuseries (les 100 tueries - V.2.001) indique plutôt ceci:

Quatrain X.10.5:
L'an deux mil huit dix mois,
De Californie viendra déception d'effrayeur:
Resusciter l'attente des geeks aux abois,
Avant après Janvier regner OSX contre hurleurs.


----------



## bedrock07 (24 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> lol
> 
> 
> Et je ne peux qu'être plié de rire en voyant mardi après mardi, des mines déconfites, des cris de désespoir, des larmes de misère, des hurlements dans les chaumières, des gémissements du fond des chambres, des lamentations des coins obscurs, des grommellements du geek courroucé par de longs mois d'attente, de la bave visqueuse couler de leurs visages en décomposition et se répandre tel le slime qui envahir les souterrains de la ville (Who you gonna call ???) ...


 
z'etes vraiment trop dur sur ce forum...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2008)

Rien à se mettre sous la dent pour le moment. On va donc en rester là pour l'instant...


----------



## darkbeno (25 Septembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé ça sur le site slipperybrick.com, ce serait vraiment un truc sympa a rajouter dans son sac a macbook non ? 






_Le lien de la page..._


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2008)

D'ailleurs en parlant de brique...



> Macenstein se penche sur lobjet et évoque à son tour une famille de produits, et quelle naura rien du physique dune brique ! ComputerWorld penche pour quelque chose de bien plus sérieux, comme un hub USB sans-fil. Pas très sexy...


----------



## Bjeko (25 Septembre 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça sur le site slipperybrick.com, ce serait vraiment un truc sympa a rajouter dans son sac a macbook non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe design


----------



## guiguilap (25 Septembre 2008)

Super concept, mais un peu trop petit pour être possible à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

usb sans fil .... ça c'est un produit qui va révolutionner l'informatique


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2008)

darkbeno a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça sur le site slipperybrick.com, ce serait vraiment un truc sympa a rajouter dans son sac a macbook non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et si tu le touches, il roule tout seul? 
Je ne vois pas ça trop réaliste, et apple n'a aucun feedback sur les videoproj'...


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Septembre 2008)

Ce n'est pas un videoprojecteur.

C'est le nouveau mac mini.
Avec clavier et souris sans fil. sans écran.
Slogan pub: "the computer - pure"

Il vous projette votre image partout, sans pb, jusqu'à une diagonale d'écran de 3m (faut pas que ça chauffe trop...)

Non, je délire... quoique ?

PS: cette dimension est tout à fait possible pour un videopro...


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2008)

Salut.



DrFatalis a dit:


> PS: cette dimension est tout à fait possible pour un videopro...


Mais qui rentre dans un Mac mini, non... 

@+
iota


----------



## Bjeko (25 Septembre 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un videoprojecteur.
> 
> C'est le nouveau mac mini.
> Avec clavier et souris sans fil. sans écran.
> ...



Sympa ton idée DrFatalis  ...  et s'il s'agissait du 1er robot Apple : il pourrait aussi rouler tout seul pour se déplacer, projetterait des hologrammes, et s'appellerait le  iR2D2 :rateau:

Plus sérieusement (et pour que mon post ne finisse pas à la poubelle ) c'est dommage que ça soit impossible de placer les composants d'un mac aussi prés d'une source de chaleur telle que peut en dégager un projecteur...

Ceci dit sur ce coup s'il s'agit d'un fake il est au moins créatif : j'apprécie.

Edit: je viens de voir que ça n'est pas un fake mais un projet du jeune et brillant Moti Barzilay


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

Oui le R2D2 vendu en edition limité était surement pas mal, mais c'était un projecteur avec juste un lecteur de DVD. Pas un ordi, et surtout pas aussi petit.

Donc oui l'idée du projecteur est compliquée à moins de trouver un système sans lampe. Diodes ?

Enfin bref à mon avis c'est encore trop tôt.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, voilà du grain à moudre... 



> AppleInsider livre quelques détails sur les prochains portables d'Apple, sur la foi de nouvelles confidences (il précise que ses sources ont un historique assez faible, mais fiable).


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, voilà du grain à moudre...



LE FW3200 serait une superbe nouveauté 

Du moment qu'on a encore deux port FW, pas grave si on a pas de 400, il y a des câbles pour ça.

Le trackpad avec le dock je n'y crois pas. Et l'écran à bord noir, ce n'est pas beau ... On dirait le bas d'un Mac et le haut d'un DELL/Samsung ...

Par contre j'espère qu'il sera pas plus fin, vu déjà comme ça chauffe ...


----------



## F118I4 (26 Septembre 2008)

Allez une petite photo du futur MacBook Pro  , fake ou pas??






Sources: http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=1920
http://www.iphonesavior.com/2008/09/rumor-first-mac.html


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Allez une petite photo du futur MacBook Pro  , fake ou pas??


La réponse du dessus 


melaure a dit:


> Le trackpad avec le dock je n'y crois pas. Et l'écran à bord noir, ce n'est pas beau ... On dirait le bas d'un Mac et le haut d'un DELL/Samsung ...


----------



## Mac Chris (29 Septembre 2008)

une idée, des infos ?


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2008)

Mac Chris a dit:


> une idée, des infos ?



Baisse de prix des machines identique à la baisse du cours de l'action (-18%) ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (29 Septembre 2008)

On ne parle pas du tout d'iWork...
On pourrait peut-être s'attendre à une version pour iPhone/iPod touch, non ? (ça manque quand même...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2008)

Le MacBookPro pourrait conserver le design actuel


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

ou pas


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le MacBookPro pourrait conserver le design actuel



Il vaudrait mieux



greggorynque a dit:


> ou pas



Bof, bof ...

Enfin bon s'il y a de l'ATI ...


----------



## bernacouri (30 Septembre 2008)

Déjà qu'est-ce qu'un trackpad ?

Et ensuite j'aimerai savoir si la date du 14 octobre est toujours d'actualité (la rumeur date quand même d'y a un certain temps).


----------



## Pdg (30 Septembre 2008)

Comme d'hab', on n'en sait pas plus que si on en savait moins et vice et versa. 

Plus de rumeurs cette semaine (peut-être), une annonce mardi prochain (vraisemblablement), et si rien d'ici mardi, ça sentira le roussi ! 

Cela dit, je reste sur ma position comme quoi il est possible que ça se renouvelle sans qu'il y ait d'event... mais ça, on verra !


----------



## discolan (1 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


>


Si c'était vrai, il risque d'avoir un sacré nombre de MBP qui vont faire un retour sav.
L'avantage du tour alu, c'est d'être quelques millimètres plus bas que la dalle; celle ci ne reposant pas directement sur le clavier ou les haut-parleurs quand le portable est fermé.

Ou alors il faudrait faire un verre de protection ultra résistant mais dans ce cas, on pourrait dire adieu à la possibilité d'avoir un écran mat sur le MBP, un des avantages du MBP !


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Si c'était vrai, il risque d'avoir un sacré nombre de MBP qui vont faire un retour sav.
> L'avantage du tour alu, c'est d'être quelques millimètres plus bas que la dalle; celle ci ne reposant pas directement sur le clavier ou les haut-parleurs quand le portable est fermé.
> 
> Ou alors il faudrait faire un verre de protection ultra résistant mais dans ce cas, on pourrait dire adieu à la possibilité d'avoir un écran mat sur le MBP, un des avantages du MBP !



Si tu mets un verre comme celui de l'iMac, le poid va être sympa.

Le nouveau MBP 15" qui ne fait que 5 kilos !!!


----------



## greggorynque (1 Octobre 2008)

qu'est ce qui empêche d'avoir un tour en caoutchouc super fin facon MBA si ce modèle est le bon ?

Franchement, même si des problèmes de ce genre ont déja été vu (et sur les MB, ps en alu justement) je pense que l'on peux faire confiance a la finition apple ...


----------



## shenrone (1 Octobre 2008)

Pour l'instant et au vu de ce que je viens de lire dans ces pages, Apple ne se prépare pas à lancer une réponse aux Netbook...

En tout cas j'espère au moins que les nouveaux Macbook auront un écran digne de ce nom, les dernier étant juste abominable:rateau:


----------



## Jeromac (1 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que tous les Macbook (classique, Air, Pro) auront des écrans LED. C'est une quasi-certitude. Il semble aussi qu'ils hériteront également du MBA et du MBP en ce qui concerne l'aluminium.

J'ai entendu dire que les modèles Air ET/OU Pro allaient recevoir une carte 3G+ (probablement en option)...

Ce qui est quasi-sûr, c'est le clavier du Macbook Pro qui se verra doter d'un clavier Macbook Air (j'entends pas là un clavier "minitel" et rétro-éclairé, qu'il soit noir, gris ou rose, ça...) et que les Macbook auront enfin un "dispositif graphique" convenable, on pourra toujours pas parler de "carte" au sens propre puisqu'il s'agira encore d'un chipset, mais on en sera pas si loin... et question MBP, là je suis curieux de voir côté graphique ce qu'ils nous réservent !

Le MBP récupère le MultiTouch du MBA.

Par contre, il semble que la connectique reviendra en arrière, on verra disparaitre la connectique standard pour laisser place au mini-DVI présent sur le Macbook classique...

Et bien évidemment, le Centrino 2, wimax avec tout ce qui va avec.

En ce qui concerne les tailles d'écran, toujours 13" pour le MB et MBA, et toujours 15" et 17" pour le MBP. Le MBP aura une diminution du poids et de son épaisseur (pour le MB et MBA, aucune idée).

En plus de tout ça, je sens également une diminution générale du prix des Macbook (disons... allez, 100 euros).

Après est ce qu'on pourra parler plutôt d'une révision du Macbook, ou d'une toute nouvelle génération ? Difficile à dire.

PS 1 : Ces infos ne sont pas fiables à 100%. Mais elles s'en rapprochent assez 
PS 2 : et apparement y aura pas de special event comme ce fût le cas pour les iPod... ça devrait donc arriver sur l'apple store "à la sauvage" un beau mardi 14 octobre vers la fin d'après midi    enfin ça par contre j'y crois pas trop... annoncer les iPod et ne rien faire pour les Mac...
PS 3 : oui, ils vont enfin arriver ces Macbook que tout le monde attend !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas le blu-ray ne semble pas trop d'actualité chez Apple :


http://www.mac4ever.com/news/39595/pas_de_blu_ray_sur_le_mac_et_tout_le_monde_s_en_fiche/

http://apcmag.com/analysis_no_bluray_on_macs_and_nobody_cares.htm


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

noname a dit:


> En tout cas le blu-ray ne semble pas trop d'actualité chez Apple :
> 
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/39595/pas_de_blu_ray_sur_le_mac_et_tout_le_monde_s_en_fiche/
> ...



C'est marrant, parce que la plupart des gens n'en en rien à battre des films vendus par Apple dans une résolution pourrie et à des tarifs de voleurs. Vous critiquez le prix des films en BR , mais l'ITMS c'est encore pire pour du dématérialisé en faux HD ... 

Ils peuvent toujours se brosser s'ils croient qu'on va renoncer au BR pour leur produit de misère


----------



## huexley (2 Octobre 2008)

Si seulement apple arrivait à nous faire rentrer ce genre de clavier sur le 17"


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Si seulement apple arrivait à nous faire rentrer ce genre de clavier sur le 17"



Ha oui, pas mal !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est marrant, parce que la plupart des gens n'en en rien à battre des films vendus par Apple dans une résolution pourrie et à des tarifs de voleurs. Vous critiquez le prix des films en BR , mais l'ITMS c'est encore pire pour du dématérialisé en faux HD ...
> 
> Ils peuvent toujours se brosser s'ils croient qu'on va renoncer au BR pour leur produit de misère



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !
Apple défend son modèle économique -rien de plus-

A celà il faut ajouter le gravissime problème des zones blanches...ou il n'y aura jamais l'adsl !


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que vous confondez un peu tout. En quoi Apple serait-elle concernée par le "gravissime problème des zones blanches" (_sic_) ? Pour ce genre de question il y a les services publics ou les sociétés privées missionnées par l'état, par exemple.

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le problème : il y a une offre, elle vous intéresse ou non. Ce n'est pas la peine de rabâcher ni remâcher votre aigreur dans tous les fils qui vous passent sous les yeux. Si Apple n'est pas intéressée par le blu-ray, vous n'avez qu'à acheter un lecteur vous-même ou passer sur PC. Et arrêter de revenir _ad nauseam_ sur le sujet.


----------



## Fondug (2 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Si seulement apple arrivait à nous faire rentrer ce genre de clavier sur le 17"



Clair que ça peut être utile mais sur un plan strictement perso, quand je tape sur un clavier autre qu'un portable, je continue à écrire les chiffres en faisant shift+... question d'habitude et quand on a l'habitude de taper en aveugle. Je préfère une paire de haut-parleurs un peu plus puissants, mais ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## Pdg (2 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Si seulement apple arrivait à nous faire rentrer ce genre de clavier sur le 17"




Ouf oui, d'accord mais alors seulement en option. Je m'explique. J'espère d'abord que ce type de clavier ne pénaliserait pas la qualité des hauts-parleurs. Vu sa taille et vu leur position actuelle sur le MBP, rien n'est moins sûr.

Ensuite, je ne trouve pas forcément que le pavé numérique soit primordial. C'est vrai, seul un nombre relativement restreint de personnes (dont je fais partie probablement) ont un vrai besoin d'un pavé numérique sur un portable. Et pourtant croyez-moi, il y a 3 ans, pour mon dernier portable, j'aurais tué pour un pavé numérique. Finalement hors budget, j'ai dû m'en passer. Depuis, tellement habitué aux chiffres sur clavier sans pavé, je ne l'utilise presque plus, même sur poste fixe. Ce qui dérange avec un pavé numérique sur un portable, et ça a été souligné par quelqu'un d'ici mais je ne sais plus qui rose... C'est le fait qu'on soit décentré par rapport à l'écran. Sur l'image, la position du trackpad le souligne bien.

Mais bon, je ne ralerai pas s'ils nous sortent un pavé, hein ! (je crois juste que ça ne parait pas crédible).

Edit : God ! Dépassé par Fondug... Plus court, plus précis... Mea culpa !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je crois que vous confondez un peu tout. En quoi Apple serait-elle concernée par le "gravissime problème des zones blanches" (_sic_) ? Pour ce genre de question il y a les services publics ou les sociétés privées missionnées par l'état, par exemple.


Non je ne pense pas confondre. 
Apple n'est effectivement pas concerné par les zones blanches. Mais cela va de pair !

En bref, un fournisseur de contenu comme Apple, peut proposer du téléchargement mais si une majorité ne peux le télécharger...cela sert à quoi ?





bompi a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le problème : il y a une offre, elle vous intéresse ou non. Ce n'est pas la peine de rabâcher ni remâcher votre aigreur dans tous les fils qui vous passent sous les yeux. Si Apple n'est pas intéressée par le blu-ray, vous n'avez qu'à acheter un lecteur vous-même ou passer sur PC. Et arrêter de revenir _ad nauseam_ sur le sujet.



On peut apprécier une marque et avoir l'esprit critique. Cela change du conformisme que l'on peut lire ici ou là.
Apple ne souhaite pas mettre de BR (ni HDCP of course) sur leurs machines. Cela ne me gène pas. Je n'achèterais plus de Mac. 
Je trouve cela dommage car, même si c'est un marché de niche, cela reste un plus !

Franchement je ne vois pas en quoi cela est un problème d'en parler. On peut être déçu et le dire non ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2008)

noname a dit:


> On peut apprécier une marque et avoir l'esprit critique. Cela change du conformisme que l'on peut lire ici ou là.
> Apple ne souhaite pas mettre de BR (ni HDCP of course) sur leurs machines. Cela ne me gène pas. Je n'achèterais plus de Mac.
> Je trouve cela dommage car, même si c'est un marché de niche, cela reste un plus !
> 
> Franchement je ne vois pas en quoi cela est un problème d'en parler. On peut être déçu et le dire non ?



On peut être déçu et le dire, oui, mais lorsque cela vire à des remarques répétées, ressassées, on dépasse largement le sens critique pour tomber dans l'obsessionnel. 

Sans compter que cette discussion n'a pas été lancée dans le but de discuter du choix d'Apple de ne pas proposer le Blue-ray sur Mac. D'autres fils existent.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> On peut être déçu et le dire, oui, mais lorsque cela vire à des remarques répétées, ressassées, on dépasse largement le sens critique pour tomber dans l'obsessionnel.
> 
> Sans compter que cette discussion n'a pas été lancée dans le but de discuter du choix d'Apple de ne pas proposer le Blue-ray sur Mac. D'autres fils existent.






Bien noté


----------



## Jeromac (2 Octobre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Si seulement apple arrivait à nous faire rentrer ce genre de clavier sur le 17"



J'espère qu'ils n'auront jamais cette idée...
Me retrouver les mains sur la gauche avec les bras tordus pour tapper pour être en face de l'écran, ou avoir l'écran sur le côté droit pour être en face du clavier... non merci. C'est vraiment pas adapté sur un ordinateur portable les pavé numériques.


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils n'auront jamais cette idée...
> Me retrouver les mains sur la gauche avec les bras tordus pour tapper pour être en face de l'écran, ou avoir l'écran sur le côté droit pour être en face du clavier... non merci. C'est vraiment pas adapté sur un ordinateur portable les pavé numériques.



Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est moins adapté qu'un écran et un clavier séparé. N'importe quoi !

Par contre sur Mac le trackpad est au milieu. Pas de différence droitier/gaucher !


----------



## Jeromac (2 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est moins adapté qu'un écran et un clavier séparé. N'importe quoi !



Sur un ordinateur portable, tu ne peux pas détacher le clavier de l'écran, si tu déplaces le clavier, forcément l'écran suivra son déplacement. Sur un clavier séparé d'un ordinateur de bureau fixe, là tu peux manoeuvrer le clavier, tu peux le reculer, le déplacer d'un côté et de l'autre, ça te permet de conserver un certain confort d'ergonomie, et en ce qui me concerne, je veux garder mon pavé numérique dans ce type de configuration.

Après si tu passes ton temps à utiliser la souris et à taper deux trois fois sur le clavier par heure, là je conçois que le problème ne se manifestera pas.

Après, peut être que vous avez l'habitude de regarder l'écran sur votre gauche  ou peut être que vous l'avez en face et que vous aimez avoir les bras déportés sur la gauche  ...

Pour ma part en tant que programmeur, j'utilise intensivement le clavier. Le fait d'avoir un pavé numérique pratiquement inutile déplacera le clavier sur la gauche. Je trouve ça vraiment désagréable. Quel compromis trouver entre le fait d'avoir un écran qui n'est pas en face de soi et un clavier qui est sur notre gauche ? Les deux dispositifs doivent être en face selon moi.

Il y a encore 1 an je voulais un ordinateur portable avec pavé numérique. Après en avoir eu un sous la main pendant seulement 2 semaines, j'ai pris conscience de ce problème.



melaure a dit:


> Par contre sur Mac le trackpad est au milieu. Pas de différence droitier/gaucher !



S'il est au milieu alors que le clavier est décentré, ce n'est pas forcément mieux. Mais de toute façon le trackpad, ça n'a jamais été un exemple d'ergonomie  mais ça c'est un autre débat.


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Pour ma part en tant que programmeur, j'utilise intensivement le clavier. Le fait d'avoir un pavé numérique pratiquement inutile déplacera le clavier sur la gauche. Je trouve ça vraiment désagréable. Quel compromis trouver entre le fait d'avoir un écran qui n'est pas en face de soi et un clavier qui est sur notre gauche ? Les deux dispositifs doivent être en face selon moi.



Je suis aussi programmeur et j'utilise tout le temps le pavé numérique ... Pour moi ce ne serait pas décentré


----------



## Pdg (2 Octobre 2008)

Bof. Une fois pris l'habitude du shift+touche numérique, le pavé numérique devient franchement useless. Je conçois que quelques personnes puissent en avoir besoin. Mais je ne vois pas ça autrement que comme une option sur une gamme pro de portables.


----------



## Archon (2 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> PS 1 : Ces infos ne sont pas fiables à 100%. Mais elles s'en rapprochent assez
> PS 2 : et apparement y aura pas de special event comme ce fût le cas pour les iPod... ça devrait donc arriver sur l'apple store "à la sauvage" un beau mardi 14 octobre vers la fin d'après midi  enfin ça par contre j'y crois pas trop... annoncer les iPod et ne rien faire pour les Mac...
> PS 3 : oui, ils vont enfin arriver ces Macbook que tout le monde attend !


 
C'est pas pour etre contradictoire mais l'offre BTS en france ce termine le 31 octobre or toi (ou T source pue importe) tu pense que se sera le 14 !!!!

Moi au vu de cette annonce (et je ne sait pas pourqu'oi) je pense qu'il von sortir aprés l'offre BTS terminer!!!!
qu'en penser vous?

//Achetez un Mac éligible et un iPod nano 8 Go entre le 16 septembre 2008 et le 31 octobre 2008 et bénéficiez d'une remise pouvant atteindre 125 .


----------



## Pdg (2 Octobre 2008)

Archon a dit:


> C'est pas pour etre contradictoire mais l'offre BTS en france ce termine le 31 octobre or toi (ou T source pue importe) tu pense que se sera le 14 !!!!
> 
> Moi au vu de cette annonce (et je ne sait pas pourqu'oi) je pense qu'il von sortir aprés l'offre BTS terminer!!!!
> qu'en penser vous?



Je ne pense pas que ce soit forcément lié. Enfin peut-être que ma vision est biaisée par l'attente, mais à mon avis, ils ne font pas l'offre iPod gratuit pour booster la vente des anciens modèles, mais pour booster la vente tout court. Enfin ça, on verra.

Quant à la date du 14, il fait référence à une rumeur assez persistante qui circule depuis 2 ou 3 semaines. Enfin on n'en saura plus qu'à partir de la semaine prochaine... Voire même du 14 si :

1- il n'y a rien,
2- il n'y a pas d'event.

Bref, wait&see (R) (C) TM

Et surtout : Funky soul !


----------



## Archon (2 Octobre 2008)

wé ta surment raison c'était juste pour savoir si la fin dde l'offre BTS coincidait avec une eventuelle sorti des nouveau macbook


----------



## greggorynque (2 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerais vous voir travailler sur des logiciels d'architecture sans claviers numérique... (je sais de quoi je parle, c'est la seule raison qui me fait encore quitter mon macbook...)

Le clavier numerique est un plus vraiment important pour certains alors que la gêne éventuelle qu'il impose est réellement mineure...


----------



## Pdg (2 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'aimerais vous voir travailler sur des logiciels d'architecture sans claviers numérique... (je sais de quoi je parle, c'est la seule raison qui me fait encore quitter mon macbook...)
> 
> Le clavier numerique est un plus vraiment important pour certains alors que la gêne éventuelle qu'il impose est réellement mineure...



D'où l'idée de ne pas "l'imposer", mais d'en faire une ch'tite option 

En outre, se taper un bilan comptable complet (sans que ça soit son métier en plus) sans clavier numérique n'est pas une sinécure non plus. Mais bon, on s'y fait. Je ne connais pas du tout les logiciels d'archi alors je ne te ferai pas l'affront de dire "on peut s'en passer". 

Du coup, pourquoi justement ne pas creuser la frontière MB/MBP et ne proposer de pavé que sur les MBP 17" (je ne crois en effet pas à une option "pavé numérique", trop de modifications de la robe pour ça) ? Voire même seulement sur certains MBP 17".

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Octobre 2008)

Je m'en passe mais c'est chiant...

Et l'option parais quand même un peux dure à mettre en place...


----------



## Jeromac (3 Octobre 2008)

http://www.macworld.fr/article/de-nouveaux-macbook-pro-pour-le-14-octobre/4051/


Voilà comme je disais, ça se confirme de plus en plus.


----------



## Pdg (3 Octobre 2008)

Intéressant... Je me demande quand même s'où viennent les sources. Parce que si tout vient de la même rumeur lancée il y a 3 semaines, ça fait peu. Si ça vient de plusieurs directions... Enjoy.


----------



## Jeromac (3 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Intéressant... Je me demande quand même s'où viennent les sources. Parce que si tout vient de la même rumeur lancée il y a 3 semaines, ça fait peu. Si ça vient de plusieurs directions... Enjoy.



Là c'est du concentré d'au moins 5 sources différentes "qualifiées de fiable".

Par contre l'écran avec le tour en noir, ça me laisse perplexe.
Je me demande bien s'il sera brillant à la façon du Macbook blanc ou s'il adoptera plutôt une couleur mat comme le noir.

En tout cas une chose me fait un peu peur : la réduction de l'épaisser du MBP. Les problèmes de surchauffe ont l'air d'être souvent constatés de la part des utilisateurs, je ne pense pas qu'une réduction de l'épaisseur arrangera tout ça


----------



## nicolasf (3 Octobre 2008)

Un mélange noir/alu, on en parle depuis longtemps, mais ça m'étonne que tout l'écran soit noir et pas le bas, ou pas seulement le contour.

Bref, attendons le 14 pour en savoir plus (ça n'est qu'à une dizaine de jours quand même)...


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> http://www.macworld.fr/article/de-nouveaux-macbook-pro-pour-le-14-octobre/4051/
> 
> 
> Voilà comme je disais, ça se confirme de plus en plus.



Ce n'est qu'un article qui fait une synthèse des rumeurs. Donc rien de plus qu'avant. Les rumeurs s'auto-entretiennent en ricochant entre les sites et les fans ...


----------



## F118I4 (3 Octobre 2008)

Rassurez moi la fameuse brique (un genre de nouveau mac mini voir un mac mini pro) des rumeurs c' est un surnom? parceque l' iBrick ou Brick c' est pas terrible comme nom en tout cas c' est pas terrible aussi niveau design enfin...


----------



## Aladisse (3 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Le clavier numerique est un plus vraiment important pour certains alors que la gêne éventuelle qu'il impose est réellement mineure...



un autre pourrait rétorquer que "certains" sont en nombre trop faible pour imposer une gêne éventuelle.


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'un article qui fait une synthèse des rumeurs. Donc rien de plus qu'avant. Les rumeurs s'auto-entretiennent en ricochant entre les sites et les fans ...












​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Rassurez moi la fameuse brique (un genre de nouveau mac mini voir un mac mini pro) des rumeurs c' est un surnom? parceque l' iBrick ou Brick c' est pas terrible comme nom en tout cas c' est pas terrible aussi niveau design enfin...



Non brick, c'est pas son nom, c'est son prix.
En tous cas, ma carte bleue est blindée pour surgir à la première minute de l'annonce du successeur de mac mini. On pourrait espérer un centrino 2, et un lecteur optique optionnel.


----------



## bedrock07 (5 Octobre 2008)

Rumeurs, rumeurs...

Voici ce que pourrais etre le Netbook Apple (Source www.mini-notebook-laptop.com)


----------



## fredintosh (5 Octobre 2008)

Pas idiot, comme concept. 

Mais ça nécessiterait tout de même certaines adaptations de Mac OS X tel qu'il existe actuellement, pour exploiter ce bi-écran, et ses multiples usages.


----------



## guiguilap (5 Octobre 2008)

Et surtout, ça coûterait une fortune ...


----------



## J-Mac (5 Octobre 2008)

Je ne pense pas que cela coûte une fortune et avec un tel produit Apple peut avoir une bonne longueur sur la concurrence. Car le marché du netbook est peut-être en explosion mais si Apple sort un eeePC like, ça n'en fera qu'un de plus sur le marché (avec mac osx c'est sûr). Alors certe ça répond à une demande (des macusers), mais pour l'image de marque c'est proche du 0, voir même négatif. Il faut être objectif, si Apple sort juste un eeePC like après tout le monde, qui va switcher vers Apple? Les réactions extérieurs seront "ha enfin, Apple sort son netbook après tout le monde". 
Mais je doute aussi fortement que dans 2 semaines ce produit sorte. Soit ça sort avec OS X évolué d'embarqué (mais bon, vu que rien que pour l'iphone ce n'est pas encore totalement au point) soit avec Leopard, mais là il faudrait plus qu'une simple mise à jour.

Mais il est vrai qu'on attends depuis le début de l'année les produits qui doivent nous étonner. Lors de la conférence avec le MacBook Air/Time Capsule, il a été dit que ce n'était que le début de l'année, là on approche de la fin et y a rien eu de renversant depuis (un iphone auquel on a rajouté la 3G et le GPS, des ipod nano dont a changé la forme, bref, rien d'extra). Il est possible que la pomme ai connu quelques retards, mais juste une mise a jour des gamme MacBook resterait quelque peu décevant (enfin, comme tout le monde, j'attends que ça quand même  )


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de découvrir que des videoprojecteur à led, froids et silencieux, de faible encombrement, sont déjà sur le marché (voir ici : http://www.crdp-montpellier.fr/cd48/tbi/videoprojecteurs/led.htm)

Apple pourrait intégrer tout cela dans un "tout en un" descendant du mac mini...


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Rumeurs, rumeurs...
> 
> Voici ce que pourrais etre le Netbook Apple (Source www.mini-notebook-laptop.com)




Ca, ça me plaît !


----------



## guiguilap (5 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que ces photos sont plutôt un prototype d'ordinateur pour les pays émergeants... Parce que la coque verte, c'est pas le genre Apple, ensuite, ils ne font jamais intervenir des enfants.  D'autant que sur la photo, on voit des enfants colorés, alors qu'Apple a toujours fait appel à des blanc-becs.


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je pense que ces photos sont plutôt un prototype d'ordinateur pour les pays émergeants... Parce que la coque verte, c'est pas le genre Apple, ensuite, ils ne font jamais intervenir des enfants.  D'autant que sur la photo, on voit des enfants colorés, alors qu'Apple a toujours fait appel à des blanc-becs.



C'est peut-être un concept, mais sérieux si ce n'est pas Apple qui le sort, je pense qu'il sera intéressant de switcher à notre tour


----------



## greggorynque (5 Octobre 2008)

mais ce n'est pas près de sortir, trop fin, charnière invisible, quel OS à mettre dessus ...

Ce n'est même pas un concep mais un design...


----------



## guiguilap (5 Octobre 2008)

Dans tous les cas, je suis très intéressé par les ultraportables, et tant que ça ne dépasse pas les 1500 euros chez Apple, ça m'intéresse. 

Je pense qu'Apple a tout intérêt à sortir un netbook très vite, parce que de plus en plus de gens installent OS X sur leurs MSI Wind, Eee PC...


----------



## sylko (5 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Rumeurs, rumeurs...
> 
> Voici ce que pourrais etre le Netbook Apple (Source www.mini-notebook-laptop.com)




Ce n'est rien d'autre que le prototype de la version 2 de l'OLPC, présenté en mai dernier, afin d'attirer de nouveaux fonds pour faire tenir le projet. Il est annoncé pour 2010.


----------



## J-Mac (5 Octobre 2008)

Lorsque j'ai lu "voilà ce que pourrait être le NetBook", perso je pensais au concept, car effectivement ça fait pas mal de temps que ces photos ont été présentées et j'ai souvenir d'un autre concept similaire, un peu plus petit qui peut se fermer des 2 côtés.
J'avais oublié à quelle occasion je les avais vu. Mais le prix auquel il compte être commercialisé, ça ne fait que confirmer mon idée selon laquelle Apple peut sortir ce produit, en plus évolué et plus cher, et ainsi trancher avec la concurrence tout en prennant une longueur d'avance sur les netbooks actuels. 
OS X pourrait être utilisé dessus. En le reliant à un mac on pourrait même s'en servir comme d'une tablette de travail (tablette graphique, table de montage pour la musique, etc.) et ça en ferait d'avantage une machine à switcher qu'un simple eeePC like avec une pomme dessus.


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ce n'est rien d'autre que le prototype de la version 2 de l'OLPC, présenté en mai dernier, afin d'attirer de nouveaux fonds pour faire tenir le projet. Il est annoncé pour 2010.



Ha oui ?

Hé bien peu importe qu'il tourne sous Linux ou Windows s'il y a vraiment cette interface 

J'en veux un ! :love:


----------



## cookie (6 Octobre 2008)

On parle beaucoup de l'iBrick : nouveau mac mini, remplaçant de l'Apple TV, serveur familiale,... Et si l'iBrick était tout ça en même temps ?

Imaginer une petite boite, à pêne plus grand qu'un mac mini servant d'ordinateur (mac mini), de borne wifi (airport extrême), de disque de sauvegarde pour toute la famille (Time Capsule), d'enregistreur et de lecteur vidéo (Apple TV), de lecteur DVD/Blueray et de serveur familial.

Une sorte de grosse boite qui sert un peu à tout, elle centralise toutes les données des différents ordinateurs de la famille (image, vidéo, musique,...) ou des petites entreprises , les back-Up, sert de lecteur pour toutes ces données ainsi que de lecteur enregistreur de salon (vidéo, DVD...). C'est le centre du système, le chaînon manquant entre votre portable, votre iPhone/Touch...

Enfin,  bon, c'est n'est peut-être qu'un rêve ?


----------



## Flibust007 (6 Octobre 2008)

Pas mal ton rêve.
Mais un disque à part pour la sauvegarde alors.
Parce que, si cette machine lâche, tout le monde est dans le pétrin le plus complet, outre le fait que plus personne ne peut bouger.


----------



## iota (6 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



cookie a dit:


> C'est le centre du système, le chaînon manquant entre votre portable, votre iPhone/Touch...


Et si ta brique tombe en panne, t'as plus rien... 

Tout à fait le genre de système qui ne convient pas à une petite entreprise 

@+
iota


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Et si ta brique tombe en panne, t'as plus rien...
> 
> ...



dans la plupart des PME, il y a un seul serveur, qui fait tout...
S'il tombe, pratiquement plus rien de fonctionne...
Pour se proteger, on place un onduleur, une alim redondante, et surtout un SAV (tres) performant...

Je prends un exemple concret : la pme ou je bosse à un contrat de SAV avec dell pour une intervention en moins de 4h en cas de probleme...

Apple et son applecare en sont encore loin, et c'est aussi ce point qui leur ferme des portes en milieu pro...


----------



## tchico (6 Octobre 2008)

J'espère également un mac mini revu en profondeur équipé d'une mémoire flash de 120Gb, une carte graphique spéciale.......avec casque virtuel en 3D

Avec un petit prix :love: bien sûr

Je rêve......


Sérieux

J'attends également un nouveau Mac-mini........digne de son prix


----------



## iota (6 Octobre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je prends un exemple concret : la pme ou je bosse à un contrat de SAV avec dell pour une intervention en moins de 4h en cas de probleme...


Intervention en moins de 4h ne veut pas dire résolution du problème en moins de 4h.
Le SAV de dell assure l'intégrité des données ?

Sinon, pour une revenir à "la brique multimédia" à tout faire, ça sert à quoi dans un PME ?

@+
iota


----------



## Pdg (6 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Intervention en moins de 4h ne veut pas dire résolution du problème en moins de 4h.
> Le SAV de dell assure l'intégrité des données ?



Aucun SAV ne pourrait garantir l'intégrité des données ! En tout cas pas à prix "convenable" ni avec une absolue fiabilité. Ou alors mise en place d'un serveur de sauvegarde... Et on en revient au point de départ. Tous ses oeufs dans un même panier, SAV ou non, PME ou pequenot devant sa CD-thèque... C'est pas bon !


----------



## cookie (6 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Sinon, pour une revenir à "la brique multimédia" à tout faire, ça sert à quoi dans un PME ?
> 
> @+
> iota



Dans le cas d'une PME, ça servirait plutôt de "Xserve Mini"


----------



## iota (6 Octobre 2008)

cookie a dit:


> Dans le cas d'une PME, ça servirait plutôt de "Xserve Mini"


Mouais... alors un machin truc à tout faire en forme de boite à la fois adapté aux particuliers et aux entreprises, je n'y crois pas une seconde 

La rumeur qui parle d'un nouveau système de fabrication est bien plus crédible (surtout quand on la rapproche des annonces faîtes lors de la présentation des derniers résultats financiers).

@+
iota


----------



## ni pour ni contre (6 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Rumeurs, rumeurs...
> 
> Voici ce que pourrais etre le Netbook Apple (Source www.mini-notebook-laptop.com)



Si quelqu'un peut réaliser ça correctement, c'est bien Apple. C'est bien la 1ère fois que je vois un concept de mini notebook qui paraît intéressant.

L'idée devrait être simplifiée, en fait : 
- soit la charnière est en partie pliée, comme un notebook traditionnel, alors le clavier apparaît et l'écran est utilisable avec OS X, sans multitouche.
- soit la charnière est complètement ouverte et on passe en mode tablette avec une interface de iphone^3.

Ça me semble être la seule ergonomie jouable, devoir passer par un bouton ou l'UI serait fastidieux. Donc pas de mode "bouquin" à proprement parler. 

Le problème reste que pour avoir la puissance et la mémoire embarqués pour faire tourner tout ça dans une machine de cette taille, on fêtera les 10 ans de la crise du subprime.


----------



## bedrock07 (6 Octobre 2008)

En général les invitations pour les keynotes sont envoyées combien de temps avant les events?

C'est pas que je m'inquiète, je suis juste à court de somnifère...


----------



## Pdg (6 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> En général les invitations pour les keynotes sont envoyées combien de temps avant les events?
> 
> C'est pas que je m'inquiète, je suis juste à court de somnifère...



En moyenne 438 jours et 12 heures et entre 6 et 7 minutes, tout dépend du fuseau horaire et de l'hémisphère. En fait, ça dépend aussi de la phase de la lune et de l'influence des marées, mais ça ne joue que sur les secondes, alors on ne va pas controverser trop longtemps.

Ou sinon, un tout petit peu de lecture et on dit un peu partout que c'était une semaine la dernière fois.


----------



## DrFatalis (6 Octobre 2008)

Voyons voyons, une brique...
Les briques, ça s'empilent.... pour construire.

Empiler, empiler, il y a toujours un mot qui me rappelle...

Bon sang... HYPERCARD !

Des piles devenues briques... La brique, c'est un soft! Un soft servant à fabriquer... de applications !

La programmation orienté objet, tactile (?) for the people !

Yeppe... Eureka (mais où ai-je mis ma serviette?)


----------



## cameleone (7 Octobre 2008)

Des images de la brique commencent à circuler sur le net ces dernières heures...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Octobre 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Des images de la brique commencent à circuler sur le net ces dernières heures...


 
waouw, six ipod clickwheel en série ! excellent ! 

bling bling....


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Des images de la brique commencent à circuler sur le net ces dernières heures...



On dirait un gros cadenas ....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2008)

Pfiouuu... plus qu'une semaine...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pfiouuu... plus qu'une semaine...


 

t'es sûr ? 

t'as des infos ?



>>>>> suis sorti :rose:


----------



## bossdupad (7 Octobre 2008)

Comme tu le dis...

Enfin .

Du Blue Ray Apple svp du Blue Ray...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pfiouuu... plus qu'une semaine...


Et dans une semaine, les commentaires très déçus du style "moi, j'attendais tel truc pour changer mon Mac", "je rêvais de cela" ou "je voulais ça", "on n'avait annoncé tel bidule et ils n'ont pas sorti ce bidule", ou encore "quoi ? C'est ça leurs nouveautés ? Bof, bof et rebof".


----------



## Jeromac (7 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas une éventuelle Keynote annoncée ?

Bon, c'est pas grave, au pire, les nouveaux Macbooks sortiront peut être directement sur l'Apple Store sans special event... Mais ça me semble bizarre que Steve en fasse une pour le peu d'innovations des iPod le mois dernier et qu'il n'en fasse pas une pour les Macbooks... peut être qu'il y aura encore moins d'innovations ?  Ce n'est pas concevable !


----------



## brycedream (7 Octobre 2008)

Jeromac a dit:


> Toujours pas une éventuelle Keynote annoncée ?
> 
> Bon, c'est pas grave, au pire, les nouveaux Macbooks sortiront peut être directement sur l'Apple Store sans special event... Mais ça me semble bizarre que Steve en fasse une pour le peu d'innovations des iPod le mois dernier et qu'il n'en fasse pas une pour les Macbooks... peut être qu'il y aura encore moins d'innovations ?  Ce n'est pas concevable !


Niete pour le moment


----------



## Marsu69 (7 Octobre 2008)

Ben oubliez pas non plus que Cupertino c'est pas en France hein.... Il est 4h du mat' la bas quand il est 13h ici !
Donc pour eux le Mardi 07 Octobre n'a pas encore vraiment commencé. S'il y'a annonce ca sera je pense soit vers 19h (heure de Paris) soit dans le courant de la nuit...
Pis sinon ben.... Ca sent le sapin comme on dit ^^


----------



## brycedream (7 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Ben oubliez pas non plus que Cupertino c'est pas en France hein.... Il est 4h du mat' la bas quand il est 13h ici !
> Donc pour eux le Mardi 07 Octobre n'a pas encore vraiment commencé. S'il y'a annonce ca sera je pense soit vers 19h (heure de Paris) soit dans le courant de la nuit...
> Pis sinon ben.... Ca sent le sapin comme on dit ^^


Yep  me semble aussi que l'apple store ferme vers 14h lorsqu'ils doivent faire des maintenances dessus donc bon^^


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Ben oubliez pas non plus que Cupertino c'est pas en France hein...



Ah ben voilà ! Voilà, ça, c'est pas normal ! Je dirai même, c'est totalement révoltant ! J'espère que le prochain président des states ordonnera de caler Cupertino sur le fuseau horaire parisien ! Non mais oh. Pas normal tout ça, pas normal.

Oh ? Tiens, des petits bonshommes en blanc qui veulent me donner une pilule ! Ah ? Mais pourquoi vous me filez une chemise trop grande avec les bras qui s'attachent dans le dos ? Mais... Aaaargh !


----------



## frtwii (7 Octobre 2008)

je me joins à l'attente et j'avoue ne pas trop y croire.. et je nous imagine bien la semaine prochaine avec rien à se mettre sous la dent et occupé à râler (et voir l'offre 1 mac - 1 ipod nano gratuit me filer sous le nez  )


----------



## Valgio (7 Octobre 2008)

Je veux et j'exige un iPhone 32go!!!

Car 16go c'est un peux "streu" comme on dit ici!


----------



## tchico (7 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> On dirait un gros cadenas ....




Et dire que c'est l'origine de nos machines actuelles !


----------



## xao85 (7 Octobre 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Je veux et j'exige un iPhone 32go!!!
> 
> Car 16go c'est un peux "streu" comme on dit ici!



Je me joins à toi mais à mon avis c'est pas pour tt de suite. :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (7 Octobre 2008)

J'imagine que c'est assez délicat pour Apple de faire un "special event" au US, dans un contexte de crise financière grave. Un peu comme d'organiser une fête sur le Titanic qui commence à couler.

Peut-être qu'à l'origine, Apple avait l'intention de faire un special event le 14, mais qu'elle se contentera finalement de sortir ses produits à la date prévue, sans tambours ni trompettes, juste le minimum syndical.


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'imagine que c'est assez délicat pour Apple de faire un "special event" au US, dans un contexte de crise financière grave. Un peu comme d'organiser une fête sur le Titanic qui commence à couler.
> 
> Peut-être qu'à l'origine, Apple avait l'intention de faire un special event le 14, mais qu'elle se contentera finalement de sortir ses produits à la date prévue, sans tambours ni trompettes, juste le minimum syndical.



Mmmh. Séduisante cette explication !


----------



## nicolasf (7 Octobre 2008)

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi fredintosh, l'ambiance n'est pas vraiment à la fête ni à la traditionnelle messe Apple...

En même temps, quand on voit que les cours de l'action Apple dépendent totalement de la santé de Steve Jobs, on peut se dire qu'ils ont envie, chez Apple, de le montrer bien vivant...


----------



## Vincent_è (7 Octobre 2008)

Mouai, et est ce que la réponse la plus simple et évidente ne serait pas que la date du 14 était belle et bien une rumeur???

Je dis ça, je dis rien hein...:rateau:


----------



## Pdg (7 Octobre 2008)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Mouai, et est ce que la réponse la plus simple et évidente ne serait pas que la date du 14 était belle et bien une rumeur???



Si, évidemment... Mais ce serait un suicide de la part d'Apple. Bon, peut-être pas... Mais en tout cas largement préjudiciable. Et on sait qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de ça ! :rateau:


----------



## jeremyzed (7 Octobre 2008)

les boules si y'a rien...


----------



## jeremyzed (7 Octobre 2008)

d'un autre coté s il y avait rien, je pense que apple aurait trouvé un moyen pour infirmé la rumeur, ou lancer une autre date. Car comme tu dis apple a pas besoin de ca.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Octobre 2008)

Faut pas exagérer, Apple n'est pas mal en point, à ce que je sache.

La santé d'une entreprise ne se résume pas à son cours de bourse.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> les boules si y'a rien...



Ce que je me pisserais dessus


----------



## zepatente (7 Octobre 2008)

La bourse est peut être une bonne exuse  mais un nouveau spécial Event serait un peu trop proche de l'autre. Le 14 c'est élection au canada donc moins de buzz. par contre le 14 c'est la veille , de la paye . donc une mise à jour d'ordi c'est idéal quand le compte est plein .... çà fait toujours passé la déprime un achat


----------



## fredintosh (7 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> un nouveau spécial Event serait un peu trop proche de l'autre.


Ce ne serait pourtant pas la première fois, Apple l'a déjà fait par le passé.


----------



## Jeromac (7 Octobre 2008)

Je suis allé voir ma voyante tout à l'heure, une femme charmante, et il s'avère qu'il n'y aura aucun special event ce mardi 14 MAIS que l'Apple Store sera "réapprovisionné" en Macbooks.

Je confirme que cette info est fiable à 100% puisqu'elle l'a vu dans sa boule. Vous verrez qu'elle a raison


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (7 Octobre 2008)

Et la brick dans tout ça? Quoi que ce soit cela vaudrait un Special Event non? Étant donné le raffut qu'a fait Oppeheimer il ne pourrait en être autrement...
Mais si Jeromac a raison et qu'il n'y a pas de Special Event je ne comprends plus rien... Il vont leur faire quoi de neuf aux MB et MBP? 200 MHz en plus par ci par là? Bof si c'est ça...


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Octobre 2008)

Ils ne vont rien faire de plus.
Rien d'annonçé pour le 14, donc rumeur.

Apple a été incapable de proposer une mise à jour du MB et de sa gamme pour la rentrée universitaire.
Tant pis.
Apple vends très bien ses produits... aux USA. Alors s'installe un diffus sentiment selon lequel il n'est pas indispensable de changer la gamme. 
Mais attention, on est sous intel à présent, avec des macs qui ne sont que de jolis PC...
Pendant qu'apple inc roupille sur ses combos, les netbooks se vendent, des furieux y installent OSX... 
La prochaine rentrée universitaire risque de leur être plus favorable...

Ne pas oublier les élections aux USA dans un mois. Cela peut motiver un retard dans les annonces (puis tous le monde bosse sur "l'indispensable" mobile me, les iphones, ipods et autres ibidules... + snow...
allez, disons un special event avant la noël, ce sera bien.


----------



## Katana29 (8 Octobre 2008)

J'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience cette conférence du 14 Octobre. En effet, je n'ai pas encore switcher. Mais je comptais le faire sur la nouvelle génération. Car voilà déjà plusieurs semaines que je me renseigne activement sur la gamme actuelle et sur l'actualité d'Apple.

Avec toutes ces rumeurs, ces articles sur les nouveaux MacBook, la brique, Nvidia...

Je trouverais vraiment étrange, qu'il n'y ait rien. Les consommateurs, comme on peut le constater dans des sondages sur ce site et sur d'autres, attendent une refonte de la gamme MacBook et une baisse de prix. 

Il serait risqué pour Apple de se contenter du présent, il risquerait de perdre des parts de marché. 

J'attends fébrilement de m'acheter un MacBook Pro, je suis encore étudiant. Et cet achat représente pour moi un énorme budget. C'est pourquoi je ne peux raisonnablement pas acheter maintenant alors que la gamme est vieillissante (cycle de renouvellement étant très proche) et qui plus est couplé à des rumeurs de probable politique agressive en terme de prix qui serait une réponse assez logique à la baisse de prix des PC portables et au dévellopement des Mini Pc Portable.

J'espère ne pas être déçu, sinon je devrais encore retarder mon switch voir l'annuler tout simplement. :rateau:


----------



## Vincent_è (8 Octobre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> J'espère ne pas être déçu, sinon je devrais encore retarder mon switch voir l'annuler tout simplement. :rateau:



Mouais annuler son switch pour ça, je pense pas que ce soit la bonne démarche....les macbook pro sont certes chers mais restent quand même de superbes machines!

Qui plus ai qui dit nouveaux macbook pro ne dit pas forcément grosse chute de tarif, ils ne  vont pas faire une machine révolutionnaire et passer de 1800 à 1000, il y aura peu être une petite baisse de prix mais pas une dégringolade des prix.

Quand au fait qu'apple rate le coche en ne dévoilant rien le 14, je ne suis pas sur, imaginez 2min qu'apple "recule" pour mieux sauter en janvier avec le MacWorld??

Faire une entorce de 2mois dans un cycle de MAJ pour se laisser le temps de paufiner un _*"produit de transition secrets avec des «technologies et des fonctionnalités que la concurrence ne peut atteindre»"*_ nan personne n'a pensé à ça?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (8 Octobre 2008)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Faire une entorce de 2mois dans un cycle de MAJ pour se laisser le temps de paufiner un _*"produit de transition secrets avec des «technologies et des fonctionnalités que la concurrence ne peut atteindre»"*_ nan personne n'a pensé à ça?



Étant donné que si Apple avait suivi le rythme de MAJ jusque là en vigueur, on aurait du avoir de nouveaux MB en juillet/août... Là on est en Octobre, soit 2 mois plus tard, alors s'il attendent janvier ça aura fait 11 mois sans MAJ !!!


----------



## Vincent_è (8 Octobre 2008)

Et si Apple avec son nouveau produit rentrait dans un nouveau cycle de MAJ? 
Et si Apple avait eu besoin de 11 mois pour préparer son nouveau bijou, 
Et si apple prenait son temps histoire de laisser tout le monde sur place,
Et si apple en 11 mois de non évolution mettait 10-20ans dans la vue à tous les autres bientôt.?

Nan?

On sort pas un produit révolutionnaire en 15 jours même quand on s'appel Apple.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (8 Octobre 2008)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Et si Apple avec son nouveau produit rentrait dans un nouveau cycle de MAJ?
> Et si Apple avait eu besoin de 11 mois pour préparer son nouveau bijou,
> Et si applpe prenait son temps histoire de laisser tout le monde sur place,
> Et si apple en 11 mois de non évolution mettait 10-20ans dans la vue à tous les autres bientôt.?
> ...




a ce moment là je vote pour! 
Malheureusement j'ai peur que l'attente ne soit pas proportionnelle au résultat...


----------



## Vincent_è (8 Octobre 2008)

Entre mac et windows, il y a un point commun...si si...la patience
Chez windows, la patience est de mise car vu comment ça plante faut pas être préssé 
Chez mac, la patience est de mise, pour avoir un nouveau joujou révolutionnaire


----------



## Pdg (8 Octobre 2008)

11 mois ou 3 mois, tout ça, c'est énorme dans un marché en évolution comme celui-ci.

Je reste débordant d'optimisme pour la semaine prochaine. Certes; ce ne sera probablement pas une remise à neuf absolue, mais je pense que produit révolutionnaire ou non en janvier, rien n'empêche de produire des MB avec quelques nouveaux composants, c'est pas ce qui prend le plus de ressources, quitte à annoncer la fin des laptops mac en janvier, ça ne me parait pas incompatible.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le 14 au soir, je verrai bien et j'improviserai 

Vous aussi, adoptez la funky soul attitude


----------



## Orphanis (8 Octobre 2008)

> J'imagine que c'est assez délicat pour Apple de faire un "special event" au US, dans un contexte de crise financière grave. Un peu comme d'organiser une fête sur le Titanic qui commence à couler.



Bonjour,

Apple ne comptant pas suspendre ses activités le temps de la crise, il me semble au contraire qu'elle aurait grandement besoin d'un event pour rassurer. Le fait qu'il n'y ai pas eu d'invitation me laisse penser que la mise-à-jour ne concernerait pas le design mais des améliorations techniques.
A mon humble avis, il faudra attendre janvier pour voir quelque véritable nouveauté apparaître...

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent, personnellement j'ai passé commande sur l'AppleStore et il ne semble pas y avoir un retard de livraison de prévu


----------



## Cleveland (8 Octobre 2008)

La fin des laptops mac ?


----------



## Pdg (8 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> La fin des laptops mac ?


 
Ne vous emballez pas là-dessus, c'était juste une exagération volontaire. C'était pour appuyer le fait que, même grosse révolution à venir, à mon sens, ça n'empêche pas une légère mise à jour technique de la gamme actuelle (nécessaire je trouve mais ça n'engage que moi).

Wait&see 

(en outre, pour mon switch, je n'attends qu'une màj aussi technique soit-elle, pas forcément une révision en profondeur. Certes, je ne cracherai pas sur un clavier rétroéclairé, un écran mat LED, un trackpad multitouch et un meilleur chipset graphique sur les MB, mais bon )


Edit :


> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent, personnellement j'ai passé commande sur l'AppleStore


J'attends le 14 et si rien ne se profile, je ferai certainement comme toi


----------



## rizoto (8 Octobre 2008)

Pdg a dit:


> Ne vous emballez pas là-dessus, c'était juste une exagération volontaire. C'était pour appuyer le fait que, même grosse révolution à venir, à mon sens, ça n'empêche pas une légère mise à jour technique de la gamme actuelle (nécessaire je trouve mais ça n'engage que moi).
> 
> Wait&see
> 
> (en outre, pour mon switch, je n'attends qu'une màj aussi technique soit-elle, pas forcément une révision en profondeur. Certes, je ne cracherai pas sur un clavier rétroéclairé, un écran mat LED, un trackpad multitouch et un meilleur chipset graphique sur les MB, mais bon )



Au dela des revolutions dont tout le monde parle. Apple aurait pu remettre simplement ses gammes a jour.

Plus de ram, plus d'espaces disques et une legere baisse des prix auraient ete un minimum il y a 3 mois....


----------



## lalou (8 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'imagine que c'est assez délicat pour Apple de faire un "special event" au US, dans un contexte de crise financière grave. Un peu comme d'organiser une fête sur le Titanic qui commence à couler.



Praise be to Nero's Neptune
The *Titanic* sails at dawn
And everybody's shouting
"Which Side Are You On?"
And Ezra Pound and T.S. Eliot
Fighting in the captain's tower
While calypso singers laugh at them
And fishermen hold flowers
Between the windows of the sea
Where lovely mermaids flow
And nobody has to think too much
About Desolation Row

Bob Dylan - Desolation Row (1965)

And you shouldn't have to think too much
About MB's update


----------



## Pdg (8 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Au dela des revolutions dont tout le monde parle. Apple aurait pu remettre simplement ses gammes a jour.
> 
> Plus de ram, plus d'espaces disques et une legere baisse des prix auraient ete un minimum il y a 3 mois....


 
Ouaip, je plussoie... Alors 3 mois plus tard ! Pfiou.

Au pire, je prends un refurb pour prendre en main l'OS. Mais ça, on verra le 14


----------



## bossdupad (8 Octobre 2008)

Sérieusement la flemme d'attendre encore 3 mois ou 6 mois... Faudrait se bouger un peu chez Apple la... Au lieu de bosser sur des Nano pas terrible et des iPod classic que tout le monde s'en ficher ils auraient mieux fait de travailler sur les nouveaux Macbook.


----------



## Valgio (8 Octobre 2008)

bossdupad a dit:


> Sérieusement la flemme d'attendre encore 3 mois ou 6 mois... Faudrait se bouger un peu chez Apple la... Au lieu de bosser sur des Nano pas terrible et des iPod classic que tout le monde s'en ficher ils auraient mieux fait de travailler sur les nouveaux Macbook.


 
Faudrait bouger!?

Faudrait souffler oui... a force d'en faire trop Apple pourrait bien vite devenir une marque comme les autres!

On ne développe pas des produits de qualités a tour de bras c'est ça qui a fait le succès de la pomme si je ne me trompe!?


----------



## noche84 (8 Octobre 2008)

D'un côté, j'aimerais la mise à jour des portables car je compte en acheter un dans le courant du mois => ça serait sympa qu'il soit à jour...

Après tout, les nouveaux processeurs Intel sont dispo depuis Aout... Il serait donc temps de voir arriver une petite mise à jour...

Par contre, je me rappelle la mise à jour de l'iMac G5 avec iSight... Remplacé 2 mois après par l'iMac Intel... Assez ralant, il faut l'avouer !

Donc vaut-il mieux attendre un peu pour quelque chose de vraiment nouveau ou veut-on une mise à jour immédiatement mais un ordi "ancienne génération" dans les quelques mois qui viennent...

Seul une partie des employés d'Apple connaissent les nouveaux produits à venir et donc, j'espère qu'ils adaptent intelligemment leur stratégie en fonction de ces futurs produits


----------



## Marsu69 (8 Octobre 2008)

On ne peut pas tout simplement penser comme l'avais déjà fait remarquer un membre qu'Apple aurait tout intérêt a attendre la fin de la promo Back To School avant de faire une quelconque MAJ ?

Enfin c'est que mon opinion mais je pense que s'il dois y'avoir une MAJ avant Janvier, ca ne se fera qu'après la promo. Ça serait, commerciallement parlant, un peu con de faire une promo sur un modèle tout neuf dont on sait que beaucoup de gens vont se jeter dessus.

La ils vendent des MB "classic" en rab avec la promo et ensuite ils vendront des MB "nouveaux" tout aussi facilement.

Mais bon, je commence a penser qu'on ne verra rien avant Janvier, ou alors juste une remise a niveau rapide mais rien de transcendant.


----------



## rizoto (8 Octobre 2008)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Mais bon, je commence a penser qu'on ne verra rien avant Janvier, ou alors juste une remise a niveau rapide mais rien de transcendant.



C'est rate pour le rapide, je crois 

Sinon ta theorie se tient


----------



## Katana29 (8 Octobre 2008)

*Vincent_è :*
Je me doute que s'il y a une baisse de prix, elle sera au grand maximum de 100&#8364;. Mais en étant étudiant, 100&#8364; c'est énorme! Une mise à jour de la gamme MacBook ne serait pas de refus, car plus le temps passe. Plus l'écart se creuse en PC et Mac, d'un point de vue capacité technique. (capacités Disques dur, Ram, Processeurs...) Il serait vraiment temps de mettre à jour tout ça un minimum au moins. 

Concernant le Mac World de Janvier, ce n'est pas à ce moment là que "Snow Leopard" devrait être présenté? Je ne crois pas que ça soit dans la politique d'Apple de présenter à la fois une OS et du Hardware. Mais bon, je suis loin d'être un spécialiste de la Pomme... 

Concernant l'annulation de switcher, ça serait malheureux en effet mais la gamme actuelle était très bien il y a 8 mois. Mais 8 mois en informatique c'est énorme... Plus toutes ces jolies rumeurs... :rateau:

Vivement quelque chose de concret, raz le bol de faire des plans sur la cométe! La politique de communication d'Apple est très forte pour créer l'envie mais également pour créer un sentiment d'usure...


----------



## Mac Swen (8 Octobre 2008)

A cette heure ci la keynote du 14 Ocotbre n'est toujours pas confirmé, pensez vous que c'est définitivement mort ? 

En général ils annoncent une keynote + que 6 jours avant l'évènement non ?


----------



## Vincent_è (8 Octobre 2008)

Et pourquoi pas sortir un os et un hardware en même temps?

Si on retourne ton raisonnement à quoi ça servirait à Apple de sortir un hardware révolutionnaire avec un OS basique?  Snowleopard pourrait être le premier OS "bureau" à maitriser la technologie tactile?:love:

On fait bien des plans pour un peu tout et n'importe quoi!
Il n'y qu'à voir de quoi on est parti quand la rumeur du 14 a été lancée...on parlait de macbook avec de la technologie tactile intégrée de façon plus ou moins importante.
Aujourd'hui on en est à de la découpe d'alu avec du laser et de l'eau...:mouais:

Concernant l'écart entre PC et Mac je trouve que ces dernières années il s'est quand même grandement restreint...

mais je suis pas un pro de la pomme donc on verra avec le temps de toute manière que peut on faire d'autre?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

On peut aussi ouvrir un fil "Apple Store ouvert"... :hein::love:


----------



## sabsab (8 Octobre 2008)

A mon avis c'est mort


----------



## bedrock07 (8 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> En même temps, quand on voit que les cours de l'action Apple dépendent totalement de la santé de Steve Jobs, on peut se dire qu'ils ont envie, chez Apple, de le montrer bien vivant...


 
Tu as raison, et justement il n'est peut etre pas dans l'intérêt pour Apple de mettre Steve sur le devant de la scene en ce moment.

Même si les innovations qui vont apparaitre sur le store le 14 mériteraient un "spécial event"...


----------



## Tongas (8 Octobre 2008)

calmez vous : pour une Keynote le 14/10/08, Apple aurait du emettre les invitations une semaine avant, soit hier...
par contre, ils ont bel et bien annonce une Keynote le 21/10 sur les resultats financiers de la compagnie... Peut-etre aura-t-on aussi droit a des annonces produit ?


----------



## noche84 (8 Octobre 2008)

Alors... Snow Leopard : WWDC de Juin... Je le vois mal annoncé à la MacWorld ( d'autant plus que ni tiger ni Leopard n'ont eu droit a un keynote pour leur annonce vu que toutes les fonctions étaient déjà connues via le site WEB et la WWDC précédente... Ici ça n'est pas tout a fait le cas mais... Les développeurs sont au courant des nouveautés et ce sont eux les premiers visés donc... Je penche pour une sortie sans keynote de 10.6 )

Ensuite le rapport financier n'est pas un keynote... C'est une "conférence" ( un exposé plutôt )  que l'on peut écouter suivi de questions/réponses... Mais ça n'est pas visuel...

Pour ce qui est de ne pas voulu mettre S.Jobs sur le devant de la scène, c'est pas bête comme hypothèse...

Pour ce qui est de la promo : back to school... Je ne sais pas si on a pas déjà mis à jour les produits pendant cette campagne... Mais stratégiquement oui, ça pourrait venir juste après, tout a fait plausible aussi...

Quoi qu'il en soit, ça devient tard pour lancer des invitations pour le 14 Octobre malheureusement... tard mais pas TROP tard donc... Je garde une petite lueur d'espoir au fond des yeux


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Octobre 2008)

mais pourquoi dans macbook ? 

A+

Pour moi c'est ... mort.


----------



## brycedream (8 Octobre 2008)

En gros on est toujours pas avancé xD
Sa me ferait chié de rater l'ofrre Back To school quand même, et j'hésite de plus en plus maintenant  (mac pas mac, attendre ou "ancien")

Espèreront qu'apple ait eu envi de faire une grosse surprise la semaine prochaine....
Les macbook commencent a faire un peu vieux pour leur prix tout de même...


----------



## Mac Swen (8 Octobre 2008)

Oé de toute façon, même avec la promotion back to school, ca fait cher la configuration.

Enfin de toute façon t'aura toujours le prix étudiant ( - 6 % il me semble ).

Perso je suis dans le même cas et je préfère attendre, même si j'en ai marre, je n'ai vraiment pas envie de payer 1000  le MB actuel...


----------



## brycedream (8 Octobre 2008)

Mac Swen a dit:


> Oé de toute façon, même avec la promotion back to school, ca fait cher la configuration.
> 
> Enfin de toute façon t'aura toujours le prix étudiant ( - 6 % il me semble ).
> 
> Perso je suis dans le même cas et je préfère attendre, même si j'en ai marre, je n'ai vraiment pas envie de payer 1000  le MB actuel...


-12% grâce a ma fac  
Donc c'est sur -12% c'est pas négligeable, mais j 'aurais bien aimé profité du Back to school, pour avoir le  ipodtouch moins chére^^
M'enfin, je pense attendre si il faut, ce serait bien d'avoir quand même une date..


----------



## kevinh44fr (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi je pense plutôt qu'Apple va faire une maj mineur le 14.
La brik et tout le tralala, sera annoncé en janvier. Faut bien qu'il reste quelque chose pour ce mois-là non?

Sinon, si Apple ne fait rien le 14, alors ils peuvent bien attendre janvier/février. Parce que novembre, ce sera trop tard. Tout le monde aura déjà son nouveau portable.

Certes, aux USA ça marche bien, mais ailleurs (surtout en Europe) les gens attendent un redressement d'Apple. Y'a 2 mois, on ne voyait pas de pc à 2.4 GHz (ou très peu), aujourd'hui, tous les constructeurs le font pour une meilleur fréquence et un prix plus attractif. 
Je sais bien que mac n'est pas aussi gourmand que vista mais moi je compte mettre xp avec bootcamp. Ou même si j'utilise vista, je préfèrerais avoir la meilleur machine possible pour mon budget. Et, je ne pense pas du tout être le seul.

Pour Apple, crise financière ou pas, une maj c'est maintenant, ou en 2009.

Par contre, je ne m'y connais pas trop en bourse, mais de nouveaux produits à des prix plus attractifs, ça ne va pas augmenter l'engoument pour Mac et donc remonter (ou limiter la casse) du cours de la bourse pour Apple?


----------



## dr-koopa (8 Octobre 2008)

j'ai toujours un espoir de voir sortir la nouvelle gamme de macbook mardi 14 mais j'avoue que sans carton d'invitation dans les parage je me pose des question !


----------



## brycedream (8 Octobre 2008)

perso, j'y crois pas du tout a un retard des mis a jours due a la crise actuelle...SA serai en tout cas une très mauvaise chose que de retarder juste pour ça.


----------



## Katana29 (8 Octobre 2008)

Pour les étudiants dont la fac ne fait pas parti du programme Apple On Campus. (comme ma fac )
Il reste une solution pour privilégier jusqu'à 10% de réduction :

http://www.place2be.fr/

J'aurais préféré 12% mais c'est déjà mieux que les malheureux 6%. :rose:

J'attends au minimum une petite maj des composants et des prix! C'est un grand minimum, vu le vieillissement et le prix!

Pour la bourse, je pense en effet que ça serait susceptible de remonter les actions. Mais pas tant que ça car en temps de crise le cerveau est laissé de côté... Ah ces financiers en crise...


----------



## fredintosh (8 Octobre 2008)

On peut tout à fait penser qu'Apple va bien sortir des nouveaux produits le 14, mais qu'elle va juste éviter de faire un special event compte tenu du contexte peu propice à la célébration en grandes pompes.

PS : impressionnant : déjà une quinzaine de lecteurs connectés sur ce fil  La pression monte !


----------



## kevinh44fr (8 Octobre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> Pour les étudiants dont la fac ne fait pas parti du programme Apple On Campus. (comme ma fac )



Avec Apple On Campus, j'ai 15%, comment sait-on qu'elle Apple reseller ou Fnac fait partit de ce programme ? ^^


----------



## Katana29 (8 Octobre 2008)

*kevinh44fr : *C'est sympa le Nantais de frimer!
Je suis à la fac de Brest, mais j'ai un ami à Sciences Po de Nantes et je peux également profiter des 15% si j'achète à son nom.  

Il semblerait que pour AOC, ça ne se fait que par l'Apple store ou par téléphone :
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/apple-on-campus-en-magasin-209889.html


----------



## brycedream (8 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> On peut tout à fait penser qu'Apple va bien sortir des nouveaux produits le 14, mais qu'elle va juste éviter de faire un special event compte tenu du contexte peu propice à la célébration en grandes pompes.
> 
> PS : impressionnant : déjà une quinzaine de lecteurs connectés sur ce fil  La pression monte !


Ouais pas faux, sans parler de la "surprise" que ça peut faire si apple ce contente de dévoilé ces macbook par simple communiqué de presse/video sur le store(why not).ça fera pas bougé les journaliste..etc...^^


Pour kevinh je sais pas si l'AOC marche chez les revendeurs mac, je pense que c'est que sur le store en ligne.(mais pas sure a 100%^^ disons 80 xD )


----------



## kevinh44fr (8 Octobre 2008)

Katana29 a dit:


> *kevinh44fr : *C'est sympa le Nantais de frimer!
> Je suis à la fac de Brest, mais j'ai un ami à Sciences Po de Nantes et je peux également profiter des 15% si j'achète à son nom.
> 
> Il semblerait que pour AOC, ça ne se fait que par l'Apple store ou par téléphone :
> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/apple-on-campus-en-magasin-209889.html



LoL dsl, j'y peut rien, je suis tombé dans la bonne école ^^

Oui je sais qu'on peut en ligne  Mais, je trouve ça plus intéressant si on peut directement en magasin, pour repartir avec le paquet sous le bras 
Je vais aller voir chez un revendeur qui ait agréer pas mal de trucs. 
Merci de vos réponses.

Et sinon, je prie avec vous pour une maj le 14 ^^ Si, le macbook pouvait avoir une carte graphique ou un chipset dédié (ou je sais plus quoi ^^) ça risquerait bien d'alléger mon portemonnaie


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Octobre 2008)

2 nouvelles rumeurs en l'espace d'une matinée !! 

je continue a y croire !!


----------



## iota (9 Octobre 2008)

Salut...

C'est dommage... je suis sûr qu'un sondage aurait rendu ce fil encore plus intéressant  

Comme quoi, la perfection ça ne tient à pas grand chose 

@+
iota


----------



## MPH (9 Octobre 2008)

+1 Les rumeurs se multiplies mais toujours pas d'invitation. J'ai hâte de pouvoir remplacer mon MBP.

Puis comme on dit, tant qu'il y a de la vie y a de l'espoir


----------



## bedrock07 (9 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerais croire que ça n'est pas un fake!!!











fredintosh a dit:


> PS : impressionnant : déjà une quinzaine de lecteurs connectés sur ce fil  La pression monte !


 
Moi je parie sur un record d'affluence mardi prochain


----------



## Mac Swen (9 Octobre 2008)

Les accessoires de macbook en vente dans le refurb sous liquidation des stocks, peut on y voir un signe ?

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...RLlyyr72r0JBde1M68lYOw/2.0.0.26.9.5.7.1.2.1.1


----------



## kevinh44fr (9 Octobre 2008)

J'espère bien. Je suis content qu'Apple Insider confirme les prototypes du MBP.
Mais, j'aurais aimé qu'ils confirment aussi le 14.
Car même si c'est pas Apple qui le dit, au moins, y'en aurait un de plus ^^


----------



## bedrock07 (9 Octobre 2008)

Invit pour l'event du 14/10 envoyée par Apple aux journalistes!!!!!!!!!!!

P***** que c'est bon!


----------



## bedrock07 (9 Octobre 2008)

Event confirmé! 

Pour répondre à la question du titre, Y aura bel et bien Keynote!!!!!


----------



## Nanaky (9 Octobre 2008)

Et ben voila...Donc on se souviendras que Apple peut envoyer des invitations le jeudi


----------



## Cleveland (9 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Invit pour l'event du 14/10 envoyée par Apple aux journalistes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P***** que c'est bon!




Source ?


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Octobre 2008)

JVOUS L'AVAIS DIT !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Nitiel (9 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Source ?


 
source MacGénération


----------



## Jeromac (9 Octobre 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/09/apple-notebook-event-is-on-october-14th/
http://gizmodo.com/5061113/apple-announces-macbook-event-for-october-14


----------



## Pdg (9 Octobre 2008)

Rha ! Que c'est BON ! Et c'est parti pour le switch !

Au risque de me faire coupdebouler à mort... Petit clin d'oeil à tous les pessimistes/rabats-joie/empêcheur de switcher en rond. Florilège :

- Pas d'event, c'est trop proche du précédent ;
- Pas d'event s'ils n'envoient pas les invit' la semaine précédente, sinon c'est trop court ;
- Pas de ça en crise boursière ;
- Pas d'event avant le wacworld ;
- Pas de nouveaux MB/MBP, c'est tout ;
- Les actuels n'ont pas besoin de mise à jour ;
- etc.

Mention spéciale à tous les "j'vais m'pisser d'ssus mardi 14 quand y'aura rien" et autres "vous verrez vous deviendrez psychotiques parce que vous attendez en vain".

Allez, sans rancune, c'est vrai que j'étais pessimiste il y a encore 30 minutes :rose:

Enfin bref. Je vous aime. J'aime les papillons. J'aime les pommes. :love:



(ceci était un message débordant d'optimisme, même si les annonces s'avèrent "décevantes" pour les macusers, elles augureront un switch pour moi. Et j'en bave. Beurk. )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Je suis près à parier que le 14 après 20 minutes de keynote il y en aura pour lancer un sujet "A quand le prochain macbook ?". Il y a toujours beaucoup d'attente, et beaucoup de déceptions pour ce genre d'événements.


----------



## ript (9 Octobre 2008)

J'ai envie de dire un grand merci à ce forum, et à ce fil, qui m'a bien aidéà ne pas acheter alors qu'une MAJ arrivée.

Et merci à apple pour enchainer deux Events à seulement 1 mois d'intervalle 
Ca c'est l'euphorie qui me fais dire merci à une méga grosse compagnie richissime.


----------



## Jeromac (9 Octobre 2008)

Moi je n'attends pas spécialement d'innovation, un chipset graphique plus performant pour le MB avec un écran LED et une 9600M GT pour le MBP (avec son petit clavier de MBA) serait vraiment le pied.

Voilà, une nouvelle carte graphique et un clavier MBA pour le MBP, voilà ce que je veux vraiment.

Et en ce qui concerne les prédictions de ma voyante, j'avoue m'être trompé en ce qui concerne la mise à jour sur l'Apple Store sans Keynote. En même temps, ça lui arrive de se tromper :love:


----------



## Katana29 (9 Octobre 2008)

Quel suspens!

Voilà je vais enfin pouvoir switcher, je voulais juste un MacBook Pro mis à jour! 

Mon voeu est exaucé (trop content, je fais fêter ça ce soir! ), bizarre mon banquier tire la tronche! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Ca va me faire exactement 1700 euros d'économie le 14. Un peu short pour un macbook pro, mais si un macbook convaincant est présenté je risque de me laisser tenter. L'appel de l'alu.


----------



## Bjeko (9 Octobre 2008)

Héhéhé ))

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132100/apple-un-special-event-le-14

:rateau:

Bon on avait un peu de "quoi" mais pas encore de "quand", maintenant que la date est confirmée, que pensez vous qu'on verra à cette keynote ?

> Les nouveaux MB/MBP "briques", ça semble assuré, et puis, ..., idée d'un petit "One More Thing" ??? Moi je rêve toujours à la "Mac Tablette", mais je sens que ça sera pas encore pour cette fois...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement, j'ai tendance à penser qu'un repositionnement d'Apple sur l'entrée de gamme serait des plus judicieux. Un premier modèle de macbook vendu à 800 dollars / Euros consistant en une version plus ou moins équivalente à celle proposée aujourd'hui ( avec du Superdrive quand même, faut pas charrier  ) me semble probable... 


Quant au MBP, on touche à des sphères de prix bien au-delà de mes possibilités, alors je dis rien... 

Sauf que là aussi, le rapport qualité/prix me semble un chtit peu suranné


----------



## MacexpertFrance (9 Octobre 2008)

Il est peu probable qu'apple nous fasse un macbook brick  a 800 euro. Soit ils nous baissent les tarifs pour devenir plus attactif mais ca reste du plastique avec une mise a jour GPU/CPU soit ils passent en brick et les tarifs ne seront pas changés.

 Je reste optimiste et je verrais bien un macbook alu a 800 euro, le pied quoi :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Octobre 2008)

Apple a plutôt habitué à introduire les nouveautés hardware sur les machines haut de gamme, je pense que le chassis alu "brick" s'adressera au MBP


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2008)

On se calme, SVP, y en aura pour tout le monde... Heu peut être pas... Laissez moi passer!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## igor57 (9 Octobre 2008)

Désolé de faire mon boulé, mais j'attends les MAJ des Imac pour switché,
donc si quelqu'un a une date approximative...
La game commence a ce faire vieille.
Dans la foulé avec le keynote du 14??


----------



## kanak (9 Octobre 2008)

Le keynote est confirme ?
Cool, moi qui pensais que la rumeur etait fausse (mon widget keynote est passe de 6 a 88j) meme si je ne me base pas dessus.

De nouveau MB, cool, surtout si leur tarif diminue mais la rumeur des nouveaux serveurs et d'une suppression eventuelle des lecteurs optiques... arg


----------



## guiguilap (9 Octobre 2008)

igor57 a dit:


> Désolé de faire mon boulé, mais j'attends les MAJ des Imac pour switché,
> donc si quelqu'un a une date approximative...
> La game commence a ce faire vieille.
> Dans la foulé avec le keynote du 14??



Je ne pense pas... L'invitation parle clairement des notebooks...


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Octobre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18741



MacBook Pro 12", MacBook Pro 12", MacBook Pro 12", MacBook Pro 12", MacBook Pro 12", ....

*prie Steve*


----------



## Mac Swen (9 Octobre 2008)

Et la keynote on peut la regarder en direct sur le net ?

Ou il faut attendre les news sur macG ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (9 Octobre 2008)

Il faut suivre la keynote via les sites comme MacGé... Les keynotes ne sont jamais visibles en live en vidéo...
Macgé et ses semblables ont des "envoyés spéciaux" et mettent en place une page pour suivre en direct la keynote avec les messages que postent leurs correspondants en direct.


----------



## kanak (9 Octobre 2008)

Mac Swen a dit:


> Et la keynote on peut la regarder en direct sur le net ?
> 
> Ou il faut attendre les news sur macG ?



Inscris toi au podcast "Keynotes", tu pourras la regarde tranquillement avec iTunes et tu sauras exactement quand elle sera disponible !


----------



## Umbre (9 Octobre 2008)

Un macbook 12" à 799 euros 750/60 avec l'ACD student m'irait parfaitement moi.
En Alu orange ou noir ou orange ET noir pour faire genre dans l'amphi.

Sinon, quoi qu'il en soit j'achète après les premiers retours clients, j'en ai trop besoin ...


----------



## shanggla (9 Octobre 2008)

Cette communauté rend gentil : j'ai acheté mon macbook il y a deux mois, je devrai être dégoûtée, mais non, je suis contente pour tous ceux qui ont eu le courage d'attendre.....
J'ai hâte d'être mardi pour découvrir les nouveaux joujoux et baver devant, même si je suis 100% satisfaite de mon macbook.
En tout cas, bravo à ceux qui ont tenu jusque là !


----------



## Bibibear (9 Octobre 2008)

Ptin j'suis content ! (désolé pour le langage :$)

Depuis le temps qu'on l'attendait celle là !


----------



## marcdehousse (9 Octobre 2008)

J'ai sû attendre, que je suis fier :rose:


----------



## dr-koopa (9 Octobre 2008)

il y a un mois : 

- You must wait for ???  !!!

- YES WE CAN !!! (comme dirait l'autre) 

et nous avons donc attendu accroché a ce "wait and see" !!!!


----------



## Dr Troy (10 Octobre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Un macbook 12" à 799 euros 750/60 avec l'ACD student m'irait parfaitement moi.
> En Alu orange ou noir ou orange ET noir pour faire genre dans l'amphi.
> 
> Sinon, quoi qu'il en soit j'achète après les premiers retours clients, j'en ai trop besoin ...



Le PowerBook 12" était à ~1500, je doute qu'un nouveau 12" soit proposé à 800 (et puis orange, euh, no comment :/).


----------



## Elvis (10 Octobre 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> J'ai sû attendre, que je suis fier :rose:


Moi aussi 
:love:C'était dur de ne pas craquer!!!!:love:


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> Le keynote est confirme ?
> Cool, moi qui pensais que la rumeur etait fausse (*mon widget keynote est passe de 6 a 88j*) meme si je ne me base pas dessus.
> ()



 c'est chouette l'informatique :style:


----------



## marcdehousse (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut tout le monde!

Je suis hyper content qu'ils soient annoncés, comme beaucoup de'entre vous j'imagine.  Je me pose une petite question dont vous aurez sans doute la réponse: est ce que vous pensez que l'offre estudiantine vaudra aussi avec les nouveaux macbooks? Pour moi oui car l'offre va jusqu'au 31, mais non parce que ça ne serait pas à leur avantage... Donc si vous pouviez me faire part de vos reflexions, ce serait bien!


----------



## Pdg (10 Octobre 2008)

marcdehousse a dit:


> Donc si vous pouviez me faire part de vos reflexions, ce serait bien!


 
Salut. Voilà la mienne [de réflexion]...

Il ne faut pas confondre "offre pour écouler les vieux MB" et "offre pour faire switcher un vivier inépuisable de futurs gros clients"... 

L'offre iPod jusqu'au 31/10 a été, à mon sens, mise en place comme moteur de switch. En outre, vu les gains qu'ils ont sur les iPods, ils peuvent se le permettre.... Sans compter sur tous les "djeunz" qui resteront sur Apple après ça (et je pense qu'ils comptent beaucoup là-dessus, et à raison). Donc oui, je suis certain que c'est valable.


----------



## Mac Swen (10 Octobre 2008)

J'espère que tu dis vrai pdg, pour ma part je vais plutôt dans le même sens que toi vu que j'ai regardé les conditions de l'offre vite fait, et je n'ai pas vu de mentions spéciales a ce sujet.

néanmoins je rappelle a tout ceux qui veulent bénéficier de cette offre qu'il faut avoir le macbook et l'ipod sur la même facture, sinn il ne rembourse pas les 125  ( moi je le ferai avec un vendeur apple pour etre certain )


----------



## kevinh44fr (10 Octobre 2008)

A moins qu'Apple sorte ses nouveaux portables le 1er novembre, on devrait pouvoir profiter de l'offre avec les nouveaux.
De toute façon, l'offre ne marche pas avec le refurb, alors si le mardi soir à 21H, le site est mis à jour pour les nouveaux portables, comment faire pour profiter de l'offre avec les anciens?


----------



## Pdg (10 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> A moins qu'Apple sorte ses nouveaux portables le 1er novembre, on devrait pouvoir profiter de l'offre avec les nouveaux.
> De toute façon, l'offre ne marche pas avec le refurb, alors si le mardi soir à 21H, le site est mis à jour pour les nouveaux portables, comment faire pour profiter de l'offre avec les anciens?


 
L'offre est valable _sur facture_ donc même si les portables ne sont livrés qu'au 75 décembre 2048 l'offre _devrait_ être valable (m'enfin rien ne les empêche de rajouter une clause ou même de la supprimer). Maintenant, il faut qu'ils soient disponibles à la commande le soir de l'annonce, mais je n'en doute pas. Il serait assez illogique d'annoncer et de reporter la disponibilité, sauf cas de force majeure : besoin de garder les clients potentiels le temps de finir la mise au point.


----------



## Umbre (10 Octobre 2008)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Le PowerBook 12" était à ~1500, je doute qu'un nouveau 12" soit proposé à 800 (et puis orange, euh, no comment :/).



Le PB représentait la gamme Pro, moi je parlais de MB soit la gamme tout publique représentée par l'ex Ibook si je ne dis pas de conneries.
Quand au prix ... On peut toujours rêver, hein !
Et le Orange, c'est pour trancher avec le côté sombre et triste de la grisaille Parisienne. Puis dans mes amphis je suis quasiment le seul à porter de la couleur, alors mon Ordi se doit d'en porter aussi !


----------



## Maximouse (10 Octobre 2008)

Savez-vous quand intel doit sortir ses processeurs Nehalem pour portable ?

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une date plus précise que 2009 !!!


----------



## iota (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

3ème trimestre 2009 pour la plateforme Nehalem mobile (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## frtwii (10 Octobre 2008)

je me demandais aussi pour l'offre du ipod offert et si on imagine que les nouveaux mac sont directement disponibles ça devrait aller.. De plus j'ai vu ça sur le site d'apple:

J'ai acheté un produit qui ne sera expédié qu'après la fin de la période de validité de la promotion. Ai-je quand même droit au remboursement ?                                     
Au cas où un produit éligible serait commandé durant la période de validité de la promotion, mais expédié après la date de fin de validité de celle-ci, Apple accordera un délai supplémentaire de quinze (15) jours pour expédier la demande, à condition que vous envoyiez l'e-mail de confirmation de la commande prouvant que vous avez passé votre commande durant la période de validité de la promotion.
vue à l'adresse http://www.apple.com/befr/promo/faq/ 

voilà qui me réconforte un peu plus


----------



## jeremyzed (10 Octobre 2008)

Mercredi normalement les mac seront dispo en magasin ?


----------



## Jeromac (10 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Mercredi normalement les mac seront dispo en magasin ?



A mon avis il va falloir attendre 1 ou 2 semaines... Ils seront _probablement _dispo le mardi soir sur l'Apple Store néanmoins.


----------



## jeremyzed (10 Octobre 2008)

ah oaui ?


----------



## guiguilap (10 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> ah oaui ?



Il faut bien fabriquer non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

J'étais dans un magasin Apple Premium Reseller pour acheter un écran la dernière fois que les portables ont été mis à jour. Ils avaient été prévenus le matin de l'annonce, avaient un modèle de démonstration et devaient recevoir les premiers modèles le lendemain. Il me semble qu'Apple fait maintenant des affaires de ce coté là.


----------



## Mac Swen (10 Octobre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Il faut bien fabriquer non ?




Tu crois vraiment qu'ils commence la fabrication après la keynote ? 

Un autre membre du forum a dit que les laboratoires de tests recevaient les macbook le 15, donc je pense qu'ils profiterons de la couverture médiatique autour de l'annonce et les lancerons dans la semaine du 14.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Octobre 2008)

Comme le dit Steve à chaque fois, "we're shipping today"... 

Le problème, c'est qu'on shippe pas vers l'Europe d'abord


----------



## mika79 (10 Octobre 2008)

Allez je lance le débat. Quoi de neuf pour ce 14? Apple devrait voir une concurrence directe envers le HP Touch et contrer cette demande avec soit des portables touch, soit des imac's touch,? Laissons libre cours à notre imagination en attendant cette Keynote ...


----------



## jeremyzed (10 Octobre 2008)

je vais p-e appeler la fnac pour qu il m'en reserve un...


----------



## dadoo113 (10 Octobre 2008)

un imac touch me fait pas réver... avoir le bras en l'air pendant une heure, ça doit faire les muscles!!!

et puis à l'heure actuelle l'interface n'est pas prévue pour etre tactile! (genre cliquer sur un minibouton dans photoshop???!!)

je pense que le tactile viendra avec une mise à jour de léopard ou snow leopard, ou tout les boutons seront taillés pour un doigt !

mais par contre, un trackpad "iphone style" (en verre, capable d'afficher des choses) serait techniquement réalisable, bien qu'il faille trouver une utilité...

voilà my point of view


----------



## mika79 (10 Octobre 2008)

je pense qu'on verra un trackpad en verre sur les MacBook pro, ce sera la différence principale (niveau optique ) entre les MacBook et MacBook pro


----------



## guiguilap (10 Octobre 2008)

Mac Swen a dit:


> Tu crois vraiment qu'ils commence la fabrication après la keynote ?
> 
> Un autre membre du forum a dit que les laboratoires de tests recevaient les macbook le 15, donc je pense qu'ils profiterons de la couverture médiatique autour de l'annonce et les lancerons dans la semaine du 14.



Non, mais ils ne lancent pas la fabrication trop tôt... La preuve : les délais après la récente sortie des nouveaux iPod .


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Octobre 2008)

c'etait quoi les délais ?


----------



## CERDAN (11 Octobre 2008)

Ce que j'attend de voir; c'est la puissance graphique des nouveaux macbook avec puces NVIDIA !


----------



## bossdupad (11 Octobre 2008)

Plus que trois jours, il faut tenir .


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas si vous avez vu cette vidéo, sur mon site.

Vidéo relayée sur les sites anglais, mais pas encore en france.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je sais pas si vous avez vu cette vidéo, sur mon site.
> 
> Vidéo relayée sur les sites anglais, mais pas encore en france.


On ne voit rien des côtés. Juste le tour de l'écran et du clavier. Difficile de se faire vraiment une idée même si au premier abord, ça a l'air vrai.


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Octobre 2008)

pkoi une feuille cache le clavier ???:mouais: En tout cas on aura le droit a un grand trackpad comme le MBA


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Vidéo étrange : manifestement, celui (ou celle) qui fait la vidéo a eu tout le temps quil/elle voulait pour la faire. Alors pourquoi une vidéo souvent floue, qui ne montre pas grand chose (le tour décran, franchement...) ?


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

Tour simplement pour garder le suspens...


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, ce type de vidéo sert à faire augmenter le "suspens" et à se poser encore plus de questions ! Apple se sert de cette technique depuis un petit moment ! cela permet de faire parler de cet évènement partout sur la toile. Il peut aussi s'agir d'un fake réalisé par un internaute pour augmenter le traffic sur son site internet !!


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> Effectivement, ce type de vidéo sert à faire augmenter le "suspens" et à se poser encore plus de questions ! Apple se sert de cette technique depuis un petit moment ! cela permet de faire parler de cet évènement partout sur la toile. Il peut aussi s'agir d'un fake réalisé par un internaute pour augmenter le traffic sur son site internet !!



Dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai réalisé, mais le site cité tout le long de la vidéo. :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Ça métonnerait quApple samuse directement à ça... Peut-être indirectement en laissant faire des employés... :mouais:


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Octobre 2008)

Sur la video, le tour d'écran me semble très, très large... 
Et je me demande si c'est le trackpad qui est grand ou l'ordinateur qui est petit...


----------



## Cleveland (11 Octobre 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Sur la video, le tour d'écran me semble très, très large...
> Et je me demande si c'est le trackpad qui est grand ou l'ordinateur qui est petit...





Je vois mal Apple sortir un MacBook tout en alu pour 800  ... On dirait méchamment un MacBookAir ...


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que les proportions me font plutôt penser à un mini-MacBook... 
La taille des bords de l'écran serait assez étonnante de la part d'Apple, mais bon, pourquoi pas...

Toutefois, le fait qu'on ne voit pas le clavier me fait plutôt penser à un gros fake.
L'intégration de la webcam et du micro me semble assez grossière, moins discrète qu'à l'habitude.
Et puis, le fait de masquer le clavier n'est certainement pas innocent.
Le type a dû dégotter un mini-PC, dont le look est peut-être proche d'Apple (sauf le clavier justement), il a collé le nom "MacBook" dessus, et hop ! Il filme le tout en noir et blanc et bien flou, et le tour est joué.


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

La politique d'Apple en ce moment est de proposer des objets à la pointe de la technologie pour des prix de plus en plus bas !Donc pourquoi pas s'imaginer un MacBook taillé directement dans l'aluminium et proposant des caractéristiques dignes d'Apple pour un prix incroyable ! 

Steve Jobs (et Apple bien sur) a toujours réussi a nous étonner avec ses nouveaux produits ! Peut être (je dis bien peut être !) que cette fois ci le "I've got one more thing" sera pour cette ITablet tant révée !
Reste à attendre encore un peu !


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le type a dû dégotter un mini-PC, dont le look est peut-être proche d'Apple (sauf le clavier justement), il a collé le nom "MacBook" dessus, et hop ! Il filme le tout en noir et blanc et bien flou, et le tour est joué.



Oui, ça me semble assez plausible comme hypothèse...


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

Il n'y a pas de Mini PC avec ce design...


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

oui c'est clair, si ca se trouve, il a fait une maquette !


----------



## chupastar (11 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas tout simplement un MBA?


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

J'ai regardé une seconde fois cette vidéo...

Bizarrement, le second regard m'a paru plus convaincant que le premier.
Ce "Mac" (ou pas) a des petits airs de palourde, avec son cadre paraissant légèrement arrondi. C'est une piste intéressante.
C'est peut-être la "trouvaille" de design pour différencier les MacBook des MacBook Pro, car si c'est du tout alu pour les 2 gammes, il faut bien que les formes soient un peu distinctes...


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

si cela sous trouve, sous cette feuille, il y a un écran tactile ! Mais le tackpad serait alors de trop !


----------



## Cleveland (11 Octobre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> si cela sous trouve, sous cette feuille, il y a un écran tactile ! Mais le tackpad serait alors de trop !



Un écran tactile et puis quoi encore ?


----------



## corloane (11 Octobre 2008)

Un clavier genre Lebedev mais pour 800$ t'as même pas le clavier :rateau:


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

ben écoute, rien n'empêche de rêver ! Avant de le voir, tu pensais que l'IPhone serait comme ça ? Déja, peut de monde savait qu'Apple allait sortir un téléphone ! Donc on ne sait jamais ce dont la firme de Cupertino est capable !


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

Exactement, je pense qu'on peut avoir une petite merveille mardi.


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Octobre 2008)

nan pas d'ecran tactile, en effet ca sert a rien si y'a un trackpad, autant faire une grande surface tactile...ca serait vraiment trop bizarre.


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

surtout que la keynote sur les nouveaux Ipods a déçu pas mal de monde, donc Apple se doit de réagir !


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> nan pas d'ecran tactile, en effet ca sert a rien si y'a un trackpad, autant faire une grande surface tactile...ca serait vraiment trop bizarre.



Ou alors un clavier avec des touches OLED...


----------



## nicolasf (11 Octobre 2008)

Aaah, me voilà rassuré, on aura bien tous les déçus habituels dès mercredi ! :rateau:


----------



## iota (11 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



chupastar a dit:


> C'est pas tout simplement un MBA?


Oui, on dirait un MBA...
Webcam ronde, bouton power à la droite du clavier, trackpad, charnières, la grille d'aération sur la coque du dessous, etc...
Tout est identique à un MBA.

Ce qui explique pourquoi il a caché le clavier (qui est noir sur le MBA).

@+
iota


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Octobre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> surtout que la keynote sur les nouveaux Ipods a déçu pas mal de monde, donc Apple se doit de réagir !




???? Parle pour toi. Moi j'adore les nouveaux Ipod.


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Aaah, me voilà rassuré, on aura bien tous les déçus habituels dès mercredi ! :rateau:



Moi je suis pas trop euphorique, le MacBook que je dois avoir pour Noël, me convient parfaitement comme il est maintenant...


----------



## corloane (11 Octobre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je suis pas trop euphorique, le MacBook que je dois avoir pour Noël, me convient parfaitement comme il est maintenant...



je te vends le mien après la Keynote!


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

Je n'achète jamais d'occasions.


----------



## corloane (11 Octobre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je n'achète jamais d'occasions.



Tu as tort
, tu ferais une belle affaire...


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Octobre 2008)

"des caractéristiques dignes d'Apple"
heu...
- un combo ? 
- un chipset graphique d'il y a deux ans ? 
- un tarif de base à 1999  ? :love:
- un ensemble disponible en 8 couleurs avec gravure laser gratuite de la maxime de votre choix à un endroit stratégique ? 

(note aux "fans en toge" : le message ci dessus se veut ironique et ne constitue pas une pitoyable attaque en règle des machines que nous apprécions tant...)


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

il y a des incohérences la dedans ! c'est impossible de mettre de telles configurations dans un MacBook aussi fin ! Quoi que Apple serait capable !

Mais je pense plutôt que c'est un MacBook Air avec un écran noir made in Photoshop !


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

CultOfMac en parle, et je le relaie sur mon site par là, ainsi que la photo la plus belle selon moi. 





​


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

Bon petite comparaison :

tout d'abord le MacBook Air :






ensuite le sois disant futur MacBook :






à part la coque noir c'est exactement les memes !!!!!!


----------



## guiguilap (11 Octobre 2008)

Normal, c'est juste un travail d'art.  Et c'est d'ailleurs signalé.


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Octobre 2008)

lol c'est con hein ?  

Tu pensais avoir trouvé LE truc que personne avait vu, t'as perdu 10 min de ton temps, alors qu'il suffisait juste de lire correctement


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2008)

Cela dit, le MBA était un 13", si tu pars du principe que le MBP présenté sur la vue d'artiste, est une 17", en proportion, il est du coup plus épais... 


Enfin après moi je dis ça c'est pour en causer, et de toute façon je m'en fous, j'ai pas assez d'argent pour m'acheter un portable, alors


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2008)

Joli, mais juste un MacBook Air, comme déjà indiqué


----------



## bedrock07 (11 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> je vais p-e appeler la fnac pour qu il m'en reserve un...


 
Je suis passé aujourd'hui à la fnac de Lille.

Comme toi je souhaitais "préreserver" le futur MBP.

Et en fait ils ne peuvent rien réserver avant que le produit soit crée dans leur base et obtienne un code produit.

Je sais ça parait logique, mais j'aurais essayé


----------



## jeremyzed (11 Octobre 2008)

et ils t'ont dit vers quand ils pensent les recevoir ?


----------



## bedrock07 (11 Octobre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> et ils t'ont dit vers quand ils pensent les recevoir ?


 
Le vendeur (officiel Apple) n'a reçu aucune info concernant la date de livraison.

D'après lui ça peut prendre de 1 jours à 2 semaines suivant la keynote...

On est pas plus avancé quoi


----------



## mika79 (11 Octobre 2008)

moi j'ai commandé le mien directement à Steve Jobs.....


----------



## Jeromac (11 Octobre 2008)

Moi je serai vous je prendrais directement sur l'Apple Store... Je pense que c'est là où on est le plus sûr de le recevoir le plus vite


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

oui c'est vrai, l'Apple Store est vraiment rapide, la dernière fois j'ai reçu mon IMac en moins de 48h ! Mais bon, il reste y avoir un effet de masse les jours suivant la Keynote donc ça sera surement plus long


----------



## corloane (11 Octobre 2008)

moi, attendrai quelques mois... surtout ne pas acheter les premières séries, surtout dans la cas d'une refonte totale des modèles


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Oui , mais pourquoi t'as dit ça :hein:
Je vais plus vouloir l'acheter, moi , le nouveau macbook


----------



## icupertino (11 Octobre 2008)

De toutes manières même en cas de problème, Apple est reconnu pour l'efficacité de son service après vente, l'échange ou la réparation éventuelle sera assuré dans les plus brefs délais !

Les nouveaux portables sont pas encore arrivés, on parle déjà de leur panne et de leur réparation !

Attendons déjà de voir ce qu'ils vont nous proposer !!!!


----------



## kevinh44fr (11 Octobre 2008)

De toute façon, mac ou pas, mon nouveau portable sera tout nouveau. Donc, évidemment, je regarde la garantie et les délais de réparation


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

oui c'est sur, c'est ce qu'il faut regarder, quand on voit les problèmes que peuvent avoir les cartes graphiques en ce moment et ce n'est pas tout !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Si apple avait choisi ati ben on en serait pas là


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

J'ai entendu dire qu'ATI avait des problèmes aussi avec ses nouveaux chipset. Donc que se soit l'un ou l'autre le résultat aurait été le même je pense


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2008)

iWork et iLife 2009 ce mardi ?


----------



## nicolasf (12 Octobre 2008)

Daprès les photos du jour, les Macbook abandonneraient le port Firewire 400. 

Jespère que ce ne sont que des rumeurs infondées, parce que sinon... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être du FW 800 ?
Sinon ça serait con d'abandonner de FW...


----------



## huexley (12 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Peut-être du FW 800 ?
> Sinon ça serait con d'abandonner de FW...



un port fw800 oir 1600 et 3200 ;-) Peut-être largement suffisant en utilisant un câble FW400/FW800 !

Je préférerais largement une entrée eSata !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Il n'y a que hp qui a le esata non ?
(sur les portables)


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

ouais c'est clair ! Pour IWork et ILife 2009, c'est vrai qu'ils pourraient arriver maintenant, il y a tellement de bruits de fait sur les nouveaux portables qu'on en oublierais presque les nouvelles versions des logiciels phares d'Apple qui doivent voir le jour !

Lors de la Keynote sur les nouveaux IPod, on a pu voir les nouvelles fonctionnalités de keynote 2009, en effet la présentation des nouveaux IPods a été faite avec celui ci, on a pu remarquer les nouveaux effet de transitions et autres effets !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

oki dac


----------



## nicolasf (12 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Peut-être du FW 800 ?
> Sinon ça serait con d'abandonner de FW...



Daprès les photos qui semblent vraies (si elles sont des fakes, ce sont des fakes quand même très bien réalisés), le FEU 40 est abandonné et le 800 réservé aux Pro, comme actuellement...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Octobre 2008)

Que le prix desMB baisse, ce serait bien... Faudrait pas quand meme tomber dans letrop cheap non plus...


----------



## corloane (12 Octobre 2008)

900 euros serait probable pour l'alu


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (12 Octobre 2008)

Une idée de la baisse de prix des MBA ? Et de leur mise à jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Le MBA c'est gratuit pour Rachida Dati


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Le MBA c'est gratuit pour Rachida Dati


 

???????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> ???????


Voir là.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Octobre 2008)

Et le jour de la Keynote, tout le monde au Toubarvert?


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

est ce que la keynote sera retranscrite sur le forum ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Octobre 2008)

Bah, on pourra la suivre en direct je pense.

Mais on pourra aussi en discuter en direct sur le toubarvert, non?

Espérons que je ne me retrouve pas seul là-bas...


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

parce que je vais la retranscrire sur mon site, c'est vrai que ca sera bien d'en discuter en direct


----------



## Bibibear (12 Octobre 2008)

Une question me traverse l'esprit : est-ce que généralement lors des keynote on trouve des live video, ou est-ce que c'est toujours des live texte comme j'ai pu voir sur de nombreux sites ?

J'ai vu que iTunes propose les vidéos après la keynote, mais en direct je ne crois pas


----------



## brycedream (12 Octobre 2008)

Bibibear a dit:


> Une question me traverse l'esprit : est-ce que généralement lors des keynote on trouve des live video, ou est-ce que c'est toujours des live texte comme j'ai pu voir sur de nombreux sites ?
> 
> J'ai vu que iTunes propose les vidéos après la keynote, mais en direct je ne crois pas


Avant apple le faisait, mais plus maintenant  que du texte et dans la soirée suivant la Keynote,un live est mis sur le site d'apple.


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

oui exactement, on peut arriver à le suivre en quasi-direct en texte grâce à nos envoyés qui sont dans la salle, qui retransmettent et qui prennent des photos


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Octobre 2008)

Oui, comme ça, on a le temps de modifier un peu les teintes, de couper des séquences bizarres ou qui ne collent pas avec ce que raconte l'ami Steevy...


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

j'ai hate a mardi !! je dois m'acheter un nouveau portable !


----------



## digg (12 Octobre 2008)

il y a des plaques LED prevues pour les eventuels macbook?


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

comment ca des "plaques LED" ?


----------



## Bibibear (12 Octobre 2008)

Je crois qu'il voulait dire dalle ^^

Merci pour les réponses sinon =)


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

alors la réponse est oui, les écrans auront la même technologie que les MacBook Air et que les IPhones ( sans la partie tactile )


----------



## guiguilap (12 Octobre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> alors la réponse est oui, les écrans *auront* la même technologie que les MacBook Air et que les IPhones ( sans la partie tactile )



Je dirai plus "devraient avoir"...


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2008)

oui enfin les MBP les ont deja 

et apple ayant annoncé du full LED pour bientot cela devrais etre le cas aussi pour les Macbook (ce qui leur economiserait des lignes de production car les dalles seraient alors les même que celle du MBA !


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

oups j'ai dévoilé un secret ! désolé !


----------



## AlBundy (12 Octobre 2008)

Mais si la ligne est tout alu, il n'y aura peut-être plus de Pro ou pas Pro... Peut-être d'ailleurs plus le même nom ? Moi ce que je trouverai génial ce serait que tous les macbook aient le clavier rétro éclairé, petite option propre aux macbook pro et Air que je trouve très sympa.


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

Si, et je dis bien si, les photos vues sur internet sont vraies, le clavier sera du même type que celui du MacBook Air, donc les touches espacées et rétro éclairées


----------



## Katana29 (12 Octobre 2008)

Touches espacés oui!
Rétro éclairé non! (faut bien qu'il y ait des petits plus à la version pro )


----------



## icupertino (12 Octobre 2008)

oui je suis d'accord avec toi, mais peut être que le MacBook et le MacBook Pro ne feront plus qu'un !


----------



## mika79 (12 Octobre 2008)

ahhh, il y aura une quatrieme gamme de portables mardi! Un ultraportable de petite taille, le ibrick, on essaye seulement de détourner lattention avec des photos volées de macbook , ainsi la surprise sera totale. Soyez sur, vous penserez a moi mardi!!!!


----------



## monsieur_main (12 Octobre 2008)

mika79 a dit:


> ahhh, il y aura une quatrieme gamme de portables mardi! Un ultraportable de petite taille, le ibrick, on essaye seulement de détourner lattention avec des photos volées de macbook , ainsi la surprise sera totale. Soyez sur, vous penserez a moi mardi!!!!




Je pense dèjà à toi toute les nuits //coeur


----------



## Bjeko (13 Octobre 2008)

mika79 a dit:


> ahhh, il y aura une quatrieme gamme de portables mardi! Un ultraportable de petite taille, le ibrick, on essaye seulement de détourner lattention avec des photos volées de macbook , ainsi la surprise sera totale. Soyez sur, vous penserez a moi mardi!!!!



Je pense aussi qu'il y aura une "surprise" demain, plusieurs indices le  laissent supposer :

- Trop de photos dévoilées (certainement avec l'aval d'Apple) qui montrent beaucoup de détails mais rien d'excitant : dans ce cas, pourquoi les montrer si ce n'est pour "détourner l'attention" comme tu dis.
- Ces rumeurs de "brick" qui ont pas mal fait parler sans qu'on sache finalement de quoi il en retourne.
- Et enfin le billet d'invitation qui parle de "Notebooks", et non pas de "Macbooks" : ça semble vouloir dire qu'un nouveau portable suffisament différent des actuels MB/MBP/MBA pour avoir une autre appellation pourrait faire son apparition.

L'heure du MacTablet est-elle arrivée ??? Celle de l'ultraportable ??? Ou mieux encore : un MacTablet ultraportable ??? :rateau:


----------



## icupertino (13 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai qu'un ultra portable pourrait faire son apparition mais si on y repense un peu, pourquoi Apple ferait il cela ?

Le MacBook a déjà une taille réduite et ne parlons pas du MacBook Air !
Si on veut plus petit allez vous me dire !
Ben y'a l'IPhone !

Après peut être qu'Apple veut créer un portable entre ces deux machines mais je ne suis pas sur que cela soit une bonne idée.

Pour avoir essayé plusieurs ultra portables je les trouve trop petits et pas suffisament puissant, le clavier est trop petit et je ne parle même pas de l'écran !

Enfin bon, cela n'engage que moi !

Nous verrons cela demain soir !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Octobre 2008)

Un netbook Apple avec un processeur Atom et un écran de 10" pour environ 550/600 euros pourrait avoir un grand succès... Cependant, le marché des netbook quoique lucratif, est peut-être trop étiquetté "bas de gamme" pour eux...


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Un netbook Apple avec un processeur Atom et un écran de 10" pour environ 550/600 euros pourrait avoir un grand succès... Cependant, le marché des netbook quoique lucratif, est peut-être trop étiquetté "bas de gamme" pour eux...


je crains fort de ne pas résister à un tel appareil plus que quelques heures (ou minutes), pour peu qu'il ressemble à quelque chose de décent.

N'empêche, demain, je pense que vous serez déçus. Car c'est la règle avec les présentations d'Apple. EN tous cas, cela permettra au moins de vérifier si la nouvelle stratégie de communication d'Apple inclut bel et bien le lâchage de rumeurs au préalable.


----------



## nicomaly (13 Octobre 2008)

Salut, 
c'est à quelle heure le Kenote de d'main ?  :sleep:


----------



## Bibibear (13 Octobre 2008)

19h heure française.


----------



## icupertino (13 Octobre 2008)

oui, 19h en direct de Cupertino, Californie !


----------



## gggreg (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour  
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sais sur quelle chaine passe la keynote en live? ou sur quelle site? 

Je voudrais savoir comment regarder la keynote en vidéo en direct demain soir. 

Je voudrais aussi savoir a quelle heure se déroule la keynote en France? 
Je sais c'est a 10 h (local) mais avec le décalage  sa donne quoi en France ??? 

MERCI A TOUS


----------



## monsieur_main (13 Octobre 2008)

gggreg a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sais sur quelle chaine passe la keynote en live?



sur TF1 a 19hrs juste après la star ac..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2008)

gggreg a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sais sur quelle chaine passe la keynote en live? ou sur quelle site?
> 
> Je voudrais savoir comment regarder la keynote en vidéo en direct demain soir.
> ...


Tu ne verras pas la keynote en live. Tu pourras la voir en différé en téléchargeant le podcast.

Tu pourras suivre les annonces sur ce site et tu pourras taper la causette sur le salon iChat de MacGe (dans iChat Fichier > Rejoindre le salon... et tu tapes macgeneration). 

Sinon, c'est à 19h heure française.


Autre chose ?


----------



## CERDAN (13 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas j'ai l'impression que ce sera une grande keynote, pleine de nouveautés !


----------



## icupertino (13 Octobre 2008)

Oui, il y a tellement de rumeurs autour de cet évènement que ca ne pourra etre que énorme !


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Octobre 2008)

Tant de bruissements de rumeurs m'inspirent...
Et hop:

Steve Jobs a dit que le macbook 
Sans être dépassé, va tout changer.
Cette nouvelle sur le web fait parler
Et nourrit les threads de MacG.

Certains prennent des doses de whisky
puis nous infligent de longs sermons.
D'autre ferment pas l'il de la nuit :
Et se posent bien trop de questions.

Ce petit matin, Raskin m'est apparu
Et il m'a donné la solution.
Aussitôt, vers Mac G, j'ai couru
Parler à nos fidèles sur ce ton :

"Mes biens chers frères, mes faux rumeurs (;-),
Reprenez avec moi tous en cur :

Pas de rumeurs rassis avant le keynote de mardi soir.
{rumeurs pourries, pas de fakes je dis}
Ne lancez pas de  rumeurs rassis avant le keynote de mardi soir
{rumeurs pourries, pas de fakes je dis}
Maintenant firewire est devenu péché mortel.
Ne provoquez pas notre Steve Eternel.
Pas de rumeurs rassis avant le keynote de mardi soir.

Puis j'ai écouté le silence
Et j'ai lu toutes les réactions.
Sur certains visages de l'assistance
Se reflétait surtout l'interrogation.

Quant aux autres, je ne parles pas d'Oomu,
Sachant qu'ils n'avaient rien compris,
Ils me demandèrent de faire à nouveau
Le sermon res rumeurs pourries :

"Mes biens chers frères, mes faux rumeurs (;-),
Reprenez avec moi tous en cur :

Pas de rumeurs rassis avant le keynote de mardi soir.
{rumeurs pourries, pas de fakes je dis}
Ne lancez pas de  rumeurs rassis avant le keynote de mardi soir
{rumeurs pourries, pas de fakes je dis}
Maintenant firewire est devenu péché mortel.
Ne provoquez pas notre Steve Eternel.
Pas de rumeurs rassis avant le keynote de mardi soir.

Dès demain, tout sera fait, tout s'ra dit
Mais les fidèles seront partis.
j'entendrais alors les exclamations.
Et soulagerai les afflictions.

Si la crise nous fait perdre l'affaire,
Bous irons tout droit, tout droit en enfer
Mais j'essaierai encore un prochain mardi
Le sermon des rumeurs pourries:


----------



## icupertino (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## brycedream (13 Octobre 2008)

Bravo 



iDuck a dit:


> Tu ne verras pas la keynote en live. Tu pourras la voir en différé en téléchargeant le podcast.
> 
> Tu pourras suivre les annonces sur ce site et tu pourras taper la causette sur le salon iChat de MacGe (dans iChat Fichier > Rejoindre le salon... et tu tapes macgeneration).
> 
> ...


Un autre moyen de venir vous taper la discute autres que Ichat ?(je suis sous windaube en attendant mon macbook^^)


----------



## icupertino (13 Octobre 2008)

il y aura surement une discussion d'ouverte sur ce sujet demain !


----------



## fredintosh (13 Octobre 2008)

Attention, la keynote a lieu depuis la "petite" salle d'Apple, et pas depuis un grand théâtre loué pour l'occasion.

Dans ce cas, ça donne en général des "mini-keynotes".
Il vaut mieux modérer nos ardeurs, et se contenter d'espérer une belle mise à jour des MacBook, et peut-être à la rigueur une petite surprise mineure en One more Thing.


----------



## brycedream (13 Octobre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> il y aura surement une discussion d'ouverte sur ce sujet demain !


JE parlais plutôt d'un Chat en direct, C'est plus conviale, plus direct, plus rapide, et j'aime pas polluer


----------



## Pierrou (13 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Attention, la keynote a lieu depuis la "petite" salle d'Apple, et pas depuis un grand théâtre loué pour l'occasion.
> 
> Dans ce cas, ça donne en général des "mini-keynotes".
> Il vaut mieux modérer nos ardeurs, et se contenter d'espérer une belle mise à jour des MacBook, et peut-être à la rigueur une petite surprise mineure en One more Thing.



Tout a fait! C'est pas Macworld, cest pas trop la saison  Cel dit, l'iPod fut présenté dans le iCagibi aussi...


----------



## fredintosh (13 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Cel dit, l'iPod fut présenté dans le iCagibi aussi...


Je sais, mais à l'époque, c'était encore un objet un peu expérimental, dont les premiers mois de lancement, d'ailleurs, ont été très poussifs (mais qui s'en souvient encore ?).


----------



## icupertino (13 Octobre 2008)

Une news vient d'arriver, la carte AirPort va se situer dans l'écran dans les nouveaux MacBook, tout cela dans le but de réduire la taille des MacBook.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2008)

icupertino a dit:


> Une news vient d'arriver, la carte AirPort va se situer dans l'écran dans les nouveaux MacBook, tout cela dans le but de réduire la taille des MacBook.



Et la source? Parce que là c'est de l'auto-promo pour ton site web. Et ça n'est pas une première...

Edit: la voici, sur engadget.com


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien la saison pour faire une révolution, ou même lancer une nouvelle gamme... Ceci dit les annonces de début d'année laissent planer encore beaucoup d'espoir pour demain. Si le macbook air n'était que le début, je vois mal une simple màj des gammes marquer la fin. Et puis j'ai urgemment besoin d'un petit notebook...  Mais bon, ça, j'y crois vraiment pas.


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

en compilant un peu les rumeurs et ce que je pense plausible, voici à quoi pourrait ressembler les prochains MacBook Pro :

-Core 2 Duo Penryn
-Mémoire DDR3
-Ecran Glossy (à la mode chez Apple, mais pas forcément le meilleur choix pour tout le monde)
-Chipset Nvidia
La particularité de ce chipset est de gérer l'hybrid SLI, à savoir que le chipset est capable de gérer à la fois un chip graphique intégré et une carte graphique additionnelle (puissante).
Ainsi, le portable bascule entre les deux solutions graphiques en fonction du besoin.
Si on veut de l'autonomie, chip graphique intégré. Vous voulez jouer ? La puce graphique additionnelle prend le relais.
Pour le reste, c'est du grand classique.

Pour le Macbook, grosso modo la même chose sans la puce graphique additionnelle et un écran plus petit.

Voilà, les paris sont ouverts 

@+
iota


----------



## eventory (14 Octobre 2008)

Voici quelques photos "volées" du prochain MBP :












A noter sur cette dernière photo qu'il y a un manque d'homogénéité entre la partie supérieure et inférieure. A croire qu'on aurait simplement prix un écran de MBA pour le placer sur le bas d'un MBP (en faisant je ne sais quel ajustement).


----------



## fredintosh (14 Octobre 2008)

On dirait que les 2 photos ne montrent pas la même machine.

La seconde ne paraît pas très différente du MacBook actuel...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2008)

et ce mélange alu gris et clavier noir ...... :mouais: .... j'adhère pas du tout ....


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

Bin autant sur le macbook air ça passe...

Autant là, on dirait clairement un PC
Et cet aspect arrondi sur la partie écran opposé à l'aspect "carré" sur la partie clavier en fait une machine au design diforme...laide (je sais c'est les gouts et les couleurs etc...mais JE pense que si apple sort cette machine le design n'est pas à la hauteur.)regardé la photo 2...ça colle pas!

Imaginons...cette machine sort : à part l'OS et le clavier minitel il n'y aura plus grande différence avec un PC...manquerais plus que la baisse de prix ne soit pas très importante et là ça va être chaud pour Apple.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2008)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Bin autant sur le macbook air ça passe....



même pas...

enfin, chacun ses goûts... 

finalement, je vais le garder encore un peu mon alubook 12'  ... à moins qu'apple ne nous ponde enfin son digne successeur....

à+


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que je vais regrettet les macbook Blanc.....

Pour moi le nouveau MAcbook Pro serait celui-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là niveau design on est d'accord ça en jette


----------



## Bjeko (14 Octobre 2008)

Bah il a pas l'air mal ce nouveau MBP, et la photo ne le met pas en valeur :rateau:

Ce qui est vraiment intriguant c'est l'absence de bouton sous le trackpad ???


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas frocément, les différents clics pourraient être une combinaison en multi-touch....:love:


----------



## Orantiwë (14 Octobre 2008)

Apparement ca pourait etre le trackpad lui meme le bouton...

Vivement ce soir


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2008)

Moi ce qui me chiffonne, c'est l'absence annoncée de baisse de prix pour les MacBook... Je m'excuse, mais le rapport qualité prix des MB actuels est vraiment minable !


----------



## Cleveland (14 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi ce qui me chiffonne, c'est l'absence annoncée de baisse de prix pour les MacBook... Je m'excuse, mais le rapport qualité prix des MB actuels est vraiment minable !





Ouais c'est abusé


----------



## Bjeko (14 Octobre 2008)

pour le trackpad ça sera sans doute ça (multitouch pour simuler les clics) : c'est pas bête car ça fait gagner de la surface "trackable"... 

Sinon :

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127192/nouvelles-revelations-sur-les-macbook

... je me demande ce qu'il va rester d'"étonnant" dans ce keynote, on sait déja tout : photos, composants embarqués, prix...:rateau:


----------



## bedrock07 (14 Octobre 2008)

Bjeko a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127192/nouvelles-revelations-sur-les-macbook
> 
> ... je me demande ce qu'il va rester d'"étonnant" dans ce keynote, on sait déja tout : photos, composants embarqués, prix...:rateau:


 
A mon avis, à l'approche de la Keynote, Apple innonde la toile de fausses rumeurs.

En l'occurence, ces rumeurs sur les MB qui ne recoivent aucune innovation hormis le design, pour un prix qui n'est même pas en baisse, c'est un très bon moyen de faire monter la sauce... et de ne pas faire de déçus ce soir!


----------



## Carlos-07 (14 Octobre 2008)

> Autre affirmation, *le choix entre un écran mat et brillant a disparu* pour les MacBook Pro. C'est brillant pour tout le monde.





> Les fréquences des processeurs n'ont pas véritablement bougé, certaines ont même été réduites.



Je suis bien content de mon MBP acheté en septembre pour le coup


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

Est ce que quelqu'un serait  capable de me dire dans quel ordre de prix (% en moins) sont destockés les "anciens" model apple (macbook et macbook pro) suite à la sortie de nouveaux models?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> A mon avis, à l'approche de la Keynote, Apple innonde la toile de fausses rumeurs.



AMHA, ces rumeurs sont très justes.  Peut-être que c'est Apple qui fait effectivement du buzz en laissant échapper des infos mais bon...

Pour ce qui est des écrans birllants, j'en pensais beaucoup de mal mais finalement les reflets ne gênent pas, c'est plutôt l'angle de vision réduit de mon MB qui est un problème.  Sinon, question angle de vision avec les imacs ou les MBP, il n'y a pas de problèmes.


----------



## Carlos-07 (14 Octobre 2008)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un serait  capable de me dire dans quel ordre de prix (% en moins) sont destockés les "anciens" model apple (macbook et macbook pro) suite à la sortie de nouveaux models?
> 
> merci



Je sais pas s'il y a destockage ... jamais vu perso, mais jamais cherché

Par contre il y a la Refurb qui est très très intéressant parfois


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Octobre 2008)

La question que personne se pose:
Est-ce qu'Apple va encore proposer des MacBook avec un lecteur DVD Combo ? 
`
Bon ok, je sors... :rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> La question que personne se pose:
> Est-ce qu'Apple va encore proposer des MacBook avec un lecteur DVD Combo ?
> `
> Bon ok, je sors... :rateau:



y a des chances.
vivement ce soir. l'aprem va être longue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Bravo
> 
> 
> Un autre moyen de venir vous taper la discute autres que Ichat ?(je suis sous windaube en attendant mon macbook^^)


Peut-être avec AIM. Mais pas sûr.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> La question que personne se pose:
> Est-ce qu'Apple va encore proposer des MacBook avec un lecteur DVD Combo ?
> `
> Bon ok, je sors... :rateau:



C'est en partie ce que je trouve scandaleux... Un ordinateur à 1000 euros ( ouais, 999, bon  ) qui ne propose même pas un graveur DVD, c'est quand même un peu scandaleux... OSX et le Design n'excusent pas tout... 


Bon, évidemment, les MB se vendent, alors pourquoi en mettre plus pour moins cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas de baisse de prix par contre :mouais:
Donc je vais p'tetre m'acheter un pc moi 
En plus les macbook alu auront un moins bon cpu...
Le concept du GPU en sli est pas mal par contre


----------



## rizoto (14 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> C'est en partie ce que je trouve scandaleux... Un ordinateur à 1000 euros ( ouais, 999, bon  ) qui ne propose même pas un graveur DVD, c'est quand même un peu scandaleux... OSX et le Design n'excusent pas tout...
> 
> 
> Bon, évidemment, les MB se vendent, alors pourquoi en mettre plus pour moins cher ?



C'est juste fait pour te forcer a prendre le second modele a 1250 euros. C'est ce qui m'enerve le plus chez apple...

surtout qu'n combo doit aujourd'hui être plus cher qu un graveur de dvd vu les quantites ecoulees...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est juste fait pour te forcer a prendre le second modele a 1250 euros. C'est ce qui m'enerve le plus chez apple...
> 
> surtout qu'n combo doit aujourd'hui être plus cher qu un graveur de dvd vu les quantites ecoulees...



Ben justement on ne sait pas encore si le graveur DVD sera sur le bas de gamme, pas la peine de s'énerver...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Peut-être avec AIM. Mais pas sûr.



www.meebo.com


----------



## rizoto (14 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben justement on ne sait pas encore si le graveur DVD sera sur le bas de gamme, pas la peine de s'énerver...



y a 2 ans, c'etait deja aberrant !


----------



## ederntal (14 Octobre 2008)

On va attendre les annonces officielles avant de critiquer


----------



## iota (14 Octobre 2008)

Les choses évolues...
Avant tout le monde était déçu après le Keynote.

Maintenant la déception a lieu avant les annonces  

@+
iota


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben justement on ne sait pas encore si le graveur DVD sera sur le bas de gamme, pas la peine de s'énerver...



   Ils mettront des graveurs DVD   (Simple couche cela va de soit) dans lentrer de gamme quand le haut de gamme gravera les Blu-ray.


----------



## brycedream (14 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> www.meebo.com



    Apparemment je peut bien rejoindre une salle de discutions  merci.
Mais je sais pas si c'est seulement les salles de Meebo ou si ça correspond a votre salon de macge.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

brycedream a dit:


> Apparemment je peut bien rejoindre une salle de discutions  merci.
> Mais je sais pas si c'est seulement les salles de Meebo ou si ça correspond a votre salon de macge.



Si tu es sur un compte aim, (même avec ton login .Mac ou Me) c'est bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ils mettront des graveurs DVD   (Simple couche cela va de soit) dans l&#8217;entrer de gamme quand le haut de gamme gravera les Blu-ray.


Simple couche, non (et puis quoi encore ? Pourquoi pas le retour de la disquette tant qu'on y est ?  ). Mais un graveur double-couche comme sur les modèles actuels oui. Beaucoup s'en contenteraient.


----------



## Kyzzok (14 Octobre 2008)

Possible de regarder la keynote en direct quelque part?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Mouai


----------



## ederntal (14 Octobre 2008)

Kyzzok a dit:


> Possible de regarder la keynote en direct quelque part?



Comme écris environ 40x sur ce thread:
- Les keynotes ne sont plus retransmises en direct en video.
- On peux lire sur les sites d'actu mac (dont macG) une retranscription en direct des annonces.
- La vidéo sera téléchargeable en podcast dans les minutes (heures ?) qui suivent la fin de la conférence, via iTunes et le site d'Apple.


----------



## Vincent_è (14 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mouai



Heu c'est moi ou ces photos, montrent un design arrondi pour l'emsemble du mac?...contrairement aux photos précédentes montrants, un design arrondi pour l'écran et carré pour la partie clavier????:mouais:


----------



## Zemou (14 Octobre 2008)

Tout le monde gueule déjà alors que la Keynote n'est même pas passée !
Attendez un peu et on en reparle après


----------



## Bjeko (14 Octobre 2008)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Heu c'est moi ou ces photos, montrent un design arrondi pour l'emsemble du mac?...contrairement aux photos précédentes montrants, un design arrondi pour l'écran et carré pour la partie clavier????:mouais:



Non, pour moi ça m'a l'air cohérent avec les 1ères photos (pas vu de bords carrés ???)

Par contre sur les dernières le MB semble plus allongé que les actuels, genre 16/9 au lieu de 16/10, effet d'optique ?


----------



## Kyzzok (14 Octobre 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Comme écris environ 40x sur ce thread:
> - Les keynotes ne sont plus retransmises en direct en video.
> - On peux lire sur les sites d'actu mac (dont macG) une retranscription en direct des annonces.
> - La vidéo sera téléchargeable en podcast dans les minutes (heures ?) qui suivent la fin de la conférence, via iTunes et le site d'Apple.


Enfin quand je disais en direct c'est la retranscription des annonces avec des petites images et les commentaires (comme d'habitude quoi) car j'ai pas vu de news sur MacG pour avoir le lien.

Jespère qu'il y aura une MAJ des iPhone, un 32Go pour une baisse de prix des 16Go.

Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2008)

Voilà pour la suite...


----------

